# obama birth certificate: yes or no



## washamericom (Jul 28, 2015)

does one exist ?? or does it just exist in the digital world...

we as a country will eventually need to know..

Obama Jokes About Birth Certificate During Kenya Visit


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jul 28, 2015)

Doesn't matter.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Jul 28, 2015)




----------



## g5000 (Jul 28, 2015)

Yes, it exists.  He was born in Hawaii.

But that will never, never, never matter to the birfers.  Ever.  You could put them in a time machine and take them back to the Kapiʻolani Medical Center on August 4, 1961 and shove their faces down into Ann Dunham's crotch as Barack emerges, and they will swear on a stack of Bibles they are in Kenya.

Even though Ann Dunham never visited Kenya.  Not before, during, or after Barack Obama's birth.

We're talking about some seriously hardcore willful delusion here.

So fuck 'em.  Wipe your ass with a book publisher's circular and call it a day.


----------



## MsnBama (Jul 28, 2015)

This is still a thing?


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Jul 28, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


>


All bogus!


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 28, 2015)

washamericom said:


> does one exist ?? or does it just exist in the digital world...
> 
> we as a country will eventually need to know..
> 
> Obama Jokes About Birth Certificate During Kenya Visit


You must be one slow turtle, this issue was settled long ago by the state of Hawaii...


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 28, 2015)

MsnBama said:


> This is still a thing?


Some children never grow up......


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 28, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > does one exist ?? or does it just exist in the digital world...
> ...


They never produced the actual certficate, claiming it was lost or destroyed.
I wouldnt care except what was produced showed his father's race as "African."
SOrry but in 1961 the only races were: Caucasian, Oriental, Indian, and Negro.  There was no "African" race.


----------



## PratchettFan (Jul 28, 2015)

washamericom said:


> does one exist ?? or does it just exist in the digital world...
> 
> we as a country will eventually need to know..
> 
> Obama Jokes About Birth Certificate During Kenya Visit



We, as a country, already know.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Jul 28, 2015)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


When even Ann Coulter calls it real, you have nowhere to go.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Jul 28, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


Yes, its a real forgery.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 28, 2015)

washamericom said:


> does one exist ?? or does it just exist in the digital world...
> 
> we as a country will eventually need to know..
> 
> Obama Jokes About Birth Certificate During Kenya Visit


Obama is mocking you

Live with it


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 28, 2015)

The Rabbi said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...


There was if you lived in Africa

And an African filled out the form


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jul 28, 2015)

I hope the Birther movement gets appropriate treatment in textbooks 30 years from now.


----------



## 007 (Jul 28, 2015)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Steve_McGarrett said:
> ...


Created in Adobe Illustrator as a matter of FACT, and it has FIFTY ONE DIFFERENT LAYERS, so there is NO POSSIBLE WAY ON THIS PLANET that it can be a SCAN of something, so if you think that's a real certificate of birth, you are dumber than a fresh gob of SHIT.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jul 28, 2015)

I can't believe this is still a thing.

.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 28, 2015)

Doesn't matter any more. He served almost 8 years so whats the purpose either way?


----------



## eagle7_31 (Jul 28, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


 
Ann Coulter


PaintMyHouse said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


 Ann Coulter LIES ALL THE TIME.....at  least according to the left wing. Besides Obama's mother is an American citizen in any event so  it does  not matter.


----------



## westwall (Jul 28, 2015)

washamericom said:


> does one exist ?? or does it just exist in the digital world...
> 
> we as a country will eventually need to know..
> 
> Obama Jokes About Birth Certificate During Kenya Visit







Who cares.  He's the Pres.  Live with it.


----------



## g5000 (Jul 28, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


Coulter said it was real?

That makes her a leftard RINO who voted for Obama twice!


----------



## PratchettFan (Jul 28, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> I can't believe this is still a thing.
> 
> .



I would say only in the minds of some.  But that presupposes they have minds.


----------



## 007 (Jul 28, 2015)




----------



## 007 (Jul 28, 2015)

PratchettFan said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > I can't believe this is still a thing.
> ...


Yes, we all know there's obama worshiping 'tards that simply revel in their apathy.


----------



## Syriusly (Jul 28, 2015)

007 said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



Birthers are dumber than shit.

Really- dumber than shit.

Why the hell you idiots care about how many layers are in the scan posted on the internet- when the hard copy was viewed and handled by reporters- and one reporter took a photo of the hard copy and posted her copy on line.

And the State of Hawaii confirmed it all.

Doesn't matter how many layers idiot Birthers want to talk about- the fact that they are so confused by an image posted on the internet- when people saw the actual copy- and the State of Hawaii said it was legit just shows what shit for brains they are.


----------



## 007 (Jul 28, 2015)

Syriusly said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Steve_McGarrett said:
> ...


You have no brain, and you're a filthy liar...


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Jul 28, 2015)

He presented that which was required to qualify for president so that is moot.
However, whether he is truly a US citizen or who is his actual father is legitimately debatable.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 28, 2015)

007 said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


Birthers are fucking goofy


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 28, 2015)

washamericom said:


> does one exist ?? or does it just exist in the digital world...
> 
> we as a country will eventually need to know..
> 
> Obama Jokes About Birth Certificate During Kenya Visit


The one he produced was a fake.


----------



## Syriusly (Jul 28, 2015)

007 said:


>



Birthers do love them their Youtube.....

Meanwhile back to real sources
Vital Records Frequently Asked Questions about Vital Records of President Barack Hussein Obama II
*Frequently Asked Questions about Vital Records of President Barack Hussein Obama II*
On April 27, 2011 President Barack Obama posted a certified copy of his original Certificate of Live Birth.

Hawai„i Health Director Loretta Fuddy said.
_“
I have seen the original records filed at the 
Department of Health and a
ttest to the authenticity of the certified copies the 
department provided to the President that further prove the fact that he was born in 
Hawai„i.

Photo of certified copy of original birth certificate taken by Savannah Guthrie



_


----------



## Syriusly (Jul 28, 2015)

007 said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



Feel free to show where I have lied.

Meanwhile- as I pointed out

Birthers are dumber than shit.

Really- dumber than shit.

Why the hell you idiots care about how many layers are in the scan posted on the internet- when the hard copy was viewed and handled by reporters- and one reporter took a photo of the hard copy and posted her copy on line.

And the State of Hawaii confirmed it all.

Doesn't matter how many layers idiot Birthers want to talk about- the fact that they are so confused by an image posted on the internet- when people saw the actual copy- and the State of Hawaii said it was legit just shows what shit for brains they are.


----------



## Fat Bastardo (Jul 28, 2015)

washamericom said:


> does one exist ?? or does it just exist in the digital world...
> 
> we as a country will eventually need to know..
> 
> Obama Jokes About Birth Certificate During Kenya Visit



Let's say that Obama was actually born in Kenya and the birthers claim he would still be qualified to be the president under the constitution. McCain was born in Panama and Ted Cruz was born in Canada and they too are qualified under the constitution to be president

Obama was born in Honolulu.


----------



## 007 (Jul 28, 2015)

Barry's forged Selective Service card...


----------



## 007 (Jul 28, 2015)

Syriusly said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...


Feel free to dispute anything in the videos that PROVE Barry's so called certificate of birth is a CHEAP FORGERY.

You DENIERS are the DUMBEST cock suckers to ever walk the planet. You're too STUPID to realize that people KNOW you probably know the truth, but you LIE to protect your fucking little FRAUD MESSIAH.

Go pound sand, you IGNORANT fucking LYING DUMBASS.


----------



## 007 (Jul 28, 2015)

BARRY SOETORO, aka, BARACK HUSSEIN OBAMA, is a FRAUD ON STERIODS, and the MAJORITY of Americans know it....

BREAKING NEWS OBAMA CAUGHT USING STOLEN SOCIAL SECURITY NUMBER The Obama Hustle


----------



## Syriusly (Jul 28, 2015)

007 said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



LOL.....Birthers are so funny when they get so irritated that they are left just spewing profanities.

You will believe anything on Youtube- anything by any con man or flim flam artist who promises you that Obama can't possible be President

Feel free to show where I have lied.

Meanwhile- as I pointed out

Birthers are dumber than shit.

Really- dumber than shit.

Why the hell you idiots care about how many layers are in the scan posted on the internet- when the hard copy was viewed and handled by reporters- and one reporter took a photo of the hard copy and posted her copy on line.

And the State of Hawaii confirmed it all.

Doesn't matter how many layers idiot Birthers want to talk about- the fact that they are so confused by an image posted on the internet- when people saw the actual copy- and the State of Hawaii said it was legit just shows what shit for brains they are.


----------



## FA_Q2 (Jul 28, 2015)

eagle7_31 said:


> Ann Coulter LIES ALL THE TIME.....at  least according to the left wing. Besides _*Obama's mother is an American citizen in any event so  it does  not matter.*_


This is all that needs to be said.  The birth certificate is irrelevant.  The asinine birther arguments are irrelevant.  Obama's mother was an American so he is, in fact, an American and no amount of pissing and moaning is going to change that.  It just makes those whining look like utter morons.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 28, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > does one exist ?? or does it just exist in the digital world...
> ...


Yes, because Birthers are more trustworthy than the state of Hawaii


----------



## 007 (Jul 28, 2015)

Syriusly said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...


Well, you have proven for all here to see that you can't dispute even ONE of the FACTS PRESENTED.

I've just mud stomped your little obama kissing face into the dirt, pajama boy... now you can bury your head back up Hussein's ass.

Loser.


----------



## 007 (Jul 28, 2015)

FA_Q2 said:


> eagle7_31 said:
> 
> 
> > Ann Coulter LIES ALL THE TIME.....at  least according to the left wing. Besides _*Obama's mother is an American citizen in any event so  it does  not matter.*_
> ...


Sorry, but that doesn't hold water either. Barry's father was Kenyan, which made him British, which in turn gave Barry DUAL CITIZENSHIP at birth, Kenyan and British, which under the constitution makes him ineligible to be president. No matter how you look at it, Barry at best would have been a NATIVE born American, not a NATURAL born, and you have to be NATURAL BORN, which means TWO LEGAL AMERICAN CITIZEN PARENTS, to be president.

Get a clue, idiot.


----------



## deltex1 (Jul 28, 2015)

washamericom said:


> does one exist ?? or does it just exist in the digital world...
> 
> we as a country will eventually need to know..
> 
> Obama Jokes About Birth Certificate During Kenya Visit


Where he was born is of less consequence than that he was born.  Talk about a bad break...


----------



## 007 (Jul 28, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...


_"The state of Hawaii"_ was ONE LONE CLERK that LIED for obama. You know anyone else who is willing to LIE for obama? Yeah, me too, LOTS, we see them here ALL DAY, EVERY DAY, and you're one of them.

No one... I repeat... NO ONE, can PROVE, DEFINITIVELY, that obama has a birth certificate, because NO ONE HAS EVER SEEN ONE THAT CAN BE HELD IN HAND, *A HARD COPY*, PRESENTED TO THE PRESS, PRESENTED TO THE PUBLIC, PRESENTED TO THOSE WHO THINK HE'S LYING, for them to ALL SEE AND VERIFY THAT IT'S REAL!

And you know WHY NO BC HAS EVER BEEN SEEN? Because if we SAW ONE, WE'D ALL KNOW ONCE AND FOR ALL THAT OBAMA IS ILLEGALLY HOLDING THE OFFICE OF PRESIDENT!

But we can't have that. He's the GRAND EXPERIMENT, THE FIRST BLACK PRESIDENT, and there's SO MANY POWERFUL PEOPLE that are COMPLICIT to this GRAND EXPERIMENT and KNOW FULL WELL HE'S ILLEGALLY HOLDING THE OFFICE, that NOTHING will ever be done about it, or TOO MANY HEADS WOULD ROLL, so he remains PROTECTED, no matter HOW BAD he FUCKS UP AMERICA ALL WHILE DOING IT ILLEGALLY.


----------



## edthecynic (Jul 28, 2015)

007 said:


> Barry's forged Selective Service card...


BULLSHIT!

Selective Service Systems Registration Check a Registration Check a Registration Form

Search Criteria
*Last Name:* Obama 
*Social Security Number:* *** - ** - 4425 
*Date of Birth:* 08/04/1961 
*Matched Record*

*Selective Service Number:*
61-1125539-1

*Name*
BARACK HUSSEIN OBAMA

*Date of Registration:*
9/4/1980

To print an official letter of verification from Selective Service, click here Print Letter


----------



## Syriusly (Jul 28, 2015)

007 said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



You have presented Youtube videos........are you really so deluded to think that those are 'facts'?

A fact is that the State of Hawaii has repeatedly confirmed that Barack Obama was born in Hawaii and the White House posted a certified copy of the original.






Birthers are dumber than shit.

Really- dumber than shit.





Why the hell you idiots care about how many layers are in the scan posted on the internet- when the hard copy was viewed and handled by reporters- and one reporter took a photo of the hard copy and posted her copy on line.

And the State of Hawaii confirmed it all.

Doesn't matter how many layers idiot Birthers want to talk about- the fact that they are so confused by an image posted on the internet- when people saw the actual copy- and the State of Hawaii said it was legit just shows what shit for brains they are


----------



## Syriusly (Jul 28, 2015)

007 said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> > eagle7_31 said:
> ...



No requirement at all for two citizen parents- just a fake theory made up by idiot Birthers trying to argue that President Obama was ineligible.

Anyone born in the United States is a natural born citizen- except the children of diplomats. 

Your 'argument' has been shot down by every court that looked at it- like this one

Ankeny v. Daniels
_Based upon the language of Article II, Section 1, Clause 4 and the guidance provided by Wong Kim Ark, we conclude that persons born within the borders of the United States are “natural born Citizens” for Article II, Section 1 purposes, regardless of the citizenship of their parents._

Just more BS from Birthers.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Jul 28, 2015)

Syriusly said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


No doubt printed off a complete computer generated forgery that was never in an original paper form.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Jul 28, 2015)

Syriusly said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > FA_Q2 said:
> ...


Thats a flawed state appeals decision that didn't address natural born citizenship. It doesnt trump federal law.


----------



## Syriusly (Jul 28, 2015)

007 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



Do you think using more CAPS makes your post seem 'truthier'?

The State of Hawaii- meaning:
*The Director of Health of Hawaii*- appointed by the Republican Governor of Hawaii
http://health.hawaii.gov/vitalrecords/files/2013/05/09-063.pdf
_ “I, Dr. Chiyome Fukino, Director of the Hawaii State Department of Health, have seen the original vital 
records maintained on file by the Hawai‘i State Department of Health verifying Barack Hussein Obama 
was born in Hawai‘i and is a natural-born American citizen. I have nothing further to add to this statement 
or my original statement issued in October 2008 over eight months ago._

*The  Director of Health of Hawaii*- appointed by the Democratic Governor of Hawaii




The Hawaii Registrar of Records- Alvin Onaka- the top civil servant in charge of all Hawaiian Records, including Birth Certificates. Mr. Onaka has confirmed to 2 or 3 Secretaries of States that the birth certificates shown to them are correct and valid. 

Three top Hawaiian officials have confirmed Barack Obama's birth certificate- 2 have confirmed his place of birth in Hawaii. 

And of course there are the two birth announcements from 1960- and the Hawaiian Birth Index data


Versus some Birther nuts on Youtube. 

Birthers are such idiots.


----------



## KissMy (Jul 28, 2015)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Doesn't matter.


Correct - Obama could win a third presidential term if he ran again.


----------



## Syriusly (Jul 28, 2015)

007 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



Yes- people have seen the one that can be held in the hand. 




And two hard copies were shown to the Press- and one reporter took a photo of the Birth Certificate and posted it. None of the reporters at the news conference said "nope- no birth certificate here'


Most people would be embarrassed by their posting shit like yours- but you wallow in the lies.


----------



## Syriusly (Jul 28, 2015)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



That is the educated and legal opinion of 3 actual judges- as opposed to the half assed opinion of a racist like you. 

Backed up by the Congressional Research Service and by everyone who took a civics class in the United States.


----------



## Syriusly (Jul 28, 2015)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



And you forgot to tell us all how the State of Hawaii is lying to us all. 

And how someone in 1961 put fraudulant birth announcements in the paper......

And the rest of the Birther crap.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jul 28, 2015)

washamericom said:


> does one exist ?? or does it just exist in the digital world...
> 
> we as a country will eventually need to know..
> 
> Obama Jokes About Birth Certificate During Kenya Visit


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jul 28, 2015)

"obama birth certificate: yes or no"

Yes, it's a ridiculous conspiracy theory, a prime example of tinfoil hatism.


----------



## nat4900 (Jul 28, 2015)

It would be very "liberating" for folks like the original poster to simply state: "I am a racist pig....and I want to openly admit that I just can't stomach a black guy in the WH...."


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jul 28, 2015)

deltex1 said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > does one exist ?? or does it just exist in the digital world...
> ...


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 28, 2015)

edthecynic said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Barry's forged Selective Service card...
> ...


He's a US citizen......that just wasn't his real birth certificate.


----------



## deltex1 (Jul 28, 2015)

nat4900 said:


> It would be very "liberating" for folks like the original poster to simply state: "I am a racist pig....and I want to openly admit that I just can't stomach a black guy in the WH...."


Gimme a break doofus...it ain't a black guy...it's that black guy.


----------



## nat4900 (Jul 28, 2015)

Right wingers will have to swallow their bile for another 1.5 years.......Happy swallowing....


----------



## Clementine (Jul 28, 2015)

The Rabbi said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...



I also recall the claim that the birth certificate was lost and some official in Hawaii stated that he had seen the original.   I am amazed that a guy would remember seeing a birth certificate of some random guy years ago and remembering it.

Why the statements regarding the original being lost and having to rely on a statement as to it's validity, then suddenly coming up with a computer version and claiming it's the real thing?


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Jul 28, 2015)

Syriusly said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...


The congressional research memo was cover for Obama. It's highly deceptive.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Jul 28, 2015)

Syriusly said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...


All that needed to be done back then was the mother or grandmother walked in a regional health department office and fill out a birth registration form and lied on it saying he was born at home. Lead investigator and American patriot Mike Zullo stated the newspaper announcements weren't proof of anything. He stated the newspaper announcements only indicate a birth event but not where.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 29, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


His real certificate probably states his father is Frank Marshall Davis, which is why it's been suppressed.


----------



## Faun (Jul 29, 2015)

washamericom said:


> does one exist ?? or does it just exist in the digital world...
> 
> we as a country will eventually need to know..
> 
> Obama Jokes About Birth Certificate During Kenya Visit


Seriously??


----------



## Faun (Jul 29, 2015)

007 said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


Careful you don't pop an aneurysm there.


----------



## Socialist (Jul 29, 2015)

People are still on this shit?


----------



## Claudette (Jul 29, 2015)

washamericom said:


> does one exist ?? or does it just exist in the digital world...
> 
> we as a country will eventually need to know..
> 
> Obama Jokes About Birth Certificate During Kenya Visit



Personally, I'd like to see his college transcripts. You know. The ones he won't release.

That would tell everyone exactly where he came from. Who paid for college and why.

I've never been a birther but the fact he won't release those transcripts makes people wonder why the hell doesn't  release them.

Is there something in them that he doesn't want anyone to see??


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jul 29, 2015)

deltex1 said:


> nat4900 said:
> 
> 
> > It would be very "liberating" for folks like the original poster to simply state: "I am a racist pig....and I want to openly admit that I just can't stomach a black guy in the WH...."
> ...



Seven freaking years they have been playing the race card, seven years!!!!, and it lost it's bite six years ago.

I'd vote for Ben Carson, Allen West, Mia Love and any other black person I felt was qualified and had this nation's best interest at heart.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jul 29, 2015)

Claudette said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > does one exist ?? or does it just exist in the digital world...
> ...



If it were a republican they would have been released the day after they announced they were running


----------



## washamericom (Jul 29, 2015)

Clementine said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



that's just one of the many, many questions. the pageantry around the controversy. fake it till you make it.
they used a lot of alinsky to bury benghazi and the birth certificate capers. American conspiracy (government) is alive and well.


----------



## Wildman (Jul 29, 2015)

washamericom said:


> *does it just exist*



*the one shown is a fraudulent Gvmt. document, just ask Sheriff Joe Arpaio*


----------



## Wildman (Jul 29, 2015)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> *Yes, its a real forgery.*



*the one shown is a fraudulent Gvmt. document, just ask Sheriff Joe Arpaio. *


----------



## Wildman (Jul 29, 2015)

007 said:


> *so if you think that's a real certificate of birth,*



*the one shown is a fraudulent Gvmt. document, just ask Sheriff Joe Arpaio*


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 29, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...


Hardly, as many white presidents did not have a lunatic fringe group demand it be made public...


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 29, 2015)

Wildman said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > *so if you think that's a real certificate of birth,*
> ...


How much did he get paid to finger that  juan out?


----------



## Wildman (Jul 29, 2015)

deltex1 said:


> Gimme a break doofus...it ain't a black guy...it's that black guy.



actually a fucking half breed mulatto cocksucker.


----------



## Claudette (Jul 29, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...



LMAO Every other president has had no problem with it. Only this one seems to have something to hide.

smart ass.


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 29, 2015)

Claudette said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


Really, who vetts the candidates?


----------



## Claudette (Jul 29, 2015)

Really. Have you known of any President who hasn't released his college transcripts when asked??

I don't.

smart ass.


----------



## PratchettFan (Jul 29, 2015)

Claudette said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


 
The entire Republican party is satisfied that nothing is being hid.  Clearly they are part of the conspiracy.  If I were you, I wouldn't take that kind of treasonous behavior and form a third party.  Seriously....  teach them a lesson.  In fact, the conspiracy goes much further.  Presidential candidates undergo a background check by the NSA, since they are going to need security clearances to do their job.  So the NSA is also in on it, and were in on it under the Bush administration.  Which means Bush and Cheney were in on it as well.  Does this conspiracy know no bounds? 

The heck with a third party.  You can't trust anyone.  If you have any sense you'll pack your bags and move the Nicaragua where you can live free of this nightmare.


----------



## 007 (Jul 29, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> I can't believe this is still a thing.
> 
> .


That was the strategy from the beginning... just attack anyone that brought it up and hope you can play out the clock.

Looks like they've accomplished that with many.


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 29, 2015)

When any citizen born in Hawaii requests their birth certificate, they receive exactly what the President received. In fact, the document posted on the campaign website is what Hawaiians use to get a driver’s license from the state and the document recognized by the Federal Government and the courts for all legal purposes. That’s because it is the birth certificate. This is not and should not be an open question.
President Obama s Long Form Birth Certificate The White House

We've posted the certification that is given by the state of Hawaii on the Internet for everybody to see.  People have provided affidavits that they, in fact, have seen this birth certificate.  And yet this thing just keeps on going. 
Remarks by the President whitehouse.gov


Claims #10 and 11, birth certificates. The claim that Obama’s birth certificate is “sealed” is pure nonsense. Copies of both the so-called “short” and “long” certificates have been released, and state officials in Hawaii have said repeatedly that Obama was born there in 1961 and is a “natural born American citizen.”
Obama s Sealed Records
"We've had every official in Hawaii, Democrat and Republican, every news outlet that has investigated this confirm that, yes, in fact, I was born in Hawaii August 4th, 1961, in Kapiolani Hospital. We've posted the certification that is given by the state of Hawaii on the Internet for everybody to see. People have provided affidavits that they, in fact, have seen this birth certificate. And yet this thing just keeps on going.
Obama releases birth certificate PolitiFact


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 29, 2015)

Claudette said:


> Really. Have you known of any President who hasn't released his college transcripts when asked??
> 
> I don't.
> 
> smart ass.


The last Bush did not, they were leaked....and yes my ass is smart, it's the only part of me that payed attention in college, so my ass does have  a degree, and he won't share it...


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 29, 2015)

Wildman said:


> deltex1 said:
> 
> 
> > Gimme a break doofus...it ain't a black guy...it's that black guy.
> ...


Jealous that the BBC gets the women you wish you could have?


----------



## BlackSand (Jul 29, 2015)

*Pineapple* 

.


----------



## Faun (Jul 29, 2015)

Not for nothin', but ..... Donald Trump hasn't released his long form birth certificate!


----------



## nat4900 (Jul 29, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Seven freaking years they have been playing the race card, seven years!!!!, and it lost it's bite six years ago.



For "seven freaking years [you idiots] have been playing the birther [race] card, seven years!!!!......"


----------



## Faun (Jul 29, 2015)

Claudette said:


> Really. Have you known of any President who hasn't released his college transcripts when asked??
> 
> I don't.
> 
> smart ass.


Bush refused to release them. What was he hiding??


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jul 29, 2015)

nat4900 said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Seven freaking years they have been playing the race card, seven years!!!!, and it lost it's bite six years ago.
> ...



You're the one playing it Nutty Professor. I could care less what color one's skin is, it's what they are made of that matters to me. Take your BS and sell it elsewhere


----------



## nat4900 (Jul 29, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> You're the one playing it Nutty Professor. I could care less what color one's skin is, it's what they are made of that matters to me. Take your BS and sell it elsewhere




The worst racists are those who refuse to admit it.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jul 29, 2015)

nat4900 said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > You're the one playing it Nutty Professor. I could care less what color one's skin is, it's what they are made of that matters to me. Take your BS and sell it elsewhere
> ...



Yeah I know, you can't admit it. GFY retard, nobody in their right mind takes your blather serious


----------



## nat4900 (Jul 29, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Yeah I know, you can't admit it. GFY retard, nobody in their right mind takes your blather serious



LOL.........Don't forget to use lots of bleach when washing your pointed hood.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jul 29, 2015)

nat4900 said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah I know, you can't admit it. GFY retard, nobody in their right mind takes your blather serious
> ...



Grow up, Gnat. Just grow up. It's way past time


----------



## Faun (Jul 29, 2015)

007 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


Ummm .... which presidents' birth certificate have you actually seen?


----------



## Claudette (Jul 29, 2015)

Faun said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > Really. Have you known of any President who hasn't released his college transcripts when asked??
> ...




I agree. But they were released anyway and he wasn't hiding anything.

Funny how no one has found a way to release Barry's transcripts. They sure found a way with Bush.


----------



## turzovka (Jul 29, 2015)

g5000 said:


> Yes, it exists.  He was born in Hawaii.
> 
> But that will never, never, never matter to the birfers.  Ever.  You could put them in a time machine and take them back to the Kapiʻolani Medical Center on August 4, 1961 and shove their faces down into Ann Dunham's crotch as Barack emerges, and they will swear on a stack of Bibles they are in Kenya.
> 
> ...



What else are you so confident about I wonder?

Yes, I am seriously hardcore willfully delusional.     So are people who believe rocks turn into humans.

But my contention is simple.     The media is far and away liberal and they have no desire to expose this fraud.   The right media (fox) and politicians have always been very afraid of this issue because they would never get a fair shake in the public in an honest and thorough examination of the facts.   So they backed off because there is no upside for them.    The public is either naïve, ignorant or gullible for various reasons.     Plus they find it hard to believe a forgery could be made, even though there is so much espionage and coverup in politics and govt I do not know why that sounds so implausible?      The guy waited 2  1/2 years to produce it.   What a scoundrel, holding the nation hostage and diverting focus away from important issues just to play his games.   The guy let Hillary get the jump on him by not producing it during the 2008 campaign.   That makes no sense.   The guy is a known con artist and hides everything.

The point is this.   If you or anyone else really wanted to know all of the facts about Barack and his birth, you could uncover a TON!    But no one wants to know.   No one wants to be shown they are wrong.   They would rather join the crowd and look so accomplished and LOL at the birthers.   I am so happy for all of you.


*Here is just a sample of reports no one is really interested in:*

What is it about twin girls born day after Obama 

http://www.sodahead.com/united-states/its-a-miracle-barack-obama-born-in-two-different-hospitals/blog-20464/

http://www.wnd.com/2011/04/292717/

http://www.thepowerhour.com/news4/obama_kenyan_birth_certificate.htm

Report Obama s 1991 Literary Agency Described Him as Born in Kenya and Raised in Indonesia and Hawaii TheBlaze.com


----------



## Syriusly (Jul 29, 2015)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Steve_McGarrett said:
> ...



Requested by Congress and the only ones who think it is 'deceptive' are Birthers who created the whole new 'two citizen parent theory' just to attack Barack Obama. 

We all grew up learning- me from my very Conservative civics teacher- that anyone born in the United States could aspire to grow up and be elected President. There was never any mention of the Birthers BS two citizen parent definition, and in all of these years- you idiots have yet to find a single civics book that agrees with your definition.


----------



## Syriusly (Jul 29, 2015)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Steve_McGarrett said:
> ...



But then again- former used car salesman with a Birther book deal is a known liar. 

Since the Birth Certificate shows President Obama was born in a hospital- why do idiot Birthers care about home births?


----------



## Syriusly (Jul 29, 2015)

The Rabbi said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...



Another Birther showing his reliance on lies, speculation and innuendo.


----------



## Syriusly (Jul 29, 2015)

turzovka said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, it exists.  He was born in Hawaii.
> ...



Yes you are. 

You have seen actual evidence that Barack Obama was born in Hawaii. 
You have not seen any evidence that Barack Obama was not born in Hawaii.

By 'evidence' I mean anything where the originals could be presented in court as actual evidence- as opposed to speculation or innuendo.

Of course that means you believe the speculation and innuendo- not the evidence.


----------



## Syriusly (Jul 29, 2015)

Claudette said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...



Bush was asked to release his Harvard transcripts- after his Yale transcripts were illegally leaked. Bush never released his Harvard transcripts- because no President has ever voluntarily released any transcripts. 

You just expect President Obama to provide information that no other President has.


----------



## Syriusly (Jul 29, 2015)

Claudette said:


> Really. Have you known of any President who hasn't released his college transcripts when asked??
> 
> I don't.
> 
> smart ass.



Have you known any President to release his transcripts (before they were released by someone else)?

I don't.


----------



## Syriusly (Jul 29, 2015)

Claudette said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > does one exist ?? or does it just exist in the digital world...
> ...



And where was your interest in who paid for college for Bush or Clinton?

You never saw that information. Nor did Bush's Yale transcripts which were illegally leaked tell you where Bush came from.

So how upset were you that Bush was hiding all of that information from you- or did your interest in such details only come along when Birthers started their Birthin'?


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Jul 29, 2015)

Syriusly said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...


The birth certificate is forged 100%. Hypothetically Obama could have been born in Canada or in international waters on a ship and all the grandmother had to do is drive down to the local health department office and fill out a birth registration saying the infant was born at the address that was on the birth announcements. Simple fraud.


----------



## 007 (Jul 29, 2015)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Steve_McGarrett said:
> ...


Exactly correct. The state of Hawaii was handing out a "certificate of birth" to anyone that wanted one in 1961, regardless as to where you were born, you could have been born on the moon, and the address that was printed out as an automatic notice that a certificate of birth was issued by the state, as they did with everyone, the address given for obama in the notice was somewhere he never even lived. Everything about Barry is a lie. Even the tiny little bit of his past that has been dug up doesn't pass the smell test. He's holding the office of president illegally, and should be arrested and tried for Fraud, Treason, and High Crimes and Misdemeanors against the United States of America.


----------



## Syriusly (Jul 29, 2015)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Steve_McGarrett said:
> ...



So you keep saying but like everything you say- its just bullshit.

The Birth certificate has been verified by the State of Hawaii.

And it shows that Barack Obama was born in a hospital. 

Like all Birthers- you rely upon speculation, innuendo- and here- lies.


----------



## Syriusly (Jul 29, 2015)

007 said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...



Birthers have been making that lie since 2008. 

And you still haven't been able to do more than repeat the lie.

Of course in 2008, Birthers were counting on the original Birth Certificate not existing- or that it would show a home birth- but after America was shown the certified photo copy of the original, with the doctors signature, with birth in a hospital.

Of course Birthers don't change their lie after the facts show it to be a lie- you just keep doubling down.


----------



## turzovka (Jul 29, 2015)

Syriusly said:


> turzovka said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...



*The evidence* his latest rendition of a birth certificate being another forgery is in those links I provided.

*The evidence* that he was born in Kenya and that much of the incongruities and bogus claims about him being born in Hawaii is found in those links I provided.  

What Obama says and what others claim about his birth simply DO NOT ADD UP.

But no one who wants Obama and his fraudulent ways to be protected, will bother investigating.     By now, we are not the least bit surprised.    We have dealt with his duplicitous ways and words and handlers for six years.


----------



## 007 (Jul 29, 2015)

Syriusly said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Steve_McGarrett said:
> ...


BLAH, BLAH, BLAH.... you can't DISPROVE jack shit, even though it's all right here in your FACE... you just spew more BLAH, BLAH, BLAH... BLAH, BLAH... BLAH, BLAH, BLAH... BLAH.

You're an idiot, and you have NOTHING to add that's either FACTUAL or the TRUTH.

Go fuck yourself, moron... obama needs his ASS LICKER back.


----------



## Syriusly (Jul 29, 2015)

turzovka said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > turzovka said:
> ...



That is not evidence- that is the unsubstantiated rantings of Birthers who have never seen the actual birth certificate.

The birth certificate posted in 2008, and seen by reporters from Politifact- that is actual legal evidence.
The confirmation by the Director of Health of Hawaii Fukino that Barack Obama was born in Hawaii- that is actual legal evidence.
The birth certificate shown to reporters in 2011- that is actual legal evidence.
The confirmation by the Director of Health Fuddy in 2011- that is actual legal evidence.
The confirmation by the Hawaiian Registrar of Records to 3 different Secretaries of State- that is actual legal evidence.
The birth announcements in 2 Hawaiian newspapers- actual legal evidence.

And of course you reject all of the actual legal evidence- because that is what Birthers do.


----------



## turzovka (Jul 29, 2015)

Syriusly said:


> turzovka said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...



"LOL!"

Can we use that phrase too sometimes when this subject comes up?   Or is it reserved just for you guys and the media?


----------



## Syriusly (Jul 29, 2015)

turzovka said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > turzovka said:
> ...



There is no evidence that Barack Obama was born anywhere other than Hawaii. There is no valid Kenyan birth certificate. No record that his mother ever travelled outside the United States prior to his birth. No birth announcements in foreign newspapers. 

So of course you believe all the speculation and innuendo and believe he was born in Kenya.

That is what Birthers do.


----------



## Syriusly (Jul 29, 2015)

007 said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



Birthers- always looking to fuck someone over.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Jul 29, 2015)

007 said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...


Exactly. Lead investigator Mike Zullo found two adopted infants placed in the 1961 birth announcements that had been born two years prior. The announcements aren't proof of anything.


----------



## Syriusly (Jul 29, 2015)

turzovka said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > turzovka said:
> ...



Go for it- at least when you used LOL it would be believable.


----------



## Syriusly (Jul 29, 2015)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Steve_McGarrett said:
> ...



Used car salesman Zullo has said lots of things. 

Few of them true.


----------



## turzovka (Jul 29, 2015)

Syriusly said:


> turzovka said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...



Thanks.   Because that is all I usually get from those who are so sure we are idiots.

By the way  --- off the subject ---  there is a lot of mystery about the Obama children as well.    Not even listed in ancestry.com or whatever?    Virtually no photos of them when they were very young, except one of them together with the hairy arm of some white guy in the background?     It is most peculiar how so little is known about these kids.    The speculation is they were adopted.    

But truth be known, I was so sick of reading bogus crap about Barack I did not bother to throw it out there.   Even though I believe there is a lot of truth behind that one, too.    Do you want me to try to find the link?  : )


----------



## Syriusly (Jul 29, 2015)

turzovka said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > turzovka said:
> ...



What mystery? 

First of all- why do you assume you should be able to find out everything about these children?
Secondly- why the hell would you care? 

Speculation in this case is just another word for malicious gossip.


----------



## PratchettFan (Jul 29, 2015)

turzovka said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > turzovka said:
> ...


 
Well, this is a good indication of why we are so sure you are idiots.


----------



## turzovka (Jul 29, 2015)

Syriusly said:


> What mystery?
> 
> First of all- why do you assume you should be able to find out everything about these children?
> Secondly- why the hell would you care?
> ...



There is no malicious gossip about the origin of the Obama children.   Just more mystery. 

This website says they claim they were born to Michelle in this hospital, but nothing to back that up.  No birth records, no infant pics, etc.    It appears they were adopted.   Good.    Then just admit something, for once.

I do not like the way this guy became president, his mystery background, his mystery birth, his shady characters in his whole past, etc.   This is just another disturbing piece of the puzzle.    

Take away the kids speculation and you still have a disturbing character who happens to be the "unleader" of the free world.

Where are Obama s daughters baby pics and birth records Fellowship of the Minds


----------



## Dot Com (Jul 29, 2015)

washamericom said:


> does one exist ?? or does it just exist in the digital world...
> 
> we as a country will eventually need to know..
> 
> Obama Jokes About Birth Certificate During Kenya Visit


doesn't matter at this point you single-issue 'tard


----------



## Dot Com (Jul 29, 2015)

007 said:


> Created in Adobe Illustrator as a matter of FACT, and it has FIFTY ONE DIFFERENT LAYERS, so there is NO POSSIBLE WAY ON THIS PLANET that it can be a SCAN of something, so if you think that's a real certificate of birth, you are dumber than a fresh gob of SHIT.


link from a NON-RW HACK SITE k thanks.


----------



## Syriusly (Jul 29, 2015)

turzovka said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > What mystery?
> ...



When I was a kid, my older sister used to tell me that I was adopted- purely out of childish malice- she knew that making that claim was intended to be hurtful.

Yes- claiming that Obama's children are adopted is nothing more than malicious gossip- started by persons who want to cause harm to the Obama's.


----------



## Syriusly (Jul 29, 2015)

turzovka said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > What mystery?
> ...



And that is why you are willing to wallow in malicious gossip. You just don't like 'this guy'.

There is no mystery here.  His place of birth is well known- documented repeatedly- confirmed by two governors, confirmed by the U.S. Congress, two Directors of Health, a Registrar of Records, birth announcements and the state birth index.

There is not another President of the United States whose place of birth has been so extensively confirmed. 

The 'shady characters' in his past? All publicly discussed- which is why you know about them- you just think the voters should have cared that he knew a Communist or that his minister had radical views- and can't accept that the voters didn't have your concerns.

There is no mystery.

Birthers are idiots.


----------



## FA_Q2 (Jul 29, 2015)

Faun said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > Really. Have you known of any President who hasn't released his college transcripts when asked??
> ...


Is this a real question?

He was clearly hiding the fact that he was average and not top of the class.  I thought we all knew that already.


----------



## FA_Q2 (Jul 29, 2015)

007 said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> > eagle7_31 said:
> ...


I have a clue - you on the other hand call people idiot when looking in the mirror.

All your contrived bullshit means nothing - the fact that his mother was an American makes him a natural born citizen - period.  Don't like it - to fucking bad.


----------



## KenyanBornObama (Jul 29, 2015)

washamericom said:


> does one exist ?? or does it just exist in the digital world...
> 
> we as a country will eventually need to know..
> 
> Obama Jokes About Birth Certificate During Kenya Visit


Yes, we need to know in regards to charging Obama with a forgery, but we do NOT need it to prove He is not a natural born citizen. His father was never a citizen, so it is impossible for Obama to be natural born!


----------



## KenyanBornObama (Jul 29, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


>



That birth certificate you posted is a proven forgery and even if it wasn't and he was born here, he's still not a natural born citizen!


----------



## Syriusly (Jul 29, 2015)

KenyanBornObama said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > does one exist ?? or does it just exist in the digital world...
> ...



You know you would have thought that someone would have noticed that- I mean if it were actually true.

Like the voters- none of us knew that because we all learned growing up that anyone born in the United States is a natural born citizen.

Like the electoral college.

Like Congress- all of those lawyers there- you would have thought one of them would know that.

Or Chief Justice Roberts- maybe he would have noticed one of the three times he swore President Obama into office?

Or one of the judges that stated that Obama is a natural born citizen.

Or really anyone other than nutball idiot birthers?


----------



## Syriusly (Jul 29, 2015)

KenyanBornObama said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



The State of Hawaii disagrees with Birther lies.


----------



## KenyanBornObama (Jul 29, 2015)

MsnBama said:


> This is still a thing?


Considering that Obama is still ineligible, YES!


----------



## KenyanBornObama (Jul 29, 2015)

Syriusly said:


> KenyanBornObama said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



The state of Hawaii does not have the power to change the definition of a natural born citizen as it is natural law and immutable! SORRY!


----------



## KenyanBornObama (Jul 29, 2015)

Dot Com said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > does one exist ?? or does it just exist in the digital world...
> ...



Actually it does matter IDIOT and everything he has signed is null & void. He's not eligible!


----------



## KenyanBornObama (Jul 29, 2015)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Doesn't matter.



Of course it does! He's a FRAUD


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jul 29, 2015)

KenyanBornObama said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Doesn't matter.
> ...


And you're a loon. I call that a wash


----------



## browsing deer (Jul 29, 2015)

He is a fake and a fraud and he is almost done.  Let us wash our hands of this stupidity


----------



## Dot Com (Jul 29, 2015)

KenyanBornObama said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...


birfer alert!!! Statistikhengst  We got ourselves a live one  Look at the user name


----------



## KenyanBornObama (Jul 29, 2015)

g5000 said:


> Yes, it exists.  He was born in Hawaii.
> 
> But that will never, never, never matter to the birfers.  Ever.  You could put them in a time machine and take them back to the Kapiʻolani Medical Center on August 4, 1961 and shove their faces down into Ann Dunham's crotch as Barack emerges, and they will swear on a stack of Bibles they are in Kenya.
> 
> ...



Do you have any evidence that Obama was born in Hawaii besides the forged birth certificate? Either way, it doesn't matter where he was born because he's still not a natural born citizen because his father was never a citizen!


----------



## washamericom (Jul 29, 2015)

th


KenyanBornObama said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...


that's where it will really start to get complicated... America can handle it.


----------



## KenyanBornObama (Jul 29, 2015)

Dot Com said:


> KenyanBornObama said:
> 
> 
> > Dot Com said:
> ...



So if you think you git all the answers, you ready to debate me on the issue? I KNOW I will prove you wrong! READY???


----------



## KenyanBornObama (Jul 29, 2015)

KenyanBornObama said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > KenyanBornObama said:
> ...


My bad, GOT...you ready to debate?


----------



## washamericom (Jul 29, 2015)

the


KenyanBornObama said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, it exists.  He was born in Hawaii.
> ...


 those newspaper announcements. but nobody has a real copy of it so far... that's a little odd. you would think the start advertiser would have a copy... if i owned those two papers... i would.


----------



## KenyanBornObama (Jul 29, 2015)

Grampa Murked U said:


> KenyanBornObama said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



Can you prove my evidence wrong Grandpa? I GUARANTEE you can't!


----------



## washamericom (Jul 29, 2015)

Dot Com said:


> KenyanBornObama said:
> 
> 
> > Dot Com said:
> ...


you guys are pretty quick...


----------



## KenyanBornObama (Jul 29, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > does one exist ?? or does it just exist in the digital world...
> ...



Sorry, it was never settled as Obama is still ineligible! DOH


----------



## KenyanBornObama (Jul 29, 2015)

The Rabbi said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...



YOU GOT IT!


----------



## Syriusly (Jul 29, 2015)

KenyanBornObama said:


> MsnBama said:
> 
> 
> > This is still a thing?
> ...



Chief Justice Roberts, Congress and the Electoral College all agreed he was eligible- because they aren't Birthers. 

Of course he is no longer eligible to be elected, because of term limits once he finishes his second term.


----------



## KenyanBornObama (Jul 29, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



Ann Coulter has never looked at the evidence. HERE IT IS, try to dispute it? Obama Eligibility GOOD LUCK, YOU'RE GONNA NEED IT!


----------



## KenyanBornObama (Jul 29, 2015)

Syriusly said:


> KenyanBornObama said:
> 
> 
> > MsnBama said:
> ...



Sorry, but none of them can change the Constitution without an amendment and last I looked, article 2 section 1 was still a part of the Constitution!


----------



## Hawkeye2j (Jul 29, 2015)

And the same people who ask this don't give a damn about where Ted Cruz was born.  By the way even if Obama were not born here he would still be a natural citizen because his mother was a citizen.


----------



## KenyanBornObama (Jul 29, 2015)

Syriusly said:


> KenyanBornObama said:
> 
> 
> > MsnBama said:
> ...



Moreover, someone SAYING something, IS NOT EVIDENCE. Post the cold hard facts or you are lying!


----------



## KenyanBornObama (Jul 29, 2015)

Syriusly said:


> KenyanBornObama said:
> 
> 
> > MsnBama said:
> ...



How bout first you post your source for the definition of natural born citizen, we'll start there. If you can't post that, then you have NOTHING to back you up!


----------



## Syriusly (Jul 29, 2015)

KenyanBornObama said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > KenyanBornObama said:
> ...



LOL- natural law........LOL.......

Birthers are such idiots. 

Anyone born in the United States with the known exceptions(children born to diplomats, invading armies) is a natural born citizen.

Ankeny v. Daniels

_Based upon the language of Article II, Section 1, Clause 4 and the guidance provided by Wong Kim Ark, we conclude that persons born within the borders of the United States are “natural born Citizens” for Article II, Section 1 purposes, regardless of the citizenship of their parents._


----------



## KenyanBornObama (Jul 29, 2015)

Hawkeye2j said:


> And the same people who ask this don't give a damn about where Ted Cruz was born.  By the way even if Obama were not born here he would still be a natural citizen because his mother was a citizen.



Ted Cruz is INELIGIBLE along with Jindal and Rubio. My evidence here Obama Eligibility proves them INELIGIBLE TOO! TRY AGAIN OBOT!


----------



## Syriusly (Jul 29, 2015)

KenyanBornObama said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > KenyanBornObama said:
> ...



Feel free to check out the records- easy to find the records of Chief Justice Roberts swearing in Barack Obama as President- three times.

Also easy to find the record of Congress confirming his election- twice.

Also easy to find the vote of the Electoral college- twice.

Meanwhile- you have provided nothing but your Birther lies.


----------



## Hawkeye2j (Jul 29, 2015)

KenyanBornObama said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > KenyanBornObama said:
> ...


Except the Constitution nor the Supreme Court ever made that definition so the point is moot


----------



## Syriusly (Jul 29, 2015)

KenyanBornObama said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...



LOL......I can't wait until you try using that claim in court as to why you refuse to obey a Federal law.


----------



## Syriusly (Jul 29, 2015)

KenyanBornObama said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, it exists.  He was born in Hawaii.
> ...



LOL......doesn't matter how much you want to ignore the evidence- or how much you stomp your feet. 

The evidence is there, the evidence is legal, and you Birthers are still delusional.


----------



## Hawkeye2j (Jul 29, 2015)

The President has been a citizen his entire life.  End of story


----------



## Syriusly (Jul 29, 2015)

KenyanBornObama said:


> Hawkeye2j said:
> 
> 
> > And the same people who ask this don't give a damn about where Ted Cruz was born.  By the way even if Obama were not born here he would still be a natural citizen because his mother was a citizen.
> ...



LOL- all eligible- Cruz being born in Canada is the only one not covered by the ruling below

Ankeny v. Daniels.
_Based upon the language of Article II, Section 1, Clause 4 and the guidance provided by Wong Kim Ark, we conclude that persons born within the borders of the United States are “natural born Citizens” for Article II, Section 1 purposes, regardless of the citizenship of their parents._


----------



## KenyanBornObama (Jul 29, 2015)

Syriusly said:


> KenyanBornObama said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...



HAHAHA, Ankeny. You are aware that Ankeny based it's case on Wong Kim Ark, that did not deal with natural born citizenship as Kim was only pronounced a citizen and not natural born. Ankeny clearly confirms this in footnote 14...DOH

"14 We note the fact that the Court in Wong Kim Ark did not actually pronounce the plaintiff a "natural born Citizen" using the Constitution's Article II language is immaterial."


Moreover, state court do not have the power to override the Supreme Court and they've already defined a natural born citizen in Minor v. Happersett, Elk v. Wilkins, The Venus, etc.


SORRY, TRY AGAIN!


----------



## Syriusly (Jul 29, 2015)

KenyanBornObama said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > KenyanBornObama said:
> ...



Step up to the plate- so far all you have demonstrated is a devotion to proving your mental deficiency.


----------



## KenyanBornObama (Jul 29, 2015)

Syriusly said:


> KenyanBornObama said:
> 
> 
> > Hawkeye2j said:
> ...



Ankeny is notwithstanding under the Supremacy Clause in Article 6 of the Constitution. Sorry bout that!


----------



## Syriusly (Jul 29, 2015)

KenyanBornObama said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > KenyanBornObama said:
> ...



The Supreme Court never defined natural born citizen. That was discussed by the court in Ankeny v. Daniel. 

Ankeny v. Daniel is the only court which has definitively ruled on the issue of natural born citizenship and parental citizenship- and as they noted- Obama is a natural born citizen.

Which is why Chief Justice Roberts- knowing who a natural born citizen is- swore Barack Obama in as President three times.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Jul 29, 2015)

Hawkeye2j said:


> And the same people who ask this don't give a damn about where Ted Cruz was born.  By the way even if Obama were not born here he would still be a natural citizen because his mother was a citizen.


Nope. Wrong. She was to young to confer citizenship to him due to the naturalization laws in 1961.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Jul 29, 2015)

Syriusly said:


> KenyanBornObama said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...


It's not Roberts duty to vet a president elect.


----------



## Hawkeye2j (Jul 29, 2015)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Hawkeye2j said:
> 
> 
> > And the same people who ask this don't give a damn about where Ted Cruz was born.  By the way even if Obama were not born here he would still be a natural citizen because his mother was a citizen.
> ...


Not true.  The laws on that were no different then than now


----------



## Syriusly (Jul 29, 2015)

KenyanBornObama said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > KenyanBornObama said:
> ...



Now all you have to do is point us to a decision which says otherwise.  Which you can't. 

Ankeny v. Daniels- like virtually every other constitutional authority- such as the Congressional Research Service relied upon Wong Kim Ark- and Wong Kim Ark was the Supreme Court case which affirmed a lower courts ruling that Wong was a natural born citizen due to his birth in the United States.


----------



## Syriusly (Jul 29, 2015)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > KenyanBornObama said:
> ...



Nor is it Robert's duty to swear in an ineligible President.

Do you think
a) That Roberts just doesn't know as much about the Constitution as the fine Birther lawyers who make their money chasing ambulences and pulling teeth or
b) That Roberts knew Obama was ineligible but just was too much of a coward not to swear him in?


----------



## KenyanBornObama (Jul 29, 2015)

Syriusly said:


> KenyanBornObama said:
> 
> 
> > Dot Com said:
> ...



Alrighty, lemme prove who has the mental deficiency...ready

How bout we start with the Declaration of Independence where it clearly states that we broke the political ties with England to ASSUME NATURAL LAW!

"When in the Course of human events, it becomes necessary for one people to dissolve the political bands which have connected them with another, and to assume among the powers of the earth, the separate and equal station to which the Laws of Nature and of Nature's God entitle them"

Got that one down? LET IT SINK IN A MINUTE!

Next, we have the Thomas Jefferson, a member of the Board of Visitors of the College of William & Mary (who later wrote that declaration above) was asked to redesign the curriculum and add a class on law. That class was titled "Class of National Law" shown here: Laws and Regulations of the College of William and Mary in Virginia ... - College of William and Mary - Google Books

and here: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Continued


----------



## Syriusly (Jul 29, 2015)

KenyanBornObama said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > KenyanBornObama said:
> ...



I look forward- anyone who wants to lecture on how Natural Law is the law of the United States is always amusing.


----------



## KenyanBornObama (Jul 29, 2015)

Syriusly said:


> KenyanBornObama said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...




OF COURSE I CAN, you think I'd come to a gun fight with NOTHING? LOLOL 

here ya go!

Minor v. Happersett, 88 U.S. 162 (1874)
“The Constitution does not, in words, say who shall be natural-born citizens. Resort must be had elsewhere to ascertain that. At common-law, with the nomenclature of which the framers of the Constitution were familiar, it was never doubted that all children born in a country of parents who were its citizens became themselves, upon their birth, citizens also. These were natives, or natural-born citizens, as distinguished from aliens or foreigners. Some authorities go further and include as citizens children born within the jurisdiction without reference to the citizenship of their parents. As to this class there have been doubts, but never as to the first. For the purposes of this case it is not necessary to solve these doubts. It is sufficient for everything we have now to consider that all children born of citizen parents within the jurisdiction are themselves citizens.”

Elk v. Wilkins 112 U.S. 94 (1884)
“The distinction between citizenship by birth and citizenship by naturalization is clearly marked in the provisions of the constitution, by which ‘no person, except a natural-born citizen, or a citizen of the United States at the time of the adoption of this constitution, shall be eligible to the office of president;’ and ‘the congress shall have power to establish an uniform rule of naturalization.’ Const. art. 2, 1; art. 1, 8. By the thirteenth amendment of the constitution slavery was prohibited. The main object of the opening sentence of the fourteenth amendment was to settle the question, upon which there had been a difference of opinion throughout the country and in this court, as to the citizenship of free negroes, Scott v. Sandford, 19 How. 393 and to put it beyond doubt that all persons, white or black, and whether formerly slaves or not, born or naturalized in the United States, and owing no allegiance to any alien power, should be citizens of the United States and of the state in which they reside. Slaughter-House Cases, 16 Wall. 36, 73; Strauder v. West Virginia 100 U.S. 303 , 306

This section contemplates two sources of citizenship, and two sources only: birth and naturalization. The persons declared to be citizens are ‘all persons born or naturalized in the United States, and subject to the jurisdiction thereof.’ The evident meaning of these last words is, not merely subject in some respect or degree to the jurisdiction of the United States, but completely subject to their political jurisdiction, and owing them direct and immediate allegiance.”

The Venus, 12 U.S. 8 Cranch 253 (1814)
Chief Justice Marshall (partial concur partial dissent)
“The whole system of decisions applicable to this subject rests on the law of nations as its base. It is therefore of some importance to inquire how far the writers on that law consider the subjects of one power residing within the territory of another, as retaining their original character or partaking of the character of the nation in which they reside.
Vattel, who, though not very full to this point, is more explicit and more satisfactory on it than any other whose work has fallen into my hands, says:”
“The citizens are the members of the civil society; bound to this society by certain duties, and subject to its authority, they equally participate in its advantages. The natives or indigenes are those born in the country of parents who are citizens. Society not being able to subsist and to perpetuate itself but by the children of the citizens, those children naturally follow the condition of their fathers, and succeed to all their rights.”

As you can see, the judge is citing Vattel, author of THE LAW OF NATIONS, OR PRINCIPLES OF THE LAW OF NATURE for his definition of natural born citizen, which is exactly where our Founder’s got their definition.


----------



## Syriusly (Jul 29, 2015)

KenyanBornObama said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > KenyanBornObama said:
> ...



Class of National Law?

You trying to bring Vattel in eh? 

Vattel which prior to the writing of the Constitution- never mentioned 'natural born citizen'?


----------



## Syriusly (Jul 29, 2015)

KenyanBornObama said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > KenyanBornObama said:
> ...



You are a Birther of course you bring lots of bullshit.


----------



## Hawkeye2j (Jul 29, 2015)

KenyanBornObama said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > KenyanBornObama said:
> ...


Your point is moot because he was born in Hawaii.  The evidence is overwhelming which is why every legal challenge to the contrary has been rebuffed by the courts.


----------



## Syriusly (Jul 29, 2015)

KenyanBornObama said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > KenyanBornObama said:
> ...



Minor itself says that

_Some authorities go further and include as citizens children born within the jurisdiction without reference to the citizenship of their parents. As to this class there have been doubts, but never as to the first. For the purposes of this case it is not necessary to solve these doubts. _citizenship of their parents

Birthers always want to ignore the part of Minor which specifically says it was not addressing the issue of parents citizenship.

The court here is saying specifically that any child born in the United States AND born of two citizen parents is a natural born citizen.

The court not only does not say that a Natural Born citizen MUST have two citizen parents- Minor points out that a Natural Born Citizen may not require citizen parents.

And of course the Courts disagree with you also

_Superior Court Judge Richard E. Gordon in Arizona wrote in his order in the case of Allen v. Obama:

…this precedent fully supports that President Obama is a natural born citizen under the Constitution to hold the office of President. See United States v. Wong Kim Ark, 169 U.S. 649, 702-03 (1898) addressing U. S. Const. amend. XIV); Ankeny v. Governor of the State of Indiana 916 N.E.2d 678, 684-88 (Ind. App. 2010) (addressing the precise issue). Contrary to Plaintiff’s assertion, Minor v. Happersett, 99 U.S. 162 (1874), does not hold otherwise._


----------



## KenyanBornObama (Jul 29, 2015)

Syriusly said:


> KenyanBornObama said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...



You are aware that our Treaties are the Law of the Land, right? Well, all of our Peace treaties are written on Vattel's Law of nations, as shown here in our Diplomatic Code:
*The American Diplomatic Code Embracing a Collection of Treaties and ... - Google Books*

Not to mention Article 1 Section 8, Clause 10 of the Constitution which states:

"The Congress shall have power...
To define and punish piracies and felonies committed on the high seas, and offenses against the Law of Nations;"


----------



## KenyanBornObama (Jul 29, 2015)

Hawkeye2j said:


> KenyanBornObama said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...



LOLOL, read the evidence libtard, it doesn't matter if he WAS born in hawaii, his father was never a citizen so it is impossible for Obama to be natural born as both parents must be citizens for the child to be a natural born citizen. I've just proven that!


----------



## Syriusly (Jul 29, 2015)

KenyanBornObama said:


> Elk v. Wilkins 112 U.S. 94 (1884)
> “The distinction between citizenship by birth and citizenship by naturalization is clearly marked in the provisions of the constitution, by which ‘no person, except a natural-born citizen, or a citizen of the United States at the time of the adoption of this constitution, shall be eligible to the office of president;’ and ‘the congress shall have power to establish an uniform rule of naturalization.’ Const. art. 2, 1; art. 1, 8. By the thirteenth amendment of the constitution slavery was prohibited. The main object of the opening sentence of the fourteenth amendment was to settle the question, upon which there had been a difference of opinion throughout the country and in this court, as to the citizenship of free negroes, Scott v. Sandford, 19 How. 393 and to put it beyond doubt that all persons, white or black, and whether formerly slaves or not, born or naturalized in the United States, and owing no allegiance to any alien power, should be citizens of the United States and of the state in which they reside. Slaughter-House Cases, 16 Wall. 36, 73; Strauder v. West Virginia 100 U.S. 303 , 306
> 
> This section contemplates two sources of citizenship, and two sources only: birth and naturalization. The persons declared to be citizens are ‘all persons born or naturalized in the United States, and subject to the jurisdiction thereof.’ The evident meaning of these last words is, not merely subject in some respect or degree to the jurisdiction of the United States, but completely subject to their political jurisdiction, and owing them direct and immediate allegiance.”
> .


_
This section contemplates two sources of citizenship, and two sources only: birth and naturalization. *The persons declared to be citizens are ‘all persons born or naturalized in the United States,* and subject to the jurisdiction thereof.’_

Elk recognized only two kinds of citizenship Natural born and Naturalized.  _
_
Since people born in the United States are not naturalized citizens- they are natural born citizens. 
As Elk points out.


----------



## washamericom (Jul 29, 2015)

Syriusly said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...


rarely do you post anything of content or new, but this time you did. but you forgot to mention jj that the supreme court hasn't defined natural born. or that you obots invented the _one parent_ or _no parent_ fiat...

you can _aspire_ to what ever you want... that doesn't make it law..


----------



## KenyanBornObama (Jul 29, 2015)

Syriusly said:


> KenyanBornObama said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...



No one is ignoring anything. They specifically define what a natural born citizen is, BORN TO CITIZEN PARENTS, but then says some authorities GO FURTHER to include those as "CITIZENS", NOT natural born citizen, without reference to the parents. HE said there are doubts about that though, BUT NEVER AS TO THE FIRST (natural born citizen). They didn't have to go further, because Virginia Minor was Natural and he goes on further to say:
"It is sufficient for everything we have now to consider that all children born of citizen parents within the jurisdiction are themselves citizens.”

ALL CHILDREN BORN OF CITIZEN PARENTS ARE CITIZENS! Period!


----------



## Syriusly (Jul 29, 2015)

KenyanBornObama said:


> The Venus, 12 U.S. 8 Cranch 253 (1814)
> Chief Justice Marshall (partial concur partial dissent)
> “The whole system of decisions applicable to this subject rests on the law of nations as its base. It is therefore of some importance to inquire how far the writers on that law consider the subjects of one power residing within the territory of another, as retaining their original character or partaking of the character of the nation in which they reside.
> Vattel, who, though not very full to this point, is more explicit and more satisfactory on it than any other whose work has fallen into my hands, says:”
> ...



How could that be where the Founder's got their definition?

The edition of Law of Nations in print at the time the Constitution was written never mentions "Natural Born Citizens"

Note Marshall does not say "natural born citizen' he says 'native'


----------



## washamericom (Jul 29, 2015)

Syriusly said:


> KenyanBornObama said:
> 
> 
> > Elk v. Wilkins 112 U.S. 94 (1884)
> ...


the supreme court has not defined, as of today, the expression "natural born"... which happens to come with it's own grandfather clause.


----------



## KenyanBornObama (Jul 29, 2015)

Syriusly said:


> KenyanBornObama said:
> 
> 
> > Elk v. Wilkins 112 U.S. 94 (1884)
> ...



Elk CLEARLY states:
"all persons, white or black, and whether formerly slaves or not, born or naturalized in the United States, and owing no allegiance to any alien power, should be citizens of the United States"

OWING NO ALLEGIANCE TO ANY ALIEN POWER. Everyone knows Obama was born a British Subject, so he was not eligible for citizenship!

We've also got the one who introduced the citizenship clause amendment into the 14th Amendment bill and he clearly states on RECORD:

“The provision is, that ‘all persons born in the United States, and subject to the jurisdiction thereof, are citizens. ‘ That means ‘subject to the complete jurisdiction thereof. ‘What do we mean by ‘complete jurisdiction thereof?’ Not owing allegiance to anybody else. That is what it means.” (Congressional Globe, Senate, 39th Congress, 1st Session, pg 2893). 

Not to mention we have John Bingham, the Author of the 14th Amendment MINUS the citizenship clause who defined a natural born citizen for us in 1862, ON RECORD AGAIN

“All from other lands, who by the terms of [congressional] laws and a compliance with their provisions become naturalized, are adopted citizens of the United States; all other persons born within the Republic, of parents owing allegiance to no other sovereignty, are natural born citizens. Gentleman can find no exception to this statement touching natural-born citizens except what is said in the Constitution relating to Indians.” (Congressional Globe, House of Representatives 37th Congress, 2nd Session, pg 1639)


----------



## Syriusly (Jul 29, 2015)

washamericom said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Steve_McGarrett said:
> ...



The Supreme Court has not defined 'natural born citizen'- the closest it has come is Wong Kim Ark- where it affirmed a lower courts decision that he was a natural born citizen.

Meanwhile- I have invented nothing- I learned by civics in the 1960's- and when we learned about who was eligible to be President- and who was a Natural Born Citizen there was no mention of 'two citizen parents'

But if you want some definitions- I suggest you refer to the very fine Congressional Research Service article that was written on Natural Born Citizen.


----------



## Syriusly (Jul 29, 2015)

KenyanBornObama said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > KenyanBornObama said:
> ...



Obama was born a United States citizen. 

He was also born a British subject- but was not subject to the jurisdiction of Great Britain nor did he have any allegiance to Great Britain.


----------



## washamericom (Jul 29, 2015)

Syriusly said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...


_"the closest it has come"..._... thank you.


----------



## KenyanBornObama (Jul 29, 2015)

Syriusly said:


> KenyanBornObama said:
> 
> 
> > The Venus, 12 U.S. 8 Cranch 253 (1814)
> ...



Are you not aware that many of the Founders were fluent in French? Jefferson (author of the Declaration of Independence learned to speak French at the age of 9.  Franklin & Adams were Ambassadors to France and were fluent in French. Not to mention, French was the universal diplomatic language at the time!

We also know that Franklin ordered copies of Vattel's Law of Nations, which were sent to him by Charles Dumas (who printed the copies) and we have the letter to prove it, which also proves that they used the book when writing the Founding Documents. The letter states:

"I am much obliged by the kind present you have made us of your edition of Vattel. It came to us in good season, when the circumstances of a rising state make it necessary frequently to consult the law of nations. Accordingly, that copy which I kept, (after depositing one in our own public library here, and sending the other to the college of Massachusetts Bay, as you directed has been continually in the hands of the members of our congress, now sitting, who are much pleased with your notes and preface, and have entertained a high and just esteem for their author."

and can be found here A Century of Lawmaking for a New Nation U.S. Congressional Documents and Debates 1774 - 1875


----------



## KenyanBornObama (Jul 29, 2015)

Syriusly said:


> KenyanBornObama said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...



When you are born a subject that means you have allegiance to the crown! Obama's father was a British Subject and governed by the British Nationality Act of 1948 which clearly states:

*British Nationality Act, 1948*
Part II Citizenship of the United Kingdom and Colonies.
_Citizenship by birth or descent.
*5.*—(1) Subject to the provisions of this section, a person born after the commencement of this Act shall be a citizen of the United Kingdom and Colonies by descent if his father is a citizen of the United Kingdom and Colonies at the time of the birth:_


----------



## KenyanBornObama (Jul 29, 2015)

Syriusly said:


> KenyanBornObama said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...



Ahhh, there in lies your problem. You have no clue of the difference between a natural born citizen and a "citizen" 

Yes, Article 2 Section 8, Clause 5, DOES mention citizen, as well as natural born citizen, however to be a citizen and be qualified for President, you must have been alive at the signing of the Constitution as it says below:

“No Person except a natural born Citizen, or a Citizen of the United States, at the time of the Adoption of this Constitution, shall be eligible to the Office of President;”


----------



## KenyanBornObama (Jul 29, 2015)

Syriusly said:


> KenyanBornObama said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...



This is the definition of natural born citizen:

Vattel’s Law of Nations §212. Citizens and natives:
“The citizens are the members of the civil society; bound to this society by certain duties, and subject to its authority, they equally participate in its advantages. The natives, or natural-born citizens, are those born in the country, of parents who are citizens. As the society cannot exist and perpetuate itself otherwise than by the children of the citizens, those children naturally follow the condition of their fathers, and succeed to all their rights. The society is supposed to desire this, in consequence of what it owes to its own preservation; and it is presumed, as matter of course, that each citizen, on entering into society, reserves to his children the right of becoming members of it. The country of the fathers is therefore that of the children; and these become true citizens merely by their tacit consent. We shall soon see whether, on their coming to the years of discretion, they may renounce their right, and what they owe to the society in which they were born. I say, that, in order to be of the country, it is necessary that a person be born of a father who is a citizen; for, if he is born there of a foreigner, it will be only the place of his birth, and not his country.”

Now let's see your source for natural born


----------



## KenyanBornObama (Jul 29, 2015)

Syriusly said:


> KenyanBornObama said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...



You admitting that he was born a British subject should prove to you that he cannot be natural born. A natural born citizen is a citizen by nature or according to natural law. The author of the 14th Amendment citizenship clause clearly states that the definition comes from NATURAL LAW when he says on RECORD:

“This amendment which I have offered is simply declaratory of what I regard as the law of the land already, that every person born within the limits of the United States, and subject to the jurisdiction thereof, is by virtue of natural law and national law a citizen of the United States.” (Congressional Globe, Senate, 39th Congress, 1st Session, pg 2890)


----------



## KenyanBornObama (Jul 29, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> I hope the Birther movement gets appropriate treatment in textbooks 30 years from now.



It will get appropriate treatment in 2016, as MANY obots now have the evidence that proves Cruz, Rubio & Jindal ineligible (we gave it to them) and they WILL be going after him. In the process, the nation will come to see what a natural born citizen is and realize that Obama is NOT one and anything with his name on it, including SCOTUS precedent, will all be null & void and won't even need to be repealed! CAN'T WAIT!


----------



## KenyanBornObama (Jul 29, 2015)

washamericom said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > KenyanBornObama said:
> ...



Yes they did, In Minor v. Happersett, Vattel's definition was also enacted into the 1873 Revised Statutes under Title XXV, Section 1992, so even if a court didn't adjudicate the intent of the term, we still know what the law says about it. Section 1992 of the 1873 Revised Statutes can be seen right here: Revised Statutes of the United States Passed at the First Session of the ... - George Sewall Boutwell - Google Books
And you can clearly see that it cites the Civil Rights Act definition of citizen, which 100% follows Vattel's definition!


----------



## Syriusly (Jul 29, 2015)

KenyanBornObama said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > KenyanBornObama said:
> ...



Elk is an interesting case- regarding whether an Indian born within the United States- and owing allegiance to his sovereign tribe was born a citizen

Elk also clearly states:

_Indians born within the territorial limits of the United States, members of and owing immediate allegiance to one of the Indiana tribes (an alien though dependent power), although in a geographical sense born in the United States, are no more "born in the United States and subject to the jurisdiction thereof," within the meaning of the first section of the Fourteenth Amendment, 
than the children of subjects of any foreign government born within the domain of that government, 
or the children born within the United States of ambassadors or other public ministers of foreign nations._

Note the distinctions there
_Children of subjects of any foreign government born within the domain of that government_
Obama _was _not born within the domain of any other government

Note again the distinction here:
_ or the children born within the United States of ambassadors or other public ministers of foreign nations._

Obama was not born to a foreign diplomat

What is not mentioned by the courts is what you claim- that a person born with citizenship in another country is not a citizen.

Matter of fact- Elk doesn't care about the citizenship of the person's parents at all. 
_
_


----------



## Syriusly (Jul 29, 2015)

KenyanBornObama said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > I hope the Birther movement gets appropriate treatment in textbooks 30 years from now.
> ...



LOL......Cruz, Rubio and Jindal are all eligible.

I will enjoy the twisting of most Birthers on how they will claim Rubio is eligible- but Obama was not. 

Cruz is the only one where there is any hint of a controversy- and that only because he was actually born outside the United States and has confirmed that- but as far as I am concerned he is a natural born citizen- and there is no rush to have him claimed otherwise.


----------



## Syriusly (Jul 29, 2015)

KenyanBornObama said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...



The Supreme Court didn't define "Natural Born Citizen" in Minor- you just want to ignore how the court specifically stated that it was not.


----------



## KenyanBornObama (Jul 29, 2015)

Syriusly said:


> KenyanBornObama said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...



You don't seem to understand, it's not a TERM "natural born citizen", they are adjectives. A natural-born Citizen is a born citizen according to Natural Law, that is where the word natural comes from!

The founders could read French and could see the qualifications for being natural born as it is described as:

Vattel’s Law of Nations §212. Citizens and natives:
“The citizens are the members of the civil society; bound to this society by certain duties, and subject to its authority, they equally participate in its advantages.* The natives, or natural-born citizens, are those born in the country, of parents who are citizens.* As the society cannot exist and perpetuate itself otherwise than *by the children of the citizens*, *those children naturally follow the condition of their fathers, and succeed to all their rights*. The society is supposed to desire this, in consequence of what it owes to its own preservation; and it is presumed, as matter of course, that each citizen, on entering into society, reserves to his children the right of becoming members of it. *The country of the fathers is therefore that of the children*; and these become true citizens merely by their tacit consent. We shall soon see whether, on their coming to the years of discretion, they may renounce their right, and what they owe to the society in which they were born. *I say, that, in order to be of the country, it is necessary that a person be born of a father who is a citizen; for, if he is born there of a foreigner, it will be only the place of his birth, and not his country.”*

Why do you think Franklin would order 3 copies of Vattel's Law of Nations, if no one could read it? LOLOL
Try taking a stroll through the congressional records and see how much French Language you see, it's ALL OVER!


----------



## KenyanBornObama (Jul 29, 2015)

Syriusly said:


> KenyanBornObama said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...



Then what do you think this is?
"it was never doubted that all children born in a country of parents who were its citizens became themselves, upon their birth, citizens also. These were natives, or natural-born citizens"


----------



## KenyanBornObama (Jul 29, 2015)

Syriusly said:


> KenyanBornObama said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



You obviously haven't looked at the evidence, ALL ARE INELIGIBLE. The evidence here proves my claims, BEYOND DOUBT!:
Obama Eligibility


----------



## Syriusly (Jul 29, 2015)

KenyanBornObama said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > KenyanBornObama said:
> ...



Once again- no version of Vattel's Law of Nations mentioned "natural born citizen' when the Constitution was written.

Meanwhile

A natural-born Citizen is a born citizen according to Natural Law,

Every person born in the United States- other than the children of diplomats- is born a citizen of the United States.

So by your definition you have just included President Obama- and Jindal and Rubio.


----------



## KenyanBornObama (Jul 29, 2015)

Syriusly said:


> KenyanBornObama said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...



Within the domain mean within the allegiance and YES, he was clearly under the allegiance pursuant to the British Nationality Act of 1948. SORRY!


----------



## Syriusly (Jul 29, 2015)

KenyanBornObama said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > KenyanBornObama said:
> ...



I think that is you attempting to avoid the rest of the story

_At *common law*, with the nomenclature of which the framers of the Constitution were familiar, it was never doubted that all children born in a country of parents who were its citizens became themselves, upon their birth, citizens also. These were *natives or natural-born citizens*, as distinguished from *aliens or foreigners*.* Some authorities go further and include as citizens children born within the jurisdiction without reference to the citizenship of their parents.* As to this class there have been doubts, but never as to the first.

*For the purposes of this case, it is not necessary to solve these doubts*. It is *sufficient* for everything we have now to consider that all children born of citizen parents within the jurisdiction are themselves citizens._

So the court said- there is no doubt that a person born in the United States of citizen parents are natives- or natural born citizens.

And the court clearly stated that children born in the United States without citizen parents might be natives or natural born citizens.

You want to ignore that part.


----------



## KenyanBornObama (Jul 29, 2015)

Syriusly said:


> KenyanBornObama said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...



I didn't bring Vattel in, Thomas Jefferson made it a textbook in the first Law College in the nation and he called Vattel's Law of Nations, NATIONAL LAW! SORRY! It's confirmed in the Declaration of Independence!


----------



## Syriusly (Jul 29, 2015)

KenyanBornObama said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > KenyanBornObama said:
> ...



Hmmmm no- according to how Elk itself framed the issue- no Obama was not excluded


Elk also clearly states:

_Indians born within the territorial limits of the United States, members of and owing immediate allegiance to one of the Indiana tribes (an alien though dependent power), although in a geographical sense born in the United States, are no more "born in the United States and subject to the jurisdiction thereof," within the meaning of the first section of the Fourteenth Amendment, 
than the children of subjects of any foreign government born within the domain of that government, 
or the children born within the United States of ambassadors or other public ministers of foreign nations._

Note the distinctions there
*Children of subjects of any foreign government born within the domain of that government*
Obama _was _not born within the domain of any other government

Note again the distinction here:
_ *or the children born within the United States of ambassadors or other public ministers of foreign nations.*_

Obama was not born to a foreign diplomat

What is not mentioned by the courts is what you claim- that a person born with citizenship in another country is not a citizen.

Matter of fact- Elk doesn't care about the citizenship of the person's parents at all.


----------



## KenyanBornObama (Jul 29, 2015)

Syriusly said:


> KenyanBornObama said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...



NO IT DID  NOT, geez libtards are not good with comprehension. He said:
"*Some authorities go further and include as citizens" CITIZENS, he said citizen, NOT natural born citizens! WAKE UP!*


----------



## KenyanBornObama (Jul 29, 2015)

Syriusly said:


> KenyanBornObama said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...



And Obama was born into the Luo Tribe, what's the difference?


----------



## KenyanBornObama (Jul 29, 2015)

Syriusly said:


> KenyanBornObama said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...



He certainly was, Obama born subject to a foreign power!


----------



## Syriusly (Jul 29, 2015)

KenyanBornObama said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > KenyanBornObama said:
> ...



And again- what does that have to do with the writers of the Constitution never having read any edition of Vattel which said "Natural Born Citizen".

It did not exist when the Constitution was written- Vattel himself never said 'Natural born citizen'


----------



## Syriusly (Jul 29, 2015)

KenyanBornObama said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > KenyanBornObama said:
> ...



Do you really not know the difference between a native American tribe and an African tribe?


----------



## Syriusly (Jul 29, 2015)

KenyanBornObama said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > KenyanBornObama said:
> ...



Elk only mentions children born in foreign countries- or children born to diplomats here in the United States.

Note the distinctions there
*Children of subjects of any foreign government born within the domain of that government*
Obama _was _not born within the domain of any other government

Note again the distinction here:
_ *or the children born within the United States of ambassadors or other public ministers of foreign nations.*
Obama was not born within the domain of any government. _


----------



## KenyanBornObama (Jul 29, 2015)

Syriusly said:


> KenyanBornObama said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...



It's funny how you completely ignore the case of The Venus where Justice Waite cites VATTEL BY NAME and reads his definition...lolol, how ya gonna debunk that one? hahaha

The Venus, 12 U.S. 8 Cranch 253 (1814)
Chief Justice Marshall (partial concur partial dissent)
“The whole system of decisions applicable to this subject rests on the law of nations as its base. It is therefore of some importance to inquire how far the writers on that law consider the subjects of one power residing within the territory of another, as retaining their original character or partaking of the character of the nation in which they reside.
Vattel, who, though not very full to this point, is more explicit and more satisfactory on it than any other whose work has fallen into my hands, says:”
“The citizens are the members of the civil society; bound to this society by certain duties, and subject to its authority, they equally participate in its advantages. The natives or indigenes are those born in the country of parents who are citizens. Society not being able to subsist and to perpetuate itself but by the children of the citizens, those children naturally follow the condition of their fathers, and succeed to all their rights.”


----------



## KenyanBornObama (Jul 29, 2015)

Syriusly said:


> KenyanBornObama said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...




YES, Obama was born under the allegiance of the Crown, so he was within the domain!
You also took it out of context and excluded the part where Justice Gray states:

"all persons, white or black, and whether formerly slaves or not, born or naturalized in the United States, and owing no allegiance to any alien power, should be citizens"

NOT OWING ALLEGIANCE TO ANY ALIEN POWER~ you lose!


----------



## KenyanBornObama (Jul 29, 2015)

Syriusly said:


> KenyanBornObama said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...



An African tribe would be MORE distant from America and definitely not under US jurisdiction!


----------



## KenyanBornObama (Jul 29, 2015)

What happened to all the debaters saying WE GOT A LIVE ONE...looks like they all died!


----------



## Syriusly (Jul 29, 2015)

KenyanBornObama said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > KenyanBornObama said:
> ...



Does the United States recognize the Luo tribe as a sovereign nation?


----------



## Syriusly (Jul 29, 2015)

KenyanBornObama said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > KenyanBornObama said:
> ...



Not out of context- the decision specifically provided the examples of who was excluded.

And they did not mention children born in the United States who have a parent with foreign citizenship.


----------



## Syriusly (Jul 29, 2015)

KenyanBornObama said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > KenyanBornObama said:
> ...



And notice- he never mentions Natural Born Citizen.


----------



## Syriusly (Jul 29, 2015)

Got to run- things to do- feel free to continue to post the usual Birther BS.

Meanwhile just to point out- your nutty theories have been rejected by the voters, by the Electoral College, by Congress and by Chief Justice Roberts.

They have been rejected by the courts and by Secretaries of State.

Your nutty Birther theories have been laughed off the stage- and President Obama is in the 7th year of his presidency.


----------



## Clementine (Jul 29, 2015)

Claudette said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > does one exist ?? or does it just exist in the digital world...
> ...



I suspect that he may have lied about being a Kenyan, possibly to receive aid as a foreign student.   His publisher twice listed him as a Kenyan in his bio.   Later, when he ran for Illinois senate, he was also referred to as a Kenyan.    It's no mystery why so many have become suspicious of his college transcripts or even his birth certificate.   Just so many strange things to explain:

Over the years, three different times being called a Kenyan citizen and never corrected it until it came up during campaigning.    His campaign dismissed it as a mere typo, but seriously, three different times over the years.   They didn't pull that out of their ass.   He was claiming to be Kenyan that whole time and that is the only explanation.

The issue with the stamped date on his selective service registration.

His social security number coming from a state he never lived in and at an older age (years after he claimed to have worked).

Refusal to release college transcripts.

He is hiding something, but we'll never find out.


----------



## Faun (Jul 29, 2015)

Claudette said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...


Exactly, he was hiding nothing. Which means, just because someone doesn't want to release their college transcripts, doesn't mean they're hiding anything.


----------



## Faun (Jul 29, 2015)

turzovka said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, it exists.  He was born in Hawaii.
> ...


Bullshit. I don't care how Liberal the media is, they're in the business to make money. And they would make a fucking fortune if it were proven Obama was born in Kenya. Compared to now where they're making practically nothing off of the birther idiocy. Not to mention, not all of the media is Liberal. There's Fox, there are plenty of conservative websites, there's AM radio, and even no e of them could prove that Obama was born in Kenya. Even Trump, with all of his money and resources, couldn't prove Obama was born in Kenya. There's a reason birthers  are among the craziest in the nation.


----------



## turzovka (Jul 29, 2015)

Faun said:


> turzovka said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...



sorry, guy, I strongly beg to differ.

If you want to include internet news sites then there are hundreds of articles which take the time to investigate, sight all of the incongruities and faults with that which you are so sure is the truth.

No, your president is a phony and a liar.   He was never born in Hawaii.   I have read more than enough, but I have no zeal to make my case once again.

You could start with this inexplicable.  A tale of two birth certificates

But if you really have an interest, WorldNetDaily.com is as thorough as all of your cowardly, fawning liberal mainstream media news sites combined X 100.      This particular link lists over a hundred articles on the subject.   I do not expect positive results in changing your mind, unfortunately.
Is Obama constitutionally eligible to serve


----------



## Faun (Jul 29, 2015)

turzovka said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > turzovka said:
> ...


You can differ all you want -- no one has been able to prove Obama was born in Kenya and no one has been able to prove his Hawaiian birth record is anything less than authentic.


----------



## KenyanBornObama (Jul 29, 2015)

Syriusly said:


> KenyanBornObama said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...



"The Slaughterhouse cases follows Elk and it states:
"The first observation we have to make on this clause is that it puts at rest both the questions which we stated to have been the subject of differences of opinion. It declares that persons may be citizens of the United States without regard to their citizenship of a particular State, and it overturns the _Dred Scott_ decision by making all persons born within the United States and subject to its jurisdiction citizens of the United States. That its main purpose was to establish the citizenship of the negro can admit of no doubt. The phrase, "subject to its jurisdiction" was intended to exclude from its operation children of ministers, consuls, and citizens or subjects of foreign States born within the United States."

"Matter of fact- Elk doesn't care about the citizenship of the person's parents at all."

YES, IT 100% DOES, when it says: 
"By the thirteenth amendment of the constitution slavery was prohibited. The main object of the opening sentence of the fourteenth amendment was to settle the question, upon which there had been a difference of opinion throughout the country and in this court, as to the citizenship of free negroes, Scott v. Sandford, 19 How. 393 and to put it beyond doubt that all persons, white or black, and whether formerly slaves or not, born or naturalized in the United States, and owing no allegiance to any alien power, should be citizens of the United States and of the state in which they reside. Slaughter-House Cases, 16 Wall. 36, 73; Strauder v. West Virginia 100 U.S. 303 , 306"

Maybe you missed where it said: "all persons, white or black, and whether formerly slaves or not, born or naturalized in the United States, *and owing no allegiance to any alien power*, should be citizens"

The ONLY way you can owe no allegiance to an alien power is to not a foreign parent to create that divided allegiance!


----------



## KenyanBornObama (Jul 29, 2015)

turzovka said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > turzovka said:
> ...



I will make the case for you, IT'S ALL RIGHT HERE: Obama Eligibility

I know the Obots hate facts and truth, so I know they won't look at the evidence, but the readers that WANT to know the TRUTH can read the evidence and follow the links to the Congressional Records and will see that I 100% prove my claims!

You Obots can keep your heads in the sand and keep denying it, but ignoring the evidence doesn't make it not true!

THE TRUTH ALWAYS PREVAILS and this will prevail. That's why it never dies and keeps coming up, OVER AND OVER. If it were false, it would die!


----------



## KenyanBornObama (Jul 29, 2015)

Faun said:


> turzovka said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...





Faun said:


> turzovka said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...



The media won't look at the evidence. They are under the impression that you only need to be born here, yet they have NO EVIDENCE whatsoever to back up that assumption.

I have the evidence and it is undisputable, so how can you keep saying IF this of IF that, they media would have gone after it? THAT IS BULL, look at all the stuff they are covering up now, why would you believe them about this?

LOOK AT THE EVIDENCE and learn the truth for yourself and stop listening to people that have NO EVIDENCE, just opinions. It's really EASY to understand, check it out:
Obama Eligibility


----------



## KenyanBornObama (Jul 29, 2015)

Faun said:


> turzovka said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Sorry but...
No one can prove that he was born in Hawaii. There is much more evidence that proves he was born in Kenya then Hawaii. If he was born in Hawaii, why did he have to forge a birth certificate?

Here's the Sheriff's kit with all the proof that the birth certificate is a computer generated forgery: Dropbox - SHERIFF S KIT

Here is the REAL Hawaiian birth certificate NOTICE THE BOTTOM LINE that says Birthplace: Kenya Per Grandmother. This is possibly the one that Obama forged his from!






Here is the real Kenyan Birth Certificate:






Here is the video of Lucas Smith in Kenya getting the birth certificate that has the raised seal and Hospital stamp (Lucas has never been charged with a forged document)

The Kenyan Ambassador to the US clearly stated that Obama's birthplace in Mombasa is a "Well known attraction"

Here is the Kenyan Parliament records where they claim Obama is a "son of the soil of that country" and that he is "not a native American"

Here is Michelle Obama claiming that Kenya is Obama's Home Country:

Obama's own Grandmother from Kenya claimed she was "PRESENT" when Obama was born and she's NEVER been to Hawaii or the US:

It goes on and on, MUCH MORE PROOF that he was born in Kenya!


----------



## KenyanBornObama (Jul 29, 2015)

Not to mention all the Articles that called Obama Kenyan-born...could they ALL be wrong, I DOUBT IT!

ORIGINAL WEBPAGE





WEBPAGE SCRUBBED AND CHANGED AFTER TOO MANY QUESTIONS


----------



## KenyanBornObama (Jul 29, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> I can't believe this is still a thing.
> 
> .


Read the last 2 pages and you will see why it's STILL A THING! The truth always prevails!


----------



## KenyanBornObama (Jul 29, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Doesn't matter any more. He served almost 8 years so whats the purpose either way?



Because when he's proven ineligible, anything with his name on it, including Supreme Court appointments & Obamacare, are all NULL & VOID. They won't even have to be repealed, then will just be void, as if it never happened, while Obama is put behind bars!


----------



## KenyanBornObama (Jul 29, 2015)

eagle7_31 said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Steve_McGarrett said:
> ...



Yeah it does matter, because a natural born citizen is born to citizen parents (PLURAL)


----------



## KenyanBornObama (Jul 29, 2015)

westwall said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > does one exist ?? or does it just exist in the digital world...
> ...


NO, he's the Usurper. He's not eligible to be Pres! Wake up and do some research!


----------



## westwall (Jul 29, 2015)

KenyanBornObama said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...








And what exactly do you think you can do about it?


----------



## KenyanBornObama (Jul 29, 2015)

Syriusly said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Steve_McGarrett said:
> ...



The birth certificate is irrelevant as to natural born citizenship. All you need to know is whether or not both parents were US citizens when the child was born. If so, the child is natural born. Obama was born a British Subject as his father was never a citizen, so Obama was ineligible for US citizenship at birth!


----------



## Gracie (Jul 29, 2015)

KenyanBornObama said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Doesn't matter any more. He served almost 8 years so whats the purpose either way?
> ...


Won't happen. Put your passion towards the future on positive things, not fist waving at shit 8 years old.


----------



## KenyanBornObama (Jul 29, 2015)

westwall said:


> KenyanBornObama said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


Well considering I've taken my case all the way to the Supreme Court and they denied it. Justice Thomas admitted they were evading the issue in this video (and they all laugh hahaha): 

I've been to Congress about a dozen times to drop of my evidence and have hit at least 200 offices. I personally handed my evidence to Trey Gowdy & Jason Chaffetz, so they have it. Not sure why they do nothing! And I continue to wake people up on twitter & facebook and ANYWHERE else I can to get the truth out.

The whole govt is corrupt and they ONLY way we are going to get the truth out is if the people stand up and ALL go to DC OR their surrounding state house at the same time NATIONWIDE. We surround the White House and plan on staying for a couple days until we are heard!!


----------



## KenyanBornObama (Jul 29, 2015)

Gracie said:


> KenyanBornObama said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



LOLOL fist waving. Perhaps you don't CARE that we have an illegal President, BUT I DO and so do millions of others! I believe in this country and Constitution and I will defend it until the VERY END!

You are a very sad little American that could care less about our existence as a country! Disgustingly SAD!


----------



## KenyanBornObama (Jul 29, 2015)

Syriusly said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



That's the forgery! And even if it WERE real, Obama is still not a natural born citizen EVEN if he was born here. TOO BAD!


----------



## Gracie (Jul 29, 2015)

KenyanBornObama said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > KenyanBornObama said:
> ...


Whatever. I know that nothing I can say will change anything but since you have the itch to do it yourself, by all means go for it.


----------



## KenyanBornObama (Jul 29, 2015)

Syriusly said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Steve_McGarrett said:
> ...



Why don't you just dispute the evidence OBOT and we'll see who's "dumber than shit."
Obama Eligibility GOOD LUCK, you'll need it!


----------



## KenyanBornObama (Jul 29, 2015)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> He presented that which was required to qualify for president so that is moot.
> However, whether he is truly a US citizen or who is his actual father is legitimately debatable.



He presented a FORGERY, that is NOT legal for you to qualify with! DOH


----------



## KenyanBornObama (Jul 29, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...



So then you think you can dispute my evidence proving Obama ineligible? If you think so, go for it. It's on my website here: Obama Eligibility
We'll see who's the IDIOT! LOLOL


----------



## KenyanBornObama (Jul 29, 2015)

Syriusly said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



LOLOL REAL SOURCES. Don't think so!

Here are the real sources, including SCOTUS Precedent, Congressional Records/Debates, Federal Law and the Founders' Writings!
Obama Eligibility Do some research and get educated!


----------



## KenyanBornObama (Jul 29, 2015)

Gracie said:


> KenyanBornObama said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



There's NOTHING you can say, because I have the evidence to prove you wrong! If I have the evidence to prove Obama is not a natural born citizen, why would I believe left wing propaganda?


----------



## KenyanBornObama (Jul 30, 2015)

Syriusly said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...



Hawaii can't amend the Constitution (Article 2, Section 1) without 3/4 of the states agreeing to it. So their re-definition of natural born citizen is notwithstanding, pursuant to Article VI of the Constitution aka the Supremacy Clause!


----------



## Faun (Jul 30, 2015)

FA_Q2 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...


Riiiight ... because we needed to see his grades to know he wasn't at the top of his class.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 30, 2015)

KenyanBornObama said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > KenyanBornObama said:
> ...


You have reading comprehension skills. Maybe that's why you haven't gotten anywhere.
Show me where I said I am right. Wrong about WHAT????


----------



## KenyanBornObama (Jul 30, 2015)

Fat Bastardo said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > does one exist ?? or does it just exist in the digital world...
> ...



John McCain is a natural born citizen, because he was born to citizen parents and had no divided allegiance. Obama, Cruz, Rubio & Jindal are not natural born citizens, because NONE were born to citizen parents!


----------



## KenyanBornObama (Jul 30, 2015)

Syriusly said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...



I don't spew profanities as I am immune to the Obot's Alinsky tactics. All I have to do is post the facts and I ALWAYS shut them up in the end as they KNOW my evidence proves my claims!

Let's see you dispute my evidence here:
Obama Eligibility

This should be good! LOLOL


----------



## KenyanBornObama (Jul 30, 2015)

FA_Q2 said:


> eagle7_31 said:
> 
> 
> > Ann Coulter LIES ALL THE TIME.....at  least according to the left wing. Besides _*Obama's mother is an American citizen in any event so  it does  not matter.*_
> ...



Do you have ANY evidence that proves your claims, that being born to 1 citizen makes you natural born? If not, then that is just your opinion and NOT FACT!


----------



## KenyanBornObama (Jul 30, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...



No, because birthers evidence of Supreme Court Precedent, Federal Law, Congressional Records/Debates and the Founders Writings TRUMPS the state of Hawaii!


----------



## Muhammed (Jul 30, 2015)

washamericom said:


> does one exist ?? or does it just exist in the digital world...
> 
> we as a country will eventually need to know..
> 
> Obama Jokes About Birth Certificate During Kenya Visit


It's totally irrelevant because being born in the USA is not the same thing as being a Natural Born Citizen of the United States. 

Like Chester Arthur, Barry Soetoro usurped the presidency and got away with it, so far.


----------



## KenyanBornObama (Jul 30, 2015)

Gracie said:


> KenyanBornObama said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



The evidence here: Obama Eligibility speaks for itself. The readers can view it and click the links and see who has the evidence to prove their claims!

You can keep your head in the sand, I don't care!


----------



## Faun (Jul 30, 2015)

KenyanBornObama said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > KenyanBornObama said:
> ...


I must have missed the section of the Constitution where it reads both parents must be citizens for their children to be natural born citizen?


----------



## KenyanBornObama (Jul 30, 2015)

edthecynic said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Barry's forged Selective Service card...
> ...



He's still ineligible, he's not natural born!


----------



## Gracie (Jul 30, 2015)

oy


----------



## KenyanBornObama (Jul 30, 2015)

Syriusly said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > FA_Q2 said:
> ...



Sorry, but you must have missed the case of...
Minor v. Happersett, 88 U.S. 162 (1874)
“The Constitution does not, in words, say who shall be natural-born citizens. Resort must be had elsewhere to ascertain that. At common-law, with the nomenclature of which the framers of the Constitution were familiar, it was never doubted that all children born in a country of parents who were its citizens became themselves, upon their birth, citizens also. These were natives, or natural-born citizens, as distinguished from aliens or foreigners. Some authorities go further and include as citizens children born within the jurisdiction without reference to the citizenship of their parents. As to this class there have been doubts, but never as to the first. For the purposes of this case it is not necessary to solve these doubts. It is sufficient for everything we have now to consider that all children born of citizen parents within the jurisdiction are themselves citizens.”

AND
Elk v. Wilkins 112 U.S. 94 (1884)
“The distinction between citizenship by birth and citizenship by naturalization is clearly marked in the provisions of the constitution, by which ‘no person, except a natural-born citizen, or a citizen of the United States at the time of the adoption of this constitution, shall be eligible to the office of president;’ and ‘the congress shall have power to establish an uniform rule of naturalization.’ Const. art. 2, 1; art. 1, 8. By the thirteenth amendment of the constitution slavery was prohibited. The main object of the opening sentence of the fourteenth amendment was to settle the question, upon which there had been a difference of opinion throughout the country and in this court, as to the citizenship of free negroes, Scott v. Sandford, 19 How. 393 and to put it beyond doubt that all persons, white or black, and whether formerly slaves or not, born or naturalized in the United States, and owing no allegiance to any alien power, should be citizens of the United States and of the state in which they reside. Slaughter-House Cases, 16 Wall. 36, 73; Strauder v. West Virginia 100 U.S. 303 , 306

This section contemplates two sources of citizenship, and two sources only: birth and naturalization. The persons declared to be citizens are ‘all persons born or naturalized in the United States, and subject to the jurisdiction thereof.’ The evident meaning of these last words is, not merely subject in some respect or degree to the jurisdiction of the United States, but completely subject to their political jurisdiction, and owing them direct and immediate allegiance.”

AND
The Venus, 12 U.S. 8 Cranch 253 (1814)
Chief Justice Marshall (partial concur partial dissent)
“The whole system of decisions applicable to this subject rests on the law of nations as its base. It is therefore of some importance to inquire how far the writers on that law consider the subjects of one power residing within the territory of another, as retaining their original character or partaking of the character of the nation in which they reside.
Vattel, who, though not very full to this point, is more explicit and more satisfactory on it than any other whose work has fallen into my hands, says:”
“The citizens are the members of the civil society; bound to this society by certain duties, and subject to its authority, they equally participate in its advantages. The natives or indigenes are those born in the country of parents who are citizens. Society not being able to subsist and to perpetuate itself but by the children of the citizens, those children naturally follow the condition of their fathers, and succeed to all their rights.”


----------



## KenyanBornObama (Jul 30, 2015)

Faun said:


> KenyanBornObama said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...



It's in the 14th Amendment and Article 1, Section 8, Clause 10


----------



## KenyanBornObama (Jul 30, 2015)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> "obama birth certificate: yes or no"
> 
> Yes, it's a ridiculous conspiracy theory, a prime example of tinfoil hatism.



Then dispute the evidence:
Obama Eligibility

GOOD LUCK! lol


----------



## KenyanBornObama (Jul 30, 2015)

nat4900 said:


> It would be very "liberating" for folks like the original poster to simply state: "I am a racist pig....and I want to openly admit that I just can't stomach a black guy in the WH...."



I am pushing for Ben Carson, so I have no problem with black men. ELIGIBLE black men that is!

Obama is not a antural born citizen, so it has nothing at all to do with him being black. Are you saying that JUST because he is black, we are supposed to overlook the qualifications? REALLY?


----------



## KenyanBornObama (Jul 30, 2015)

nat4900 said:


> Right wingers will have to swallow their bile for another 1.5 years.......Happy swallowing....



Happy aiding & abetting


----------



## KenyanBornObama (Jul 30, 2015)

Socialist said:


> People are still on this shit?



Can you dispute the evidence? Obama Eligibility


----------



## KenyanBornObama (Jul 30, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...


That''s because all others EXCEPT Chester Arthur were natural born citizens or citizens at the time of the adoption of the Constitution! There was no need if you knew their parents were citizens at the time of the birth!


----------



## Faun (Jul 30, 2015)

KenyanBornObama said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > turzovka said:
> ...


I've seen the evidence and it's not convincing. Meanwhile, you have to be crazy to think the media would sit on a story that explosive had it been true. They would make a fortune. And you ignore that conservative media like Fox News is just as quiet. Which is inconceivable if they had the ability to destroy Obama and the Democrat Party in one full swoop.

Sorry .... that dog don't hunt.


----------



## KenyanBornObama (Jul 30, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



NO ONE. Each party nominates the person and they are SUPPOSED to put up ELIGIBLE candidates, but Nancy Pelosi didn't. She removed the Constitutional Clause from Obama's certificate of nomination on the Hawaii form, but left it on all others! WHY DID SHE DO THAT?


----------



## westwall (Jul 30, 2015)

KenyanBornObama said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > KenyanBornObama said:
> ...







Congrats.  You've no doubt spent a lot of money, you've expended valuable court time and all you have o show for it is a video of the Supremes saying "no".  Just imagine the actual good you could have accomplished if you weren't tilting at windmills.


----------



## KenyanBornObama (Jul 30, 2015)

Faun said:


> KenyanBornObama said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



LOLOL, How can Supreme Court Precedent NOT BE CONVINCING?
How can the Congressional Records with proof of intent, NOT BE CONVINCING?
How can Proof of Federal Law, NOT BE CONVINCING?
How can the Founders Writings with their INTENT, NOT BE CONVINCING?

You are just a libtard that hates facts. The readers can see my evidence here Obama Eligibility and decide for themselves who has the evidence to prove their claims!


----------



## KenyanBornObama (Jul 30, 2015)

westwall said:


> KenyanBornObama said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



NOPE, I have the evidence to prove you wrong! And that is GOLD
Obama Eligibility

YOU LOSE!


----------



## KenyanBornObama (Jul 30, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> When any citizen born in Hawaii requests their birth certificate, they receive exactly what the President received. In fact, the document posted on the campaign website is what Hawaiians use to get a driver’s license from the state and the document recognized by the Federal Government and the courts for all legal purposes. That’s because it is the birth certificate. This is not and should not be an open question.
> President Obama s Long Form Birth Certificate The White House
> 
> We've posted the certification that is given by the state of Hawaii on the Internet for everybody to see.  People have provided affidavits that they, in fact, have seen this birth certificate.  And yet this thing just keeps on going.
> ...



Not if they were born in another country like Obama, then they get one like this, with the birthplace at the bottom:


----------



## westwall (Jul 30, 2015)

KenyanBornObama said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > KenyanBornObama said:
> ...








What, exactly do I lose?  Obama has been POTUS for 6 years.  You could drop a MOUNTAIN of evidence off and it will do you not the slightest bit of good.  He will serve out his term and hopefully we'll get a good replacement.


----------



## KenyanBornObama (Jul 30, 2015)

Faun said:


> Not for nothin', but ..... Donald Trump hasn't released his long form birth certificate!


Yes he did!
Take Two Donald Trump Releases Official Birth Certificate - ABC News


----------



## Faun (Jul 30, 2015)

KenyanBornObama said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> > eagle7_31 said:
> ...


The term has never been defined in U.S. law and with 2 presidents so far with only one parent being a citizen, the precedent is it is not necessary for both parents to be U.S. citizens.


----------



## KenyanBornObama (Jul 30, 2015)

westwall said:


> KenyanBornObama said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



And you think that corruption is GOOD? You think that ignoring the Constitution is GOOD? Maybe for your OWN party, but wait til it's the OTHER party and you have an ineligible President! 
You are a sad little American and are what is wrong with this country!


----------



## Faun (Jul 30, 2015)

KenyanBornObama said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


As even you point out, it is not settled law...

_ These were natives, or natural-born citizens, as distinguished from aliens or foreigners. Some authorities go further and include as citizens children born within the jurisdiction without reference to the citizenship of their parents. *As to this class there have been doubts,* but never as to the first. For the purposes of this case *it is not necessary to solve these doubts.*_​


----------



## KenyanBornObama (Jul 30, 2015)

Faun said:


> KenyanBornObama said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...



EVERY President EXCEPT for Chester Arthur, which the people KNEW was ineligible, but he was gone before they couldn't get the truth out. Not very easy in the 1880's when you don't have Twitter.

Natural born citizen is not defined in US law, because it is Natural Law. The intent of the definition of a citizen according to natural law was enacted into the 1873 Revised Statutes under Title XXV, Section 1992 of the 1873 and is now under Title 8, section 1401.


----------



## Faun (Jul 30, 2015)

KenyanBornObama said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Not for nothin', but ..... Donald Trump hasn't released his long form birth certificate!
> ...


Holyfuckingshit! 

No, he didn't. That's his short form birth certificate.






What's he hiding?


----------



## KenyanBornObama (Jul 30, 2015)

Faun said:


> KenyanBornObama said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...



"the precedent is it is not necessary for both parents to be U.S. citizens"
What Precedent would that be?


----------



## KenyanBornObama (Jul 30, 2015)

Faun said:


> KenyanBornObama said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



No, he later put out the long form after the media jumped on him about calling out Obama:
Here Is Donald Trump s REAL Birth Certificate - Business Insider


----------



## KenyanBornObama (Jul 30, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> nat4900 said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


Read the evidence and see who the real retard is:
Obama Eligibility


----------



## KenyanBornObama (Jul 30, 2015)

Syriusly said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...


CREATED? Don't think so. The evidence to prove it is all right here:
Obama Eligibility


----------



## KenyanBornObama (Jul 30, 2015)

Syriusly said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


These aren't lies:
Obama Eligibility


----------



## KenyanBornObama (Jul 30, 2015)

Syriusly said:


> turzovka said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...


LOADS of evidence here to prove you 100% wrong:
Obama Eligibility


----------



## Faun (Jul 30, 2015)

KenyanBornObama said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


No, not all others were natural born citizens. You really have no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## westwall (Jul 30, 2015)

KenyanBornObama said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > KenyanBornObama said:
> ...






No, I think corruption is horrible.  That's why instead of spending money on something that will never amount to anything, your efforts should be directed towards electing GOOD Congress people.  That way we can reign in the corruption and get this country back on track.


----------



## Faun (Jul 30, 2015)

KenyanBornObama said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > KenyanBornObama said:
> ...


There is no supreme court which ever defined the term. Again, you have no clue what you're talking about.


----------



## Faun (Jul 30, 2015)

KenyanBornObama said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > When any citizen born in Hawaii requests their birth certificate, they receive exactly what the President received. In fact, the document posted on the campaign website is what Hawaiians use to get a driver’s license from the state and the document recognized by the Federal Government and the courts for all legal purposes. That’s because it is the birth certificate. This is not and should not be an open question.
> ...


Too bad for your delusions, line 23 is blank on Obama's actual birth certificate.


----------



## Faun (Jul 30, 2015)

KenyanBornObama said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > KenyanBornObama said:
> ...


It was known when Arthur was running.


----------



## Faun (Jul 30, 2015)

KenyanBornObama said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > KenyanBornObama said:
> ...


That both parents must be U.S. citizens at the time of their childrens' birth.

Name the president whose parents had to submit their birth certificates before being eligible to run.......


----------



## edthecynic (Jul 30, 2015)

KenyanBornObama said:


> Here is the real Kenyan Birth Certificate:


Make you own Kenyan birth cert.
Kenyan Birth Certificate Generator - Make your own Invalidating legitimate presidencies since 2009


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Jul 30, 2015)

KenyanBornObama said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > He presented that which was required to qualify for president so that is moot.
> ...


It may have been a forgery. It may have been incomplete or whatever. The only thing that matters is that it was all that was required to run for president. Personally, I don't believe anyone knows for sure who his father is.


----------



## Faun (Jul 30, 2015)

edthecynic said:


> KenyanBornObama said:
> 
> 
> > Here is the real Kenyan Birth Certificate:
> ...


How hysterical is it that the loudest freaks who cry that Obama's birth cerificate is fake ...... are the ones themselves trying to pawn off fake birth certificates?


----------



## turzovka (Jul 30, 2015)

westwall said:


> KenyanBornObama said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



Yes, corruption is horrible.  And this phony birth certificate is just the tip of the iceberg for what surrounds our president.  It is horrible that the mainstream media ignores all this because they see more negative  coming out of exposing the truth than positives.  For one, it would crush their own party (the democrats) and their many agendas.

Why won’t this nation face it.  All these scandals are major.  They are criminal and corrupt.  And they are reluctantly reported on by the MSM and as quickly as possible buried.

This world is godless, selfish and corrupt.  Especially politics and big business and Hollywood.  Perfect example is the proof our president lied about being a natural born citizen.  It could have easily been exposed early on, but ‘ho-hum’ we do not want to know about this.  After all, he is black, articulate and democrat.


----------



## 007 (Jul 30, 2015)

Faun said:


> KenyanBornObama said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


I see you must love the people's house that us taxpayers pay for for the kenyan all lit up like faggot billboard... are you a homo?


----------



## 007 (Jul 30, 2015)

Faun said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > KenyanBornObama said:
> ...


It is fake... it's a pathetic forgery brewed up by some amateur in Adobe Illustrator. Is there something about it you think is original other than it being a digital creation, or are you just stupid?


----------



## washamericom (Jul 30, 2015)

Faun said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > KenyanBornObama said:
> ...


do you mean bill ayers ? Better Call Bill Warner Investigations Cheaters-Child Custody Sarasota - Panama City Fl 941-926-1926 BARACK OBAMA BILL AYERS AND BERNARDINE DOHRN THE EARLY YEARS IN NEW YORK CITY IN CHICAGO WITH THE SDS PRECURSOR TO THE OCCUPY WALL STREET MOVEMENT

don't forget the bomford affair..  Meet PJ Foggy birth certificate fraudster

_now why do you suppose they all would do that_. is bill ayers an obot now...?
 that's what i want to know..


----------



## washamericom (Jul 30, 2015)

aren


007 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > KenyanBornObama said:
> ...



aren't you ? i thought everyone here was...


----------



## washamericom (Jul 30, 2015)

Faun said:


> KenyanBornObama said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



Obama's_ actual birth certificate_, we'll use that term loosely.. 

i'm glad they finally agreed on which hospital.


----------



## Faun (Jul 30, 2015)

007 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > KenyanBornObama said:
> ...


No, but you sure sound like one.


----------



## Faun (Jul 30, 2015)

007 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...


Of course the image above is fake. You were even given a link to the webpage where you can generate your own fake birth certificate.


----------



## Faun (Jul 30, 2015)

washamericom said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > KenyanBornObama said:
> ...


There was never any disagreement. He has a half sister who didn't know what hospital he was born in and named the wrong one when asked. No big deal really except to birthers who cling to anything they can. I can't even tell you the name of the hospital my siblings, or my parents, were born in.


----------



## g5000 (Jul 30, 2015)

KenyanBornObama said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > turzovka said:
> ...


Christ, I debunked that bullshit years ago.


----------



## washamericom (Jul 30, 2015)

there is a lot of disagreement... maybe cause snopes and the obama campaign site got them mixed up.

then there is that letter, and dr. corsi getting pitched...

i'd like to see a copy of the newspaper with the announcements.

baskin robbins... a picture of neil walking with grandpa and little b.

and who wouldn't want to have a peek into that vault.   don't know if geraldo is available for that... wouldn't be any more controversy though.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 30, 2015)

there you go again,somehow a foreigner running our country is far more important to you than our government institutions murdering 3000 of its own citizens.


----------



## FA_Q2 (Jul 30, 2015)

9/11 inside job said:


> there you go again,somehow a foreigner running our country is far more important to you than our government institutions murdering 3000 of its own citizens.


Oh look - a left wing moon bat conspiracy theorist arguing with a right wing moon bat conspiracy theorist.  How very ironic.


----------



## Syriusly (Jul 30, 2015)

Clementine said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...



Another example of how Birthers rely upon lies, speculation and innuendo. 

Instead of facts.


----------



## Syriusly (Jul 30, 2015)

turzovka said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > turzovka said:
> ...



LOL....World Nut Daily? Where they promote miracle cures and gold sales? WND is a blog pretending to be a news organization. It is entirely opinion based and has no credibility with any rational person.


----------



## Syriusly (Jul 30, 2015)

KenyanBornObama said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > KenyanBornObama said:
> ...



And Wong Kim Ark settled that question- you do realize that Wong Kim Ark supercedes Slaughterhouse- right?

As the Court recognized in Wong Kim Ark- reference to the statement from Slaughterhouse:
United States v. Wong Kim Ark US Law LII Legal Information Institute

_Mr. Justice Miller, indeed, while discussing the causes which led to the adoption of the Fourteenth Amendment, made this remark:

_
*The phrase, "subject to its jurisdiction" was intended to exclude from its operation children of ministers, consuls, and citizens or subjects of foreign States born within the United States.*
_

16 Wall. 73. 

This was wholly aside from the question in judgment and from the course of reasoning bearing upon that question. It was unsupported by any argument, or by any reference to authorities, and that it was not formulated with the same care and exactness as if the case before the court had called for an exact definition of the phrase is apparent from its classing foreign ministers and consuls together -- whereas it was then well settled law, as has since been recognized in a judgment of this court in which Mr. Justice Miller concurred, that consuls, as such, and unless expressly invested with a diplomatic character in addition to their ordinary powers, are not considered as entrusted with authority to represent their sovereign in his intercourse  *[p679]*  with foreign States or to vindicate his prerogatives, or entitled by the law of nations to the privileges and immunities of ambassadors or public ministers, *but are subject to the jurisdiction, civil and criminal, of the courts of the country in which they reside. *1 Kent Com. 44; Story Conflict of Laws § 48; Wheaton International Law (8th ed.) § 249; The Anne (1818), 3 Wheat. 435, 445, 446; Gittings v. Crawford (1838), Taney 1, 10; In re Baiz (1890), 135 U.S. 403, 424._

_*That neither Mr. Justice Miller nor any of the justices who took part in the decision of The Slaughterhouse Cases understood the court to be committed to the view that all children born in the United States of citizens or subjects of foreign States were excluded from the operation of the first sentence of the Fourteenth Amendment is manifest from a unanimous judgment of the Court, delivered but two years later,* while all those judges but Chief Justice Chase were still on the bench, in which 

Chief Justice Waite said: "Allegiance and protection are, in this connection" (that is, in relation to citizenship),
reciprocal obligations. 
The one is a compensation for the other: allegiance for protection, and protection for allegiance. . . . At common law, with the nomenclature of which the framers of the Constitution were familiar, it was never doubted that all children, born in a country of  *[p680]*  parents who were its citizens, became themselves, upon their birth, citizens also. These were natives, or natural-born citizens, as distinguished from aliens or foreigners. Some authorities go further, and include as citizens children born within the jurisdiction, without reference to the citizenship of their parents. As to this class, there have been doubts, but never as to the first. For the purposes of this case, it is not necessary to solve these doubts. It is sufficient for everything we have now to consider that all children born of citizen parents within the jurisdiction are themselves citizens._

And then the court in Wong Kim Ark said that a person born in the United States  of parents with foreign citizenship is born a United States citizen

_The fact, therefore, that acts of Congress or treaties have not permitted Chinese persons born out of this country to become citizens by naturalization, cannot exclude Chinese persons born in this country from the operation of the broad and clear words of the Constitution, "All persons born in the United States, and subject to the jurisdiction thereof, are citizens of the United States."


VII. Upon the facts agreed in this case, the American citizenship which Wong Kim Ark acquired by birth within the United States has not been lost or taken away by anything happening since his birth. No doubt he might himself, after coming of age, renounce this citizenship and become a citizen of the country of his parents, or of any other country; for, by our law, as solemnly declared by Congress, "the right of expatriation is a natural and inherent right of all people," and


any declaration, instruction, opinion, order or direction of any officer of the United States which denies, restricts, impairs or questions the right of expatriation, is declared inconsistent with the fundamental principles of the Republic.


Rev.Stat. § 1999, reenacting act of July 7, 1868, c. 249, § 1; 15 Stat. 223, 224. Whether any act of himself or of his parents during his minority could have the same effect is at least doubtful. But it would be out of place to pursue that inquiry, inasmuch as it is expressly agreed that his residence has always been in the United States, and not elsewhere; that each of his temporary visits to China, the one for some months when he was about seventeen years old, and the other for something like a year about the time of his coming of age, was made with the intention of returning, and was followed by his actual return, to the United States, and


that said Wong Kim Ark has not, either by himself or his parents acting  *[p705]*  for him, ever renounced his allegiance to the United States, and that he has never done or committed any act or thing to exclude him therefrom.


The evident intention, and the necessary effect, of the submission of this case to the decision of the court upon the facts agreed by the parties were to present for determination the single question stated at the beginning of this opinion, namely, *whether a child born in the United States, of parent of Chinese descent, who, at the time of his birth, are subjects of the Emperor of China, but have a permanent domicil and residence in the United States, and are there carrying on business, and are not employed in any diplomatic or official capacity under the Emperor of China, becomes at the time of his birth a citizen of the United States. For the reasons above stated, this court is of opinion that the question must be answered in the affirmative.*_

Every subsequent decision has cited Wong Kim Ark.

_


_


----------



## Syriusly (Jul 30, 2015)

KenyanBornObama said:


> turzovka said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Oh but its all right here:

Obama Conspiracy Theories - Fishing for gold coins in a bucket of mud since 2008

The internet site that is kryptonite to Birthers.


----------



## Syriusly (Jul 30, 2015)

KenyanBornObama said:


> Not to mention all the Articles that called Obama Kenyan-born...could they ALL be wrong, I DOUBT IT!
> 
> ORIGINAL WEBPAGE


----------



## Syriusly (Jul 30, 2015)

KenyanBornObama said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > turzovka said:
> ...



No one can prove to you that Obama was born in Hawaii- but you are a Birther- therefore an idiot- and won't believe anything that is not fed to you by WND or convicted con men. 

But for rational persons- we rely upon facts- from reliable sources
Vital Records

_*Frequently Asked Questions about Vital Records of President Barack Hussein Obama II*_
_On April 27, 2011 President Barack Obama posted a certified copy of his original Certificate of Live Birth_

_

_

The index data regarding President Obama is:

Birth Index
Obama II, Barack Hussein
Male





I rely upon the actual people in charge of maintaining official records- you rely upon convicted con men- such as this gem you refer to in your post:


----------



## Syriusly (Jul 30, 2015)

KenyanBornObama said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > turzovka said:
> ...



Lucas Smith- the noted convicted con-man? The one who has never actually shown the supposed original to anyone- and has never actually shown he went to Kenya?


----------



## Syriusly (Jul 30, 2015)

KenyanBornObama said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



Not a forgery- and Too Bad- no one cares about your nutty theories. 

Not the voters.
Not the Electoral College
Not Congress
Not Chief Justice Roberts
Not any judge who has looked at the issue.

7 years of Presidency - and one 1 year to go- Birthers still stomping their feet and threatening to hold their breath.


----------



## Syriusly (Jul 30, 2015)

KenyanBornObama said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > KenyanBornObama said:
> ...



By definition we don't have an illegal President- he was legally elected by the Electoral College and confirmed by the U.S. Congress- twice.

No one who matters believes your nutty theories.


----------



## Syriusly (Jul 30, 2015)

KenyanBornObama said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > KenyanBornObama said:
> ...



Because they all think you are a nut- and they are all laughing at you like the Supreme Court did. 

They do nothing because no one agrees with your nutty theories or your nutty cause. 

You think you know more than the voters, and Congress and the Supreme Court- and that is pretty much guaranteed to be delusional.


----------



## Faun (Jul 30, 2015)

KenyanBornObama said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > turzovka said:
> ...


How cute. Folks who have never physically examined his birth certificate, call it a forgery.


----------



## turzovka (Jul 30, 2015)

Faun said:


> There was never any disagreement. He has a half sister who didn't know what hospital he was born in and named the wrong one when asked. No big deal really... I can't even tell you the name of the hospital my siblings, or my parents, were born in.



No, but if you were given a multiple choice question with two possible answers I bet you would get it right every time.

Not only was his half sister confused, he's also got a grandmother and cousin in Kenya who could have sworn they were present when he was born,     --bad memories in that family


----------



## HenryBHough (Jul 30, 2015)

IF O'Bumbles is ever definitely proven to have been ineligible let us hope it happens between mid-November, 2015 and early-January, 2016 minimizing Joe Biden's shot at being president for more than a few days.

America's existence may depend on it!


----------



## Hawkeye2j (Jul 30, 2015)

turzovka said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > There was never any disagreement. He has a half sister who didn't know what hospital he was born in and named the wrong one when asked. No big deal really... I can't even tell you the name of the hospital my siblings, or my parents, were born in.
> ...


For this elaborate conspiracy to take place like you believe then back in 1961 they would have had to fake a newspaper birth announcement.  Did they know when he was born he was going to run for President?  Birthers are idiots.


----------



## KenyanBornObama (Jul 30, 2015)

Syriusly said:


> KenyanBornObama said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




What you don't seem to get is that EVEN IF he WAS born in Hawaii, he's still not eligible. To be a natural born citizen, BOTH parents must be citizens and Obama's father was never a citizen.

SO, I will GIVE you the Hawaiian Birth and the birth certificate, but how you gonna get past that Natural Born Citizen issue, YOU CAN'T!


----------



## KenyanBornObama (Jul 30, 2015)

Syriusly said:


> KenyanBornObama said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...



LOLOL they are not THEORIES, when you have the evidence to prove your claims DOH. \Perhaps you THINK that if all you and your loser friends gang up on me that it will make my evidence not legit, but that's not gonna happen because NONE of you can't dispute the evidence!

So take your Alinsky tactics and STICK EM!


----------



## KenyanBornObama (Jul 30, 2015)

Syriusly said:


> KenyanBornObama said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Nope, he was not legally elected, because he was never eligible to be on the ballot, IN ANY STATE! TOO BAD!


----------



## KenyanBornObama (Jul 30, 2015)

Syriusly said:


> KenyanBornObama said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



I could really give a sh!t what anyone thinks of me. Regardless of what you think of me, my evidence still proves you wrong, doesn't it! I see you all got your panties in a bunch and are trying everything possible to make people think that I am crazy, but they only need to look at me evidence here: Obama Eligibility to see that the evidence 100% backs up my claims beyond ANY DOUBT!


----------



## westwall (Jul 30, 2015)

KenyanBornObama said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > KenyanBornObama said:
> ...







And yet he's POTUS.  Face it dude, no matter how loud you scream, no one is going to care.


----------



## Faun (Jul 30, 2015)

turzovka said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > There was never any disagreement. He has a half sister who didn't know what hospital he was born in and named the wrong one when asked. No big deal really... I can't even tell you the name of the hospital my siblings, or my parents, were born in.
> ...


Huh? When was his half sister given multiple choices?


----------



## KenyanBornObama (Jul 30, 2015)

Syriusly said:


> KenyanBornObama said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



I don't think I know more than anyone, I just know that the evidence I have, proves that I know exactly what I am talking about. You can ignore the evidence all you want, but that doesn't make it disappear. It's STILL there and it proves you WRONG! Not my problem, that's your problem!


----------



## KenyanBornObama (Jul 30, 2015)

westwall said:


> KenyanBornObama said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...


I'm not a dude and no he's not POTUS, he's USURPER. Only a qualified candidate can be POTUS and Obama is not qualified!


----------



## KenyanBornObama (Jul 30, 2015)

Faun said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


The hospital is irrelevant, because even if it were proven that he was born here, he's still and never was a natural born citizen as his father was never a citizen!


----------



## KenyanBornObama (Jul 30, 2015)

g5000 said:


> KenyanBornObama said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...


How do you debunk Supreme Court Precedent? How do you debunk the intent of the 14th Amendment citizenship clause, when we have the authors intent ON RECORD? How do you debunk Federal Law, when we have a copy of the statutes? Not too bright are you? Most libtards aren't!


----------



## KenyanBornObama (Jul 30, 2015)

washamericom said:


> there is a lot of disagreement... maybe cause snopes and the obama campaign site got them mixed up.
> 
> then there is that letter, and dr. corsi getting pitched...
> 
> ...


There is no more controversy. It's already been proven that Obama is not a natural born citizen.


----------



## KenyanBornObama (Jul 30, 2015)

9/11 inside job said:


> there you go again,somehow a foreigner running our country is far more important to you than our government institutions murdering 3000 of its own citizens.


A foreigner running our country means we NO LONGER HAVE A COUNTRY, WAKE UP!


----------



## KenyanBornObama (Jul 30, 2015)

FA_Q2 said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > there you go again,somehow a foreigner running our country is far more important to you than our government institutions murdering 3000 of its own citizens.
> ...


I'm sure you aren't talking about me, didn't think so!


----------



## westwall (Jul 30, 2015)

KenyanBornObama said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > KenyanBornObama said:
> ...







That's funny, he keeps ordering drone strikes.  Wonder why no one is listening to you?


----------



## westwall (Jul 30, 2015)

KenyanBornObama said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > there you go again,somehow a foreigner running our country is far more important to you than our government institutions murdering 3000 of its own citizens.
> ...






Then by all means start the revolution.  You should last all of a minute.........well, maybe a 30 seconds.


----------



## KenyanBornObama (Jul 30, 2015)

Syriusly said:


> Clementine said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...


How are these not facts?

The earliest mention of “natural _born_ Citizen”, by two of the most instrumental Founders, is in the Constitutional Drafts. The original draft contained different qualifications for the President (shown below) than the final copy that we know today. This change came about after correspondence between General George Washington and John Jay (President of the Continental Congress, who later became the first Chief Justice of the United States Supreme Court), in which they were worried about foreign influence being admitted into the administration and national government. These letters and events are dated and read as follows:

June 18th, 1787 – The “Original” Draft of the Constitution suggests in Article IX, Section 1 that: “No person shall be eligible to the office of President of the United States unless he be now a Citizen of one of the States, or hereafter be born a Citizen of the United States.” (Works of Alexander Hamilton: Miscellanies, 1774-1789, page 407).





July 25, 1787 (5 weeks later) – John Jay writes a letter to General Washington saying: “Permit me to hint, whether it would be wise and seasonable to provide a strong check to the admission of Foreigners into the administration of our national Government; and to declare expressly that the Commander in Chief of the American army shall not be given to nor devolve on, any but a natural born Citizen.” [the word born is underlined in Jay’s letter which signifies the importance of allegiance from birth.] (Records of the Federal Convention of 1787 [Farrand’s Records, Volume 3] LXVIII, page 61. John Jay to George Washington)





September 2nd, 1787 (5 weeks later) George Washington pens a letter to John Jay. The last line reads: “I thank you for the hints contained in your letter”. (Records of the Federal Convention of 1787 [Farrand’s Records, Volume 3] page 76.)





September 4th, 1787 (6 weeks after Jay’s letter and just 2 days after Washington wrote back to Jay) – The “Natural Born Citizen” requirement is now found in their drafts. The proposal passed unanimously without debate. (Madison’s notes of the Convention – September 4th, 1787)





A Natural Born Citizen is a “citizen by nature” or a citizen “according to Natural Law”, hence the word “natural” and that is where the Founders/Framers got their definition, which I establish below. Natural Law defines a natural born citizen as someone who is born in a country of citizen parents and is described in Book I, Section 212, of Vattel’s Law of Nations. The full definition is below:

Vattel’s Law of Nations §212. Citizens and natives:
“The citizens are the members of the civil society; bound to this society by certain duties, and subject to its authority, they equally participate in its advantages. The natives, or natural-born citizens, are those born in the country, of parents who are citizens. As the society cannot exist and perpetuate itself otherwise than by the children of the citizens, those children naturally follow the condition of their fathers, and succeed to all their rights. The society is supposed to desire this, in consequence of what it owes to its own preservation; and it is presumed, as matter of course, that each citizen, on entering into society, reserves to his children the right of becoming members of it. The country of the fathers is therefore that of the children; and these become true citizens merely by their tacit consent. We shall soon see whether, on their coming to the years of discretion, they may renounce their right, and what they owe to the society in which they were born. I say, that, in order to be of the country, it is necessary that a person be born of a father who is a citizen; for, if he is born there of a foreigner, it will be only the place of his birth, and not his country.”

There is indisputable evidence that Vattel’s treatise, _THE_ _LAW OF NATIONS_ OR PRINCIPLES OF THE LAW OF NATURE APPLIED TO THE CONDUCT AND AFFAIRS OF NATIONS AND SOVEREIGNS, was used in writing our founding documents (Constitution & The Declaration of Independence). The initial piece of evidence that confirms America adopted Natural Law, also known as the “Laws of Nature”, is the first line of The Declaration of Independence where it states:

“When in the Course of human events, it becomes necessary for one people to dissolve the political bands which have connected them with another, and to assume among the powers of the earth, the separate and equal station to which the Laws of Nature and of Nature’s God entitle them, a decent respect to the opinions of mankind requires that they should declare the causes which impel them to the separation.”.

Secondly, we have the 1775 letter from Benjamin Franklin himself (below), thanking Charles Dumas for the 3 copies of Vattel that he had recently sent to America. Ben Franklin’s Actual letter from the Congressional Records. The letter below proves beyond doubt that the Founders consulted Vattel’s Law of Nations, while writing the Declaration of Independence and the Constitution.





We also have Congressional records from March 10, 1794 confirming that Congress again ordered more copies of Vattel’s Law of Nations. This order states:







Furthermore, the 28th Congress (which met from 1843 to 1845), recorded in the Index of the Appendix of the Congressional Debates, that we are to look to “Vattel” for the definition of “natural Allegiance”, as shown below:







The next instance of “natural born citizen” is in 1862 and is also from the Congressional Record. This definition of natural born citizen confirms Vattel’s definition and is given by Representative John Bingham, who would later author the 14th Amendment. Bingham’s recorded definition reads as:

“All from other lands, who by the terms of [congressional] laws and a compliance with their provisions become naturalized, are adopted citizens of the United States; all other persons born within the Republic, of parents owing allegiance to no other sovereignty, are natural born citizens. Gentleman can find no exception to this statement touching natural-born citizens except what is said in the Constitution relating to Indians.” (Congressional Globe, House of Representatives 37th Congress, 2nd Session, pg 1639)






Section 1 of the Civil Rights Act of 1866 clearly defines “who are citizens” and it validates Vattel’s definition. The “citizenship clause” shown below, was not in the original bill and was added in as an amendment to help in its passage and it states:

”all persons born in the United States and not subject to any foreign power, excluding Indians not taxed, are hereby declared to be citizens of the United States”.





When the Civil Rights Act went over to the House, Rep. John Bingham of Ohio, Father of the future 14th amendment, is on record (shown below) in the House and confirms the understanding and construction the framers used in regards to birthright and jurisdiction, while speaking on civil rights of citizens in the House on March 9, 1866 and addressing Trumbull’s citizenship clause amendment to the Civil Rights bill:

“I find no fault with the introductory clause [S 61 Bill], which is simply declaratory of what is written in the Constitution, that every human being born within the jurisdiction of the United States of parents not owing allegiance to any foreign sovereignty is, in the language of your Constitution itself, a natural born citizen” (1866 Congressional Globe, House of Representatives, 39th Congress, 1st Session, pg 1291)





After the Civil Rights Act of 1866 had been enacted into law over President Andrew Johnson’s veto, some members of Congress voted for the 14th amendment in order to eliminate doubts about the constitutionality of the Civil Rights Act of 1866, or to ensure that no subsequent Congress could later repeal or alter the main provisions of that Act. Thus, the Citizenship Clause in the 14th Amendment parallels citizenship language in the Civil Rights Act of 1866, and likewise the Equal Protection Clause parallels non discrimination language in the 1866 Act.

Some people think that the 14th Amendment changed the Civil Rights Act definition of a citizen, however the author of the citizenship clause to the 14th Amendment, Jacob Howard clearly states in the 14th Amendment Debates that the citizenship clause addition to the 14th Amendment was only “declaratory of existing law” (Civil Rights Act) and is on record stating:

“This amendment which I have offered is simply declaratory of what I regard as the law of the land already, that every person born within the limits of the United States, and subject to the jurisdiction thereof, is by virtue of natural law and national law a citizen of the United States.” (Congressional Globe, Senate, 39th Congress, 1st Session, pg 2890)

During the 14th Amendment debates, several Senators questioned as to the meaning of the phrase “subject to the jurisdiction thereof” and Lyman Trumbull, author of the Civil Rights Act and the one who inserted the citizenship clause into the 14th amendment along with it’s author Jacob Howard, states on the record:
“The provision is, that ‘all persons born in the United States, and subject to the jurisdiction thereof, are citizens. ‘ That means ‘subject to the complete jurisdiction thereof. ‘What do we mean by ‘complete jurisdiction thereof?’ Not owing allegiance to anybody else. That is what it means.” (Congressional Globe, Senate, 39th Congress, 1st Session, pg 2893). 






Trumbull’s words prove without any doubt, that “subject to the jurisdiction thereof” means the exact same thing as “not owing allegiance to any foreign power” and that the 14th Amendment changed nothing regarding the definition of a citizen. Moreover, 5 years after the enactment of the 14th Amendment, the Civil Rights Act definition of citizen is enacted into the 1873 Revised Statutes, confirming again that the 14th Amendment made no such change! Sec. 1992 of the United States Revised statutes of 1873.





The Annotated Statutes of Wisconsin (1889) enacted a full 20+ years after the 14th amendment clearly agrees, as it states “Who are Citizens” and uses the same exact phrase from the 1992 statute of the 1873 Revised Statutes listed above, which cites the Civil Rights Act as its source for the definition.





The West Virginia Supreme Court tells us to “Look to Vattel on Citizenship” (pg 191) as shown below:




The cite by Vattel from the screenshot above lists “page 101, section 212 of his “Law of Nations, Or, Principles of the Law of Nature, Applied to the Conduct and Affairs of Nations and Sovereigns”, which is the same text that I referred to above from Vattel and precisely reflects the Civil Rights Act & Rep. Bingham’s definition.

SUPREME COURT PRECEDENT RELATING TO NATURAL BORN CITIZEN AND NATURAL LAW.

Minor v. Happersett, 88 U.S. 162 (1874)
“The Constitution does not, in words, say who shall be natural-born citizens. Resort must be had elsewhere to ascertain that. At common-law, with the nomenclature of which the framers of the Constitution were familiar, it was never doubted that all children born in a country of parents who were its citizens became themselves, upon their birth, citizens also. These were natives, or natural-born citizens, as distinguished from aliens or foreigners. Some authorities go further and include as citizens children born within the jurisdiction without reference to the citizenship of their parents. As to this class there have been doubts, but never as to the first. For the purposes of this case it is not necessary to solve these doubts. It is sufficient for everything we have now to consider that all children born of citizen parents within the jurisdiction are themselves citizens.”

Elk v. Wilkins 112 U.S. 94 (1884)
“The distinction between citizenship by birth and citizenship by naturalization is clearly marked in the provisions of the constitution, by which ‘no person, except a natural-born citizen, or a citizen of the United States at the time of the adoption of this constitution, shall be eligible to the office of president;’ and ‘the congress shall have power to establish an uniform rule of naturalization.’ Const. art. 2, 1; art. 1, 8. By the thirteenth amendment of the constitution slavery was prohibited. The main object of the opening sentence of the fourteenth amendment was to settle the question, upon which there had been a difference of opinion throughout the country and in this court, as to the citizenship of free negroes, Scott v. Sandford, 19 How. 393 and to put it beyond doubt that all persons, white or black, and whether formerly slaves or not, born or naturalized in the United States, and owing no allegiance to any alien power, should be citizens of the United States and of the state in which they reside. Slaughter-House Cases, 16 Wall. 36, 73; Strauder v. West Virginia 100 U.S. 303 , 306

This section contemplates two sources of citizenship, and two sources only: birth and naturalization. The persons declared to be citizens are ‘all persons born or naturalized in the United States, and subject to the jurisdiction thereof.’ The evident meaning of these last words is, not merely subject in some respect or degree to the jurisdiction of the United States, but completely subject to their political jurisdiction, and owing them direct and immediate allegiance.”

The Venus, 12 U.S. 8 Cranch 253 (1814)
Chief Justice Marshall (partial concur partial dissent)
“The whole system of decisions applicable to this subject rests on the law of nations as its base. It is therefore of some importance to inquire how far the writers on that law consider the subjects of one power residing within the territory of another, as retaining their original character or partaking of the character of the nation in which they reside.
Vattel, who, though not very full to this point, is more explicit and more satisfactory on it than any other whose work has fallen into my hands, says:”
“The citizens are the members of the civil society; bound to this society by certain duties, and subject to its authority, they equally participate in its advantages. The natives or indigenes are those born in the country of parents who are citizens. Society not being able to subsist and to perpetuate itself but by the children of the citizens, those children naturally follow the condition of their fathers, and succeed to all their rights.”

As you can see, the judge is citing Vattel, author of THE LAW OF NATIONS, OR PRINCIPLES OF THE LAW OF NATURE for his definition of natural born citizen, which is exactly where our Founder’s got their definition.

 SUPREME COURT PRECEDENT CONFIRMING THAT NATURAL LAW AKA THE “LAW OF NATIONS” IS THE LAW OF THE LAND.

The Nereide – 13 U.S. 388 (1815)
“It is not for us to depart from the beaten track prescribed for us, and to tread the devious and intricate path of politics. Even in the case of salvage, a case peculiarly within the discretion of courts because no fixed rule is prescribed by the law of nations, Congress has not left it to this department to say whether the rule of foreign nations shall be applied to them, but has by law applied that rule. If it be the will of the government to apply to Spain any rule respecting captures which Spain is supposed to apply to us, the government will manifest that will by passing an act for the purpose. Till such an act be passed, the Court is bound by the law of nations which is a part of the law of the land.”

Banco Nacional de Cuba v. Sabbatino 376 U.S. 398 (1964)
As early as 1793, Chief Justice Jay stated in Chisholm v. Georgia that, “Prior . . . to that period [the date of the Constitution], the United States had, by taking a place among the nations of the earth, become amenable to the law of nations.” 2 U. S. 2 Dall. 419 at 2 U. S. 474. And, in 1796, Justice Wilson stated in Ware v. Hylton:
“When the United States declared their independence, they were bound to receive the law of nations, in its modern state of purity and refinement.” 3 U. S. 3 Dall. 199 at 3 U. S. 281.
Chief Justice Marshall was even more explicit in The Nereide when he said:
“If it be the will of the Government to apply to Spain any rule respecting captures which Spain is supposed to apply to us, the Government will manifest that will by passing an act for the purpose. Till such an act be passed, the Court is bound by the law of nations, which is a part of the law of the land.” 13 U. S. 9 Cranch 388 at 13 U. S. 423.
As to the effect such an Act of Congress would have on international law, the Court has ruled that an Act of Congress ought never to be construed to violate the law of nations if any other possible construction remains. MacLeod v. US, 229 U. S. 416, 229 U. S. 434 (1913)


----------



## Faun (Jul 30, 2015)

KenyanBornObama said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > KenyanBornObama said:
> ...


Nonsense. You already quoted a Supreme Court case which stated it's unsettled. And of course, we've already had at least two people like that become president.


----------



## KenyanBornObama (Jul 30, 2015)

Syriusly said:


> KenyanBornObama said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...


Wong Kim Ark doesn't deal with natural born citizenship, but only citizenship and the case of Ankeny v. Governor proves that! Moreover, Justice Gray relied on the 14th Amendment for his citizenship. Natural born citizens are not citizens by ANY law except the Laws of Nature. WOW, do some research, would ya!


----------



## Faun (Jul 30, 2015)

KenyanBornObama said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > KenyanBornObama said:
> ...


Actually, Obama's 78 months into a 96 month presidency.  The one who's stuck (on stupid) -- is you.


----------



## KenyanBornObama (Jul 30, 2015)

Syriusly said:


> KenyanBornObama said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...


Your problem is that you have no clue what "subject to the jurisdiction thereof" means, that's why you don't understand anything!


----------



## KenyanBornObama (Jul 30, 2015)

Syriusly said:


> KenyanBornObama said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...


LOLOLOL, you posted the following paragraph and had NOT IDEA that you posted the definition of a natural born citizen.

"_Chief Justice Waite said: "Allegiance and protection are, in this connection" (that is, in relation to citizenship),
reciprocal obligations. The one is a compensation for the other: allegiance for protection, and protection for allegiance. . . . At common law, with the nomenclature of which the framers of the Constitution were familiar,* it was never doubted that all children, born in a country of parents who were its citizens, became themselves, upon their birth, citizens also. These were natives, or natural-born citizens*, as distinguished from aliens or foreigners. Some authorities go further, and include as citizens children born within the jurisdiction, without reference to the citizenship of their parents. As to this class, there have been doubts, but never as to the first. For the purposes of this case, it is not necessary to solve these doubts. *It is sufficient for everything we have now to consider that all children born of citizen parents within the jurisdiction are themselves citizens."*_
_*
WOW, you really are an idiot, aren't you?*_


----------



## KenyanBornObama (Jul 30, 2015)

Syriusly said:


> KenyanBornObama said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...


A US citizen is not a natural born citizen, that is your problem. The ONLY "citizens" that are eligible are ones that were alive at the adoption of the Constitution as Article 2, Section, Clause 5 states:

“No Person except a natural born Citizen, or a Citizen of the United States, at the time of the Adoption of this Constitution, shall be eligible to the Office of President;”

Are you trying to tell me that Obama was alive when they signed the Constitution?


----------



## Faun (Jul 30, 2015)

KenyanBornObama said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Clementine said:
> ...


John Jay sought to constrain the presidency to natural born citizens, *as opposed to "foreigners."* Obama is not a foreigner and therefore eligible.


----------



## Faun (Jul 30, 2015)

KenyanBornObama said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > KenyanBornObama said:
> ...


The decision still included the reality that the term has never been defined in U.S. law.


----------



## KenyanBornObama (Jul 30, 2015)

Syriusly said:


> KenyanBornObama said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...


On top of that, if you read Article 6 of The Burlingame-Seward Treaty of 1868 (below), you will see that the Chinese were not even allowed to become citizens. The case of Wong Kim Ark is a complete sham and 100% flawed. I CAN PROVE IT TO YOU! Not to mention that Justice Gray was appointed by the Original Usurper, Chester Arthur. Had Gray followed the law on citizenship and dozens of precedent cases, Kim Ark Wong would not have been a citizen. But if he did that, he would have proven that Chester was not a citizen and his appointment would have been null & void!

There are MANY flaws with WKA, this is only one.

Burlingame-Seward Treaty of 1868 (went into effect 5 years before Wong was born and was reversed in 1882 by the Chines Exclusion Act)
ARTICLE VI
Citizens of the Untied States visiting or residing in China shall enjoy the same privileges, immunities or exemptions in respect to travel or residence as may there be enjoyed by the citizens or subjects of the most favored nation, and, reciprocally, Chinese subjects visiting or residing in the United States shall enjoy the same privileges, immunities and exemptions in respect to travel or residence as may there be enjoyed by the citizens or subjects of the the most favored nation. *But nothing herein contained shall be held to confer naturalization upon citizens of the United States in China, nor upon the subjects of China in the United States. 

*


----------



## KenyanBornObama (Jul 30, 2015)

Faun said:


> KenyanBornObama said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...


The term was never and will never be defined in US law, because it is Natural Law and natural law is immutable! What is so hard to understand about that?

Do some research on natural law!


----------



## Faun (Jul 30, 2015)

KenyanBornObama said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > KenyanBornObama said:
> ...


No, you are. There never was a doubt a citizen born with 2 parents being citizens are natural born. As to those born with one parent, some have doubts, others don't. And the doubt was never answered.

It remains unanswered.

And Obama remains president.


----------



## KenyanBornObama (Jul 30, 2015)

Faun said:


> KenyanBornObama said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...





Faun said:


> KenyanBornObama said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...


Yes, Obama was born a British Subject and was not eligible to be a citizen at birth. His father was not a citizen and had no power to confer US citizenship to Obama. Obama could have been naturalized, but he never was. So he is either still a British Subject or he's an Indonesian citizen as his school papers confirmed!


----------



## KenyanBornObama (Jul 30, 2015)

Faun said:


> KenyanBornObama said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...


It's so funny how you all TRY to take it out of context, but I catch you every time!

It says EXACTLY

*it was never doubted that all children born in a country of parents who were its citizens became themselves, upon their birth, citizens also. These were natives, or natural-born citizens,* as distinguished from aliens or foreigners. *Some authorities go further and include as citizens* children born within the jurisdiction without reference to the citizenship of their parents. As to this class there have been doubts, *but never as to the first.* For the purposes of this case it is not necessary to solve these doubts. It is sufficient for everything we have now to consider that all children born of citizen parents within the jurisdiction are themselves citizens.”

When it defines natural born citizen, it clealy says that they are born to CITIZEN PARENTS and says they have NO DOUBTS about this...therefore that means that we have the definition for natural born citizen AND OBAMA DID NOT HAVE 2 CITIZEN PARENTS so it's impossible for him to be natural born...

It then says some authorities go further and include as *CITIZENS, not natural born citizen, but just citizens,* when you pull words out here and there, you take away the whole meaning.

It's really not that hard to understand...Natural born citizens are those born to citizen parents END OF STORY!


----------



## KenyanBornObama (Jul 30, 2015)

Faun said:


> KenyanBornObama said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...


Nope, because we know what the law was at the time and what the courts had to follow and it clearly said a citizen was someone born and NOT SUBJECT TO ANY FOREIGN POWER. The only way to not be subject to a foreign power is to have 2 US citizen parents, then your allegiance is not divided and is FULL.


----------



## KenyanBornObama (Jul 31, 2015)

Faun said:


> KenyanBornObama said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...


Nixon was far into it also. So you think that if you can get away with something, that it will then be legal, LOLOL, doesn't happen that way chump! I'm sure you wish it would.


----------



## KenyanBornObama (Jul 31, 2015)

Faun said:


> KenyanBornObama said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...



No the case I posted talked about it being unsettled as to whether children born here regardless of the parents were CITIZENS, not natural born citizens, two different things, as Article 2, Section 1 proves!


----------



## KenyanBornObama (Jul 31, 2015)

westwall said:


> KenyanBornObama said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


Because they are all corrupt, DUH! The Supreme Court already admitted that they were evading the eligibility issue, so it's quite obvious!

The truth ALWAYS prevails, mark my words!


----------



## Faun (Jul 31, 2015)

KenyanBornObama said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > KenyanBornObama said:
> ...


As long as it remains undefined, we will have more presidents who were born U.S. citizens to with a non-U.S. citizen parent. We've had at least two so far.


----------



## Faun (Jul 31, 2015)

KenyanBornObama said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > KenyanBornObama said:
> ...


As long as it remains undefined, we will have more presidents who were born U.S. citizens to with a non-U.S. citizen parent. We've had at least two so far.


KenyanBornObama said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > KenyanBornObama said:
> ...


Too fucking stupid. The U.S. Constitution declares that anyone born inside the U.S. is a U.S. citizen. That includes Obama, no matter how much you despise him.


----------



## Faun (Jul 31, 2015)

KenyanBornObama said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > KenyanBornObama said:
> ...


You mean the same Indonesian school record which indicated he was born in Hawaii?


----------



## Faun (Jul 31, 2015)

KenyanBornObama said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > KenyanBornObama said:
> ...


What part of, _"These were natives, or natural-born citizens, *as distinguished from aliens or foreigners*,"_ do you need explained to you?


----------



## Faun (Jul 31, 2015)

KenyanBornObama said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > KenyanBornObama said:
> ...


Too stupid. Nixon was caught and impeachment proceedings began. Obama, according to you, broke the law 78 months ago and he's still not been charged. Had he actually been ineligible, as you foolishly assert, he would have been impeached years ago. He certainly wouldn't have been allowed a second term, no less with Republicans controlling the House. And most certainly not now with Republicans controlling the Senate too.

That should serve as a wake up call to you that you're seriously fucked in the head. Part and parcel for a Birfer.


----------



## Politico (Jul 31, 2015)

LOL how is this lunacy still going on?


----------



## G.T. (Jul 31, 2015)

The Rabbi said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...


oh shaddapppp

what were you in 1961? 2? fuck outta here


----------



## Hawkeye2j (Jul 31, 2015)

KenyanBornObama said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...


Both parents do not have to be born here.  If he was born here you can't get any more natural born than that


----------



## turzovka (Jul 31, 2015)

Faun said:


> Huh? When was his half sister given multiple choices?


Well how many hospitals were there in Honolulu in 1960 that the family might have been close to?  The sister in Hawaii in two separate interviews claims two different ones.  So do other sites claim two different ones according to this article.

http://www.sodahead.com/united-states/its-a-miracle-barack-obama-born-in-two-different-hospitals/blog-20464/
_There is also a discrepancy in what hospital Barack Hussein Obama was born in, even if he was born in Hawaii. Reports by his own sister in two separate interviews state that he was born at two different hospitals– Kapiolani Hospital and Queens Hospital–in Honolulu._

_Someone is lying. According to Obama’s Kenyan (paternal) grandmother, as well as his half-brother and half-sister, Barack Hussein Obama was born in Kenya, not in Hawaii as the Democratic candidate for president claims. His grandmother bragged that her grandson is about to be President of the United States and is so proud because she was present DURING HIS BIRTH IN KENYA, in the delivery room. -This, according to several news sites and Pennsylvania attorney Philip J. Berg (see video below) who is, surprisingly, a life long democrat himself. _

---  Are you following?  The lies, the inconsistencies, the cover ups, the reluctance to say anything for 2 ½ years until they got a forgery together.   The B.S. is endless.



Hawkeye2j said:


> For this elaborate conspiracy to take place like you believe then back in 1961 they would have had to fake a newspaper birth announcement.  Did they know when he was born he was going to run for President?  Birthers are idiots.


If you really wanted to know the truth, instead of just looking for things to help your side of the story, you could read the investigations and evidence.  No, Obama’s mother was not claiming Hawaiian birth for little bamba because he might be president one day.  It was for many other financial and other advantages to being a natural born American.  No, I am not going to do the research for you unless you pay me.  No one here wants to believe their man could be a con artist so neither will they admit to the hordes of evidence telling them he is.


----------



## Hawkeye2j (Jul 31, 2015)

You are right the is a lot of bs but it is all coming from the birther side


----------



## Syriusly (Jul 31, 2015)

KenyanBornObama said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > KenyanBornObama said:
> ...



LOL- Most U.S. citizens are indeed natural born citizens- and I certainly have no problem. I am not the one who is arguing an idiotic theory accepted by no one- that would be you.

You were the one who brought up Slaughter House- which discussed American citizenship- not natural born citizens- and I pointed out that Wong Kim Ark addressed that. 

And as the courts have pointed out repeatedly- the logic of Wong Kim Ark means that anyone born in the United States- other than the children of diplomats- is a natural born citizen.

Remember- no one believes your theory- created just for Obama- not the voters, not the Electoral College, not Congress, not Chief Justice Roberts, nor any judge who issued a decision on the issue. 

Just a nutty theory- destined to go down with the income tax deniers in history.


----------



## Syriusly (Jul 31, 2015)

KenyanBornObama said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > there you go again,somehow a foreigner running our country is far more important to you than our government institutions murdering 3000 of its own citizens.
> ...



No foreigner is running our country- well at least my country which is the United States. 

Maybe a foreigner is running whatever third rate country you live in.


----------



## Syriusly (Jul 31, 2015)

turzovka said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Huh? When was his half sister given multiple choices?
> ...



Yep- that would be Birthers- lying again.

His step grandmother, half brother and half sister never said he was born in Kenya.

Just Birther lies.


----------



## Syriusly (Jul 31, 2015)

KenyanBornObama said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > KenyanBornObama said:
> ...



The Supreme Court was laughing at you. 

As we all are.


----------



## Syriusly (Jul 31, 2015)

KenyanBornObama said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > KenyanBornObama said:
> ...



'we' being you and your nutty theory.

Wong Kim Ark says otherwise- very clearly.

As does Plyer v Doe.

As did the court in Ankeny.

No one agrees with your nutty theory.


----------



## Syriusly (Jul 31, 2015)

KenyanBornObama said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > KenyanBornObama said:
> ...



Thats what you keep saying. 

And no one agrees with your convoluted interpretation.


----------



## Syriusly (Jul 31, 2015)

KenyanBornObama said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Clementine said:
> ...



Lovely- and all addressed by Wong Kim Ark.

Anyone born in the United States, other than a child of a diplomat, is born a citizen of the United States.

And there are only two types of citizenship- natural born- i.e. born a citizen- and naturalized.

Obama is a citizen and was never naturalized- he is by definition natural born.


----------



## Syriusly (Jul 31, 2015)

turzovka said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > There was never any disagreement. He has a half sister who didn't know what hospital he was born in and named the wrong one when asked. No big deal really... I can't even tell you the name of the hospital my siblings, or my parents, were born in.
> ...



Nope- just more birther lies.


----------



## Syriusly (Jul 31, 2015)

KenyanBornObama said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > there is a lot of disagreement... maybe cause snopes and the obama campaign site got them mixed up.
> ...



There is no controversy- Obama has been declared a natural born citizen by the State he was born in, was accepted onto the ballot by every Secretary of State of all 50 states, was declared a natural born citizen by several judges, and the voters, the Electoral College, Congress and Chief Justice Roberts all accepted Barack Obama as an eligible- and legally elected candidate.

There is no controversy- there is only the ranting of a few nutjobs.


----------



## Syriusly (Jul 31, 2015)

KenyanBornObama said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > KenyanBornObama said:
> ...



It is your problem in that you believe a nutty Konspiracy theory that no one else believes.


----------



## turzovka (Jul 31, 2015)

Syriusly said:


> There is no controversy- Obama has been declared a natural born citizen by the State he was born in, was accepted onto the ballot by every Secretary of State of all 50 states, was declared a natural born citizen by several judges, and the voters, the Electoral College, Congress and Chief Justice Roberts all accepted Barack Obama as an eligible- and legally elected candidate.
> 
> There is no controversy- there is only the ranting of a few nutjobs.



Yes, we know what took place with the process.   That has never been the issue.

The issue was the guy was not a natural born U.S. citizen and has illegally become our president.  And nobody in a position of authority even seems to care.
The issue is there are millions like you who love to be on the winning side no matter what irritating evidence says otherwise, but is so quickly buried.     Put a label on us and end everything with 'LOL'
The issue is this president of ours is a phony, a coward, a scoundrel and a liar.   And so are all the people surrounding him.   And that does not bother you because you are a liberal and you will defend anything sent your way.
The issue is stupid people like me take the time to produce evidence and links and inexplicables and people like you come back and say "that never happened" or "that has been debunked" --- and that is all it takes for liberals and others to relax and say to themselves, "good I feel better now, I was worried for a minute there."
The issue is this nation ignores God or does not take Him seriously and they have completely misguided lives and priorities.  Consequently we have a rotten govt, media, education system, and culture.


----------



## Hawkeye2j (Jul 31, 2015)

turzovka said:


> There is no controversy- Obama has been declared a natural born citizen by the State he was born in, was accepted onto the ballot by every Secretary of State of all 50 states, was declared a natural born citizen by several judges, and the voters, the Electoral College, Congress and Chief Justice Roberts all accepted Barack Obama as an eligible- and legally elected candidate.
> 
> There is no controversy- there is only the ranting of a few nutjobs.



Yes, we know what took place with the process.   That has never been the issue.  

The issue was the guy was not a natural born U.S. citizen and has illegally become our president.
The issue there are millions like you who love to be on the winning side no matter what irritating evidence says otherwise, but is so quickly buried.     Put a label on us and end everything with LOL.
The issue is this president of ours is a phony, a coward, a scoundrel and a liar.   And so are all the people surrounding him.   And that does not bother you because you are a liberal and you will defend anything sent your way.
The issue is stupid people like me take the time to produce evidence and links and inexplicables and people like you come back and say "that never happened" or "that has been debunked" --- and that is all it takes for liberals and others to relax and say to themselves, "good I fell better now, I was worried for a minute there."
The issue is this nation ignores God or does not take Him seriously and they have completely misguided lives and priorities.  Consequently we have a rotten govt, media, education system, and culture.[/QUOTE]
Wow, I thought this idiotic birther movement died out.


----------



## washamericom (Aug 25, 2015)

Syriusly said:


> KenyanBornObama said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...


let me see if i have this right. the last state in (1959) has a declaration that transcends the nation and constitution ? i think we've had this conversation before sky.


----------



## washamericom (Aug 25, 2015)

Hawkeye2j said:


> turzovka said:
> 
> 
> > There is no controversy- Obama has been declared a natural born citizen by the State he was born in, was accepted onto the ballot by every Secretary of State of all 50 states, was declared a natural born citizen by several judges, and the voters, the Electoral College, Congress and Chief Justice Roberts all accepted Barack Obama as an eligible- and legally elected candidate.
> ...



_Wow, I thought this idiotic birther movement died out.
_
not yet, it's still early.


----------



## turzovka (Aug 25, 2015)

washamericom said:


> Hawkeye2j said:
> 
> 
> > turzovka said:
> ...



Yes.  And I thought this idiotic movement "evolution w/o an I.D." would have died out before it ever got started. 

But there are just as many pompous phonies promoting that as is your group of know-it-alls.    You see, I am sure Obama was never born in Hawaii based on facts, documented papers and a host of contemporary witnesses.  You, on the other hand, allegedly are content to listen to CBS and CNN and your favorite newspaper as the gospels.   Not to mention the "great American hope" in the White House himself.     That's surely enough to make you an expert.   Especially because none of those aforementioned sources could ever have a reason to want to promote their favored position. 

Recall it was Hillary's camp, not ours, who were first quite leery of the facts.    Also realize, everyone backs away from pursuing the truth because they become ridiculed by the pompous LEFT media and govt sources and liberals all around us.   Cannot win.   And the clueless all around us just join in as though they are sure of something they really have no education on.


----------



## Syriusly (Aug 25, 2015)

turzovka said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > Hawkeye2j said:
> ...



You mean you swallow the Birther lies, speculation and innuendo wholesale.

The con men selling the Birther fiction love the gullible- you are money in the bank for them.


----------



## turzovka (Aug 25, 2015)

Syriusly said:


> turzovka said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...



Except... they are not lies.     

I find you the very gullible one.   So gullible you are beyond reach.      Keep in mind, there are a lot "smart people" who are certain God does not exist, so this should not come as such a surprise.  

So let us agree to disagree since we both think so highly of ourselves.   I have learned some quests are simply untenable.


----------



## Syriusly (Aug 25, 2015)

turzovka said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > turzovka said:
> ...



Oh you can believe whatever lies, speculation and innuendo you want to. 

Because you certainly do not believe anything based upon facts, documented papers or a host of contemporary witnesses.


----------



## washamericom (Aug 26, 2015)

_*Muhammad Subuh Sumohadiwidjojo* (born 1901 in Java, Indonesia; died 1987) was an Indonesian spiritual leader who found the movement known as Subud. As a young man Muhammad Subuh received a series of intense experiences that he believed gave him contact with a spiritual energy from a higher power. By the 1930s, he believed that it was his task to transmit this energy - which he called latihan kejiwaan (Indonesian for "spiritual exercise") - to others, but that he was not to seek people out but simply to wait for those who asked for it.

In 1956, Pak Subuh, or "Bapak" as he was called by members of Subud (the word "Bapak" is Indonesian for male honorific, akin toMr.), was invited to England by J. G. Bennett, where many Westerners joined Subud. He was then asked to go to other countries such as the United States and Australia. In this way, Subud spread rapidly around the world.

When he died in 1987 he left many talks on tape, video and in print, which Subud uses to guide the organization he founded.._

conspicuously absent from this article?_ "early life"   so, did stanley ann ever hook up with subuh ?_ does he have any children that look like our president ? these are legitmate queries... if there is a connection, there is no stopping the birther train. actually there has been no stopping it before.

this is interesting... Muhammad Subuh Sumohadiwidjojo: Revision history - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia







    hmmmm... i'm looking for eveything he wrote...was he in chicago ? did he know saul alinsky ?


----------



## washamericom (Aug 26, 2015)

Syriusly said:


> KenyanBornObama said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


hey, i heard wong mention on TV a while back. not running for president or vice... sorry amigo.


----------



## Faun (Aug 26, 2015)

turzovka said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > Hawkeye2j said:
> ...


Funny how you think others get their information from CBS or CNN; meanwhile, who knows what loony right-wing sites you peruse  to _think _ "Hillary's camp," not yours, "who were first quite leery of the facts." 

No wonder you're a birfer. Dumb as a stump and proud of it.


----------



## turzovka (Aug 26, 2015)

Faun said:


> turzovka said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...



Close enough.   It was ardent Hillary supporters who started it where it got media coverage.   And Hillary's "camp" did nothing to squelch the rumors it came from them.   In other words, they were all for taking it as far as it would go.  

Irrespective of that, I have no interest in laying out all the facts for you or any other know it all.     They all lead to multiple incongruities, inexplicables, coverups and witnesses at the Hawaii state offices and Kenyan relatives all have to be liars or bad memory people as well.     Feel vindicated, it means nothing to me.     The truth rarely prevails in a poisoned mainstream media.


----------



## Faun (Aug 26, 2015)

turzovka said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > turzovka said:
> ...


Strike two.



turzovka said:


> Irrespective of that, I have no interest in laying out all the facts for you or any other know it all.     They all lead to multiple incongruities, inexplicables, coverups and witnesses at the Hawaii state offices and Kenyan relatives all have to be liars or bad memory people as well.     Feel vindicated, it means nothing to me.     The truth rarely prevails in a poisoned mainstream media.


Care to swing again and risk striking out or are you going to just sulk away from the plate like the loser you are, birfer?


----------



## turzovka (Aug 26, 2015)

Faun said:


> turzovka said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



No I don't care.   You look for the smallest incongruity and claim victory.  Meanwhile a thousand questions you cannot account for.   They've been raised and have gone unanswered except for calling everyone a liar.    A nation that demands Obama deserves Obama.      We've been sulking for 7 years in awe how stupid you voters are.


----------



## Faun (Aug 26, 2015)

turzovka said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > turzovka said:
> ...


Translation: your idiotic claim was ludicrous and you know it. You can't prove it, so you flee from the challenge to even attempt to prove something you know you can't.

See why everyone laughs at you dumbass birfers?


----------



## turzovka (Aug 26, 2015)

Faun said:


> turzovka said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Flee from what challenge?   Trying to get a die hard liberal to answer a direct question?   No, I give up, I do not flee.   You people are small minded and that is where the greatest challenge lies.   I never thought I had a chance to conquer your egos.

*And everybody else is a liar  ---- at least to keep your hopes alive.*

It's a Miracle!! Barack Obama born in two different hospitals!
http://www.sodahead.com/united-states/its-a-miracle-barack-obama-born-in-two-different-hospitals/blog-20464/

Kenyans know Obama was born in Kenya: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OirvxsUsxb0 

Kenyans and Sarah Obama testify Obama was born in Mombasa, Kenya: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zH4GX3Otf14 

Kenyan U.S. ambassador is very proud Obama was born in Kenya: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JlFc4wCpvSo 

A tale of two birth certificates.  The Nordyke Twins and Barack. 
http://www.wnd.com/2011/04/292717/


----------



## Faun (Aug 26, 2015)

turzovka said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > turzovka said:
> ...


Says nothing about "Hillary" or her "camp" .... strike three!



turzovka said:


> Kenyans know Obama was born in Kenya: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OirvxsUsxb0


Says nothing about "Hillary" or her "camp" .... strike four!



turzovka said:


> Kenyans and Sarah Obama testify Obama was born in Mombasa, Kenya: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zH4GX3Otf14


Says nothing about "Hillary" or her "camp" .... strike five!



turzovka said:


> Kenyan U.S. ambassador is very proud Obama was born in Kenya: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JlFc4wCpvSo


Says nothing about "Hillary" or her "camp" .... strike six!



turzovka said:


> A tale of two birth certificates.  The Nordyke Twins and Barack.
> http://www.wnd.com/2011/04/292717/


Says nothing about "Hillary" or her "camp" .... strike seven!

How many outs do you need to back up the check you wrote but can't seem to cash?

Since you've already fled from what you said, let me remind you ...

_"Recall it was Hillary's camp, not ours, who were first quite leery of the facts."_​ 
And still ... not a shred of evidence to indicate you're not a brain-dead birfer.


----------



## turzovka (Aug 26, 2015)

Faun said:


> turzovka said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Oh my.  I did not realize I was talking to an 11 year old?    I had better end this or someone may think I am trying to be your friend.


----------



## Faun (Aug 26, 2015)

turzovka said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > turzovka said:
> ...


^^^ above ^^^ is what it looks like when someone runs away from their own statements when they can't back them up. 

_"Recall it was Hillary's camp, not ours, who were first quite leery of the facts."_​
Still wondering why everyone laughs at you dumbshit birfers?


----------



## Agit8r (Aug 27, 2015)

Apparently Ted Cruz is eligible to run for president, so it doesn't matter.


----------



## Faun (Aug 28, 2015)

Looks like turzovka can't prove his obviously ridiculous idiocy that "Hillary's camp" was first to start it.

Strikes eight and nine.

Side retired.


----------



## washamericom (Aug 30, 2015)

Faun said:


> Looks like turzovka can't prove his obviously ridiculous idiocy that "Hillary's camp" was first to start it.
> 
> Strikes eight and nine.
> 
> Side retired.


nobody knows for sure, AP had him born in kenya way before the election. nobody knows who the first birther was. and never will. probably.
snopes.com: AP Reports Obama as 'Kenyan-Born'
snopes.com: Barack Obama Birth Certificate
snopes.com: Barack Obama Birth Certificate
remember, snopes and factcheck.org were created i believe, jus for the birther controversy.
i would bet my bottom dollar that this dreck. was written by a fogbot.

Fox News expert denies he claimed birth certificate legit

even if he didn't bail, how come the obots push to sell him as an _expert_, when nobody else is ??

another source is _expert maybe_ obot... john woodman

there is a lot of inherent conflict with the experts and stories. http://www.amazon.com/Barack-Obamas-Birth-Certificate-Fraud/dp/0983759251&tag=ff0d01-20

these glowing reviews:  Amazon.com: Customer Reviews: Is Barack Obama's Birth Certificate a Fraud?: A Computer Guy Examines The Evidence For Forgery

fogbow:

Jean-Claude Tremblay is an Adobe Certified Expert in Illustrator CS4/CS5 / Indesign CS4/CS5 / Photoshop CS4/CS5 / Acrobat Pro 9/X. He told Fox News on April 29, 2011:
He said the layers cited by doubters are evidence of the use of common, off-the-shelf scanning software — not evidence of a forgery. “I have seen a lot of illustrator documents that come from photos and contain those kind of clippings—and it looks exactly like this,” he said.
Tremblay explained that the scanner optical character recognition (OCR) software attempts to translate characters or words in a photograph into text. He said the layers cited by the doubters shows that software at work – and nothing more.
“When you open it in Illustrator it looks like layers, but it doesn’t look like someone built it from scratch. If someone made a fake it wouldn’t look like this,” he said.“Some scanning software is trying to separate the background and the text and splitting element into layers and parts of layers.”


The PDF file was created using Mac OSX 10.6.7.Quartz PDFContext. Nowhere in the Arpaio report is this mentioned, and there is no evidence that any Apple products were used in their attempts to recreate the PDF. Here are the properties of the file: (Note: the PDF is stamped with UTC time, but the displayed time shown here is that UTC time in your time zone. The PDF was created early in the morning on the day it was posted, not at 1:09 pm.)
snopes:
But that's not so, says Jean-Claude Tremblay, a leading software trainer and Adobe-certified expert, who has years of experience working with and teaching Adobe Illustrator.

He said the layers cited by doubters are evidence of the use of common, off-the-shelf scanning software — not evidence of a forgery. "I have seen a lot of illustrator documents that come from photos and contain those kind of clippings — and it looks exactly like this," he said.

Tremblay explained that the scanner optical character recognition (OCR) software attempts to translate characters or words in a photograph into text. He said the layers cited by the doubters shows that software at work — and nothing more.

"When you open it in Illustrator it looks like layers, but it doesn't look like someone built it from scratch. If someone made a fake it wouldn't look like this," he said. "Some scanning software is trying to separate the background and the text and splitting element into layers and parts of layers."

Tremblay also said that during the scanning process, instances where the software was unable to separate text fully from background led to the creation of a separate layer within the document. This could be places where a signature runs over the line of background, or typed characters touch the internal border of the document.

"I know that you can scan a document from a scanner [and] most of the time it will appear as one piece, but that doesn’t mean that there's no software that's doing this kind of stuff," he said, adding that it's really quite common.
Read more at snopes.com: Barack Obama Birth Certificate




and
jctremblay:

“As far as I am concerned, Fox News is not trustworthy,” Tremblay said. “I would not watch Fox News or read the Fox News [website] because they have never replied to me or allowed me to post my corrections to their report of my comments and views.”

In the technical note Tremblay wrote on his website, he explained, “In my humble opinion, what I see about how the PDF is built does not prove any falsification. If there was tampering, we must look elsewhere and not how the PDF was created.”

Tremblay refused to comment on WND reports by scanner expert Doug Vogt or by typography expert Paul Irey that the Obama birth certificate is a forgery.

_“I have no idea why the White House would provide a scan of a document that had been run through OCR software,” he said, “and I’m not an expert on the image modification or typography arguments other experts have made.”_

Specifically regarding Vogt and Irey, Tremblay said, “I have no explanation why some of the text in the document may have been changed and why other parts of the text may not have been changed.”


Read more at Fox News expert denies he claimed birth certificate legit

again i ask, why is _this_ canadian an expert ?


----------



## Faun (Aug 30, 2015)

washamericom said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like turzovka can't prove his obviously ridiculous idiocy that "Hillary's camp" was first to start it.
> ...


In typical birther fashion, you prove to be completely fucking deranged. 

You claim the AP put out an article stating he was born in Kenya, but then *you post a link indicating the AP did no such thing*.

You say you believe snopes.com and factcheck.org were created just for the birther conspiracy, but here in planet reality, *they were created in 1997 and 2003 respectively*.

You post some links about Obama's BC being a forgery, but Obama didn't release his short form certificate until about June, 2008, *3 months after rumors surfaced on a Conservative forum* that he was born in Kenya.

And the article you posted about Fox News is hysterical. Fox News wasn't the only rightwing organization to initially hire investigators to evaluate Obama's COLB ... worldnet daily did as well ...

_*A separate WND investigation into Obama’s birth certificate utilizing forgery experts also found the document to be authentic.* The investigation also revealed methods used by some of the bloggers to determine the document was fake involved forgeries, in that a few bloggers added text and images to the certificate scan that weren’t originally there.

http://www.worldnetdaily.com/index.php?fa=PAGE.view&pageId=73214_​ 
Don't bother clicking on the link .... worldnet daily, in their wasted efforts to prove Obama was born in Kenya, has taken down that article.

They're like you -- ignore the reality showing Obama wasn't born in Kenya; while deluding yourself into believing he was.


----------



## Syriusly (Aug 30, 2015)

turzovka said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > turzovka said:
> ...



LOL....'the smallest incongruity'

The State of Hawaii has consistently since 2008 been confirming that Barack Obama was born in Hawaii. You have been shown his birth certificate- both the legal issued in 2007 one, and the certified photocopy issued in 2011. You have seen his birth announcements which were in the newspaper.

Of course you don't believe any of that- because you look for the smallest incongruity to support you pre-ordained conclusion.


----------



## Syriusly (Aug 30, 2015)

turzovka said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > turzovka said:
> ...



Youtube and WND?

LOL.........


----------



## turzovka (Aug 31, 2015)

Syriusly said:


> turzovka said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



WND makes you look the ass (donkey) you obviously are.     You are a sychophant for Obama and everything liberal.  Of course you will never admit you are wrong.     Show me someone who mocks the source of the information as their defense, and I will show you someone who has no defense.     This nation is in peril because fools like you who vote for zeros and cowards and liars and phonies like Obama who are obviously enemies of the state and the common good.   Continue to march comrade.


----------



## Faun (Aug 31, 2015)

turzovka said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > turzovka said:
> ...


WND makes a mockery of themselves. Early in birtherism, they posted an article stating their own investigation found Obama's COLB to be authentic. Since that hurts the birther movement, of which they placed themselves at the forefront, they took at article down. That's who you rely on -- a source that tries to hide evidence that gets in the way of their conspiracy theories.


----------



## washamericom (Aug 31, 2015)

Faun said:


> turzovka said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...



so is that a yes or a no. hey check this out, it's pretty funny...


A Kenyan “Certificate of Live Birth” supposedly belonging to President Barack Obama was reportedly taken down by eBay yesterday, claims eBay member *cocolrnado_naranja*.

Obama's 'real' birth certificate on eBay for $1 million


----------



## Syriusly (Aug 31, 2015)

turzovka said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > turzovka said:
> ...



LOL- you actually admit to reading WND.......that is the right wing equivalent to old school Pravda.....


----------



## Dot Com (Aug 31, 2015)

g5000 said:


> Yes, it exists.  He was born in Hawaii.
> 
> But that will never, never, never matter to the birfers.  Ever.  You could put them in a time machine and take them back to the Kapiʻolani Medical Center on August 4, 1961 and shove their faces down into Ann Dunham's crotch as Barack emerges, and they will swear on a stack of Bibles they are in Kenya.
> 
> ...


I knew OP was a birfer


----------



## Faun (Aug 31, 2015)

Syriusly said:


> turzovka said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...


Not just reading worldnutdaily -- believing it. 

Here's a classic...

* AL-QAIDA NUKES ALREADY IN U.S.*


----------



## turzovka (Aug 31, 2015)

Syriusly said:


> Youtube and WND?
> 
> LOL.........


I should trust your reporting of the truth instead?
You think your "acumen" mounts to even 1/100th of what WND has provided to our brainwashed public?  

Face it... you can never admit you are wrong.   So what good are you?


What the poster known as “kenyanbornobama” posted on page 23 of this thread is more than enough for you to get skittish about.  So many liars and so many so-called “typos” by Obama’s own people.  But of course.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/threads/obama-birth-certificate-yes-or-no.433614/page-23


----------



## Syriusly (Aug 31, 2015)

turzovka said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Youtube and WND?
> ...



LOL when someone shows me that I am wrong I am glad to admit it. 

That is unlikely to ever happen from you. 

After all- you believe WND..........and probably whatever Conspiracy Tooth Fairy there is.


----------



## Dot Com (Aug 31, 2015)

Heres OP:


----------



## Faun (Aug 31, 2015)

Poor birfers. They're just so misunderstood.


----------



## turzovka (Aug 31, 2015)

Faun said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > turzovka said:
> ...



If WND made an error or two, I can accept that.  What I can accept is a barrage of cover-ups and lies from the Obama Administration and a lap dog media letting him get away with it.

Incidentally,  one your heroes SNOPES had to do a scrub on the hospital Obama was “allegedly” and changed it some time later to another Hawaiian hospital.  Doesn’t anybody know where this guy was born?  No, not even Obama himself who used to say he was born at Queens hospital.  But after this got hot and heavier it must have become apparent to him it would be easier if he tried to stage this at the Kapi’olani Medical Center  ---  which is now the running script... or is it running joke?

Obama's Birth: Kapi'olani? Queen's? Officials Won't Confirm, Press Confused

Yes, even in 2004 the article in the link boasts about Obama was born at Queens Hospital.  Doggone if his handlers got it wrong on here another occasion??!!  Well of course, because even Barack himself was quoted as saying Queens hospital is where he was born.  Do you want me to find you that link?  No, of course not.  Anyway you will find another way to patch your story to keep it plausible.  LOL


----------



## Faun (Aug 31, 2015)

turzovka said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...


Claiming (and repeating) Al-qaeda had already smuggled nukes into the U.S. and was about to blow us up is your idea of a mistake? One that you can just overlook?

Dayam!

You sure do have much lower standards than myself. There was a time I read truthout.org. That ended the day they falsely reported that Rove was going to be frog marched out of the White House. Why on Earth would I ever trust an untrustworthy resource? Why would you?

Oh, and WND scrubbing their own article where they admitted they found Obama's COLB to be authentic isn't mistake. It's intentionally deceptive, which is yet another reason WND has zero credibility. When a trusted site makes a mistake, they leave the mistake in print and append a correction. When an incredulous rag like worldnutdaily stumbles upon inconvenient pesky details they decide interfere with their agenda, they try to make it just disappear.

That you bank on them only serves to corroborate the stereotype that has evolved that birfers are batshit crazy. 

I also note, you made a claim you have still not proven. You said, _"recall it was Hillary's camp, not ours, who were first quite leery of the facts,"_ and despite numerous challenges, you have refused to prove it.

Why should anyone bother arguing you over any of your other WND _facts _ when it appears you just make shit up out of whole cloth?


----------



## Dot Com (Aug 31, 2015)

Faun said:


> Poor birfers. They're just so misunderstood.


I know right?


----------



## Syriusly (Sep 1, 2015)

turzovka said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...



WND and Birthers?

All you Birthers have are lies, speculation and innuendo. 

Not a solid fact to support your anti-American fantasies.


----------



## Syriusly (Sep 1, 2015)

turzovka said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...



And all of that speculation, innuendo- and lies means what exactly?

Just the usual Conspiracy theorists looking for anything that they can't understand- and speculating about what it must mean.

Where was Barack Obama born?

It says right on his Birth Certificate. 

I have been dealing with Birther idiotic claims since 2009.  I can remember when WND was telling you that the birth certificate Obama showed us in 2008 wasn't a real birth certificate- even though the State of Hawaii said it was.

I can remember when idiots at WND said that a 'real birth certificate' would have the name of the hospital and the signature of the attending doctor- and they would only believe it when they say the 'real birth certificate'.

Fast forward to 2011 and President Obama asking the State of Hawaii to make a special exception to their policy, and issue certified copies of his original birth ceritifcate- you know- showing the name of the hospital, signed by a doctor.

WND to their credit initially said that settled it- until they realized that there was more milk they could get out of that Birther cow- and decided to cash in on calling it a fake.

Again- even though the State of Hawaii confirmed it all.

As the Director of Health of Hawaii said- 'it doesn't matter what we release- they are nuts and will never believe it'(I am paraphrasing).

You are sad, sad Birthers. 

Will you still be birthin after Obama is out of the office? Or will you be circling back to Vince Foster by then?


----------



## washamericom (Sep 1, 2015)

Syriusly said:


> turzovka said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


benghazi and the birth certificate, nothing has changed in my approach. nefarious to the big max.


----------



## turzovka (Sep 1, 2015)

Syriusly said:


> turzovka said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Why don’t you and faun go have a beer together and join in your mutual revelry?  It reminds me of drunk teenage boys around a keggar and fire yelling out “pearls of wisdom” and acting as though they have solved major worldly issues and laughing at all the naïve adults.

You see, no matter if WND made an error or two, or a wrong assumption, they still stand on factual incongruities that cause real strong suspicions about the Obama camps claims.  In order for Obama to have to have been born in Hawaii then that means all his publishers from many different articles and news accounts gave out incorrect facts.  Some say he was born in Kenya, some say he was born at Queens hospital in Honolulu --- and now years later we all know those had to be totally wrong --- Right??  Right, everybody lied or everybody close to Barack did not know what they were talking about.  Even Barack himself who is quoted as saying he was born at Queens hospital years ago.  (Of course it does not cause you any pause that Snopes had to back track or scrub some its reports.)

Not to mention all his relatives who attest to him being born in Kenya.  Some even remembering the day and being present.  Oh, they all lied too or their memories have become diseased. 

And WND has almost a hundred articles pointing all this out and so much more.  They even present the likely scenario which took place back in 1961 and the motives for his mother registering him as a natural born U.S. citizen.  Note:  It has nothing to do with him maybe one day running for the office of the presidency.

But, please, do not let me spoil your fun.  You, too, must feel you are on a victory tour across the country.  You have found a kink in the conservatives armor and this means total victory for all of your insanity.  Not about Barack’s birth but about all his other lies and cover-ups and the whole left agenda.  And I am sure God stands in approval, too.  You people are doing this nation and your souls so much good.  I feel bad I may have disrupted the party.


----------



## Faun (Sep 1, 2015)

turzovka said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > turzovka said:
> ...


It's cute how you think an organization which gets caught hiding inconvenient facts is still trustworthy because you like the message they put out anyway.

Regardless of your gullibility ... where's your evidence that your claim, _"recall it was Hillary's camp, not ours, who were first quite leery of the facts,"_ is true?

Why should anyone believe you when you post shit you can't back up?


----------



## Syriusly (Sep 1, 2015)

turzovka said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > turzovka said:
> ...



LOL- WND still stands on its platform of fear mongering and making money off of gullible birther's like yourself using lies, speculation and innuendo as fodder for you.

Birthers had 'strong suspicions' before Obama was even elected- they read WND like others read the gossip rags- to read someone who agrees that there must be something wrong with this particular President. 

Like all Birthers- you don't care that WND has proven itself willing to lie or mislead- because you don't give a damn about the facts- all you want to hear is more malicious gossip about President Obama.


----------



## turzovka (Sep 1, 2015)

Syriusly said:


> turzovka said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...



You and faun are beyond remedy.    Self deceived.   YAWN.


----------



## Syriusly (Sep 1, 2015)

turzovka said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > turzovka said:
> ...



Really- who are those relatives? See I have been following the lies of Birther assholes since 2009, so I have seen them all. This is just another Birther lie.

One of my favorites- simply because it shows what despicable people Birthers are- is the "Kenyan Relative' scam.
The backstory to the scam is fascinating- an American anti-abortion activist/minister- Ron McRae called the home of Barack Obama's paternal step grandmother- recorded the conversation without informing her- and then misleads her and her family as to the intent of his call- and then tries to get her to say that Barack Obama Jr. was born in Kenya.

Instead- she actually specifically says that Barack Obama was born in Hawaii.  Ron McCrae- being the good Christian that he is- edited the transcript to make it appear that Obama's step grandmother had said that Obama Jr. was born in Kenya. 


_MCRAE: When I come in December. I would like to come by the place, the hospital, where he was born. Could you tell me where he was born? Was he born in Mombasa?


OGOMBE: No, Obama was not born in Mombasa. He was born in America.


MCRAE: Whereabouts was he born? I thought he was born in Kenya.


OGOMBE: No, he was born in America, not in Mombasa.


MCRAE: Do you know where he was born? I thought he was born in Kenya. I was going to go by and see where he was born.


OGOMBE: Hawaii. Hawaii. Sir, she says he was born in Hawaii. In the state of Hawaii, where his father was also learning, there. The state of Hawaii._


The truth came out because the full recording and transcript were revealed in a law suit. 

Sarah Obama Speaks! - Obama Conspiracy Theories

Obama's Grandmother says he was born... - Obama Conspiracy Theories

These links will take you to among other things- a full transcript of the translated dialogue, links to interviews with Obama's uncle saying that Obama came to Kenya for the first time in 1978, other links to videos where his step grandmother says she first met him when Obama was in college. 

But Birthers like yourself prefer to believe charlatans like Ron McRae- just so long as they are saying the lies you want to hear.


----------



## Syriusly (Sep 1, 2015)

turzovka said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > turzovka said:
> ...



You are *a Birther.*

*'nuff said. *


----------



## washamericom (Sep 1, 2015)

turzovka said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > turzovka said:
> ...




_wow... you can write ! Thank You !!   as a collective, the obots are running out of alinsky...
*they hate smart people who argue well.*_


----------



## washamericom (Sep 1, 2015)

Syriusly said:


> turzovka said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...


you are getting mean jj. everyone knows now, you are here to sell phony fogbow stories.


----------



## washamericom (Sep 1, 2015)

washamericom said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > turzovka said:
> ...


somewhere in the maelstrom is a hawaii health department official fuddy or okubo maybe even linda lingle., saying (and this was right after 4/27/11)

"_.... nope, there is no doubt he was natural born right here in hawaii_."
that was odd.
it was around the time of michael isikof's "half typed half written".

odd. i can't find it on the web now. i think in the future we should not allow (our) transparent governments to just burn their email when they want to..

the way the founding fathers and mothers arranged it for America..
 that really up to us, the people....


----------



## washamericom (Sep 1, 2015)

washamericom said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > turzovka said:
> ...


looks as if most of your sources are   _doctor_ kevin d, why is that ??


----------



## Dot Com (Sep 1, 2015)

there are birfers left on this planet?


----------



## Syriusly (Sep 1, 2015)

Dot Com said:


> there are birfers left on this planet?



They are like cockroaches.......


----------



## Faun (Sep 1, 2015)

turzovka said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > turzovka said:
> ...


Ya see there, birther? This is why no one believes the shit birthers spout. I've been trying to get you to prove a claim you made for about a week now; and you flat out can't do it. You said, _"recall it was Hillary's camp, not ours, who were first quite leery of the facts,"_ and despite repeated requests for you to prove that, you won't.

In lieu of proof that you're not just flinging bullshit, you post the nonsense in your last post.

Man up. Stop posting Drivel about be or Syriusly, and prove that comment you made about "Hillary's camp."


----------



## turzovka (Sep 1, 2015)

washamericom said:


> somewhere in the maelstrom is a hawaii health department official fuddy or okubo maybe even linda lingle., saying (and this was right after 4/27/11)
> 
> "_.... nope, there is no doubt he was natural born right here in hawaii_."
> that was odd.
> ...



Thanks for taking the time to comment to the Obama loyalists here.   You know, that party of ostriches perpetually in search of means to justify their ends.       It’s such a waste of my time, but I keep hoping (unreasonably I might add) that this nation will some day wake up.  But as long as the leftist media rules the TV news and the newspapers, only the most dedicated will find the truth all over the internet.  Others who don’t care will rely on Snopes as the bible, the one source who would never lie or cover up.

But as it is ----  Here is SNOPES trying to cover for Obama and his phony SS Card
http://www.snopes.com/politics/obama/birthers/ssn.asp

Forget their facts it was not that dead French man’s card, that resolves nothing. It is someone else’s (noted in a link I provide later).  But note how they try to cover for it being sent to a Connecticut address. 

_Why Barack Obama's Social Security card application might have included a Connecticut mailing address is something of a curiosity, as he had no known connection to that state at the time, but by itself that quirk is no indicator of fraud. *The most likely explanation for the discrepancy is a simple clerical or typographical error:* the ZIP code in the area of Honolulu where Barack Obama lived at the time he applied for his Social Security number in 1977 is 96814, while the ZIP code for Danbury, Connecticut, is 06814. Since '0' and '9' are similarly shaped numbers and are adjacent on typewriter keyboards, it's not uncommon for handwritten examples to be mistaken for each other, or for one to be mistyped as the other (thereby potentially resulting in a Hawaiian resident's application mistakenly being routed as if it had originated from Connecticut). 
_
What a hoot!!  It’s raining typos with Obama’s history!!!
Here is another explanation from Snopes on some other “mistake,” one I simply have not had the time to look into further.

_This claim stems from nothing more than the observation that a search of a personal information database back in 2011 showed that *the name "Harrison J. Bounel" had been mistakenly cross-indexed with Barack Obama's home address and Social Security number*. (This type of error is common in such databases and has since been corrected.)_

Oh, isn’t that forthright of them?  They corrected the “obvious error” in 2011 for us.  To set the record straight, don’t you know?

Well everyone who wants to know, knows that SNOPES is a leftist site and has been proven many, many times over.  They lie when the stakes are high.  So if anybody cares, one can read about two private investigators who responded to SNOPES so-called “clear the record on the social security card incongruity.”  It is a lot to read, but the more you read, the more you either shake your head or roll your eyes.  The legend of Barack all comes together.  The guy is the biggest phony on the planet. 

*Private investigators respond to SNOPES*

http://www.birtherreport.com/2014/11/private-investigators-respond-to-snopes.html

Saturday, November 22, 2014

*Private Investigators Respond To Snopes About Obama's Connecticut Social Security Number*

image: http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-DnmzMZMZOT8/VI59ulc9A8I/AAAAAAAAcy0/wXElPkp00h0/s1600/Birther-Report-Snopes-Obama-Obama-CT-Social-Security-Number%2BOP.jpg

 alt="Birther Report Snopes Obama Obama CT Social Security Number" title="" v:shapes="_x0000_i1025">


*Private Investigators Respond To Snopes Article *

*On Obama's Connecticut Social Security Number*


Private Investigators respond to *Leftist husband and wife team* called Snopes regarding their *latest piece* on Obama's Social Security number reserved for *Connecticut applicants*.

*Response from private investigators Susan Daniels and Niel Sankey:*

*Susan Daniels:* *SNOPES* is right. Obama is not using Jean Paul Ludwig’s CT social security number. He is using someone else’s. And in their delight in denouncing the use of Ludwig’s, they include a new addition to the Social Security Administration’s website that says a person does not have to live in the state for which the number has been set aside. That was never written there before Obama’s fraudulent use of his number was challenged.

*Attached* in the current information at SSA for filing for a number is the following. “*NOTE: If you are age 12 or older and have never received a Social Security number, you must apply in person*.”

Obama allegedly got his CT number of 042-68-4425 in March ’77, which can be proven since the person before him -4424 and after him -4429 both got theirs then.

Next is: “*Show an address where you can receive you card 7 to 14 days from now*” and a web address “*to find the Social Security office or Social Security Card Center that serves your area*.” Is there a single rational person in this country who believes a fifteen year old flew from HI to CT to get a social security number when he could have gotten his there? 

Later this month they are going to start issuing the cards randomly. I think to prevent exactly what happened with Obama and his phony number. They were never randomly assigned before. 

For him to have a CT number, there has to be at the SSA a form SS-5 that is hand-written (like the other numbers around his) and has a CT address where he was living. It doesn’t exist. Now that we have seen the phony “birth certificate,” let’s see the phony SS-5.

The *other documents*, which are self-explanatory, are a compilation of those I have found and some that were sent to me. The *important documents* included his falsified Selective Service application and the Selective Service Verification, which is a government run site. Of course, you won’t be able to pull up Obama’s because they shut his down — but not until after I printed it. You will find on it the last four numbers of his CT SSN. You can test its accuracy if you were in the military. Google Selective Service Verification, input the required information and watch yours Selective Service information pop up. *-Private Investigator Susan Daniels*

*Neil Sankey:* I will simply agree with, and support what Susan says.

This Ludwig story was not of my doing either, and I had no part in it, it was well subsequent to the compilation of lists and other data. I am firmly of the belief that these matters should be thoroughly and properly investigated, but by the correct Authorities who have the power to access the necessary material at source, i.e. the FBI, CIA etc. My job, as a concerned citizen with experience in this field is to raise the matter and present it for such investigation. I also performed that function with the lists I provided to Doctor Taitz, which are now exhibits in her lawsuits. They are not verified, or presented as being accurate, other than that that is the data that is available in public record. It should / MUST be properly investigated by the proper Authorities. If not THEY must answer to God (they took the oath) and the American People,whom they are supposed to protect. *-Private Investigator Neil SANKEY*

*More details on Obama's Social Security number reserved for Connecticut applicants can be found here.*


----------



## Syriusly (Sep 1, 2015)

turzovka said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > somewhere in the maelstrom is a hawaii health department official fuddy or okubo maybe even linda lingle., saying (and this was right after 4/27/11)
> ...



Hmmm who to believe- Snopes- who actually has a reputation for fact finding- or a Birther- and Birthers by definition rely upon lies, speculation and innuendo.


----------



## Syriusly (Sep 1, 2015)

turzovka said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > somewhere in the maelstrom is a hawaii health department official fuddy or okubo maybe even linda lingle., saying (and this was right after 4/27/11)
> ...



You don't believe Snopes- but you do of course believe Birthers Susan Daniels and Neil Sankey.

What did the Social Security Administration say in response to Birther Daniels inquiry?

In a letter to Investigator Susan Daniels, the Social Security Adminiatration said (ADDED 6/6/2012): 

Dear Ms. Daniels:

This letter is in response to your letter to Commissioner Astrue concerning President Obama's Social Security Records.

After reviewing the information you provided, we disagree with your conclusion that a person's Social Security number depends upon the address of residence. Furthermore, we do not have information related to your question regarding the numbering of Selective Service forms. Please direct questions regarding a Selective Service form (SSS form 3B) to the Selective Service System.

Sincerely,

/s/
Frank Biro
Acting Associate Commissioner
Office of Public Inquiries


----------



## turzovka (Sep 1, 2015)

Syriusly said:


> Hmmm who to believe- Snopes- who actually has a reputation for fact finding- or a Birther- and Birthers by definition rely upon lies, speculation and innuendo.


You believe whoever you want.    Because for you it is all about belief and ignore those irritating facts.     Snopes has been uncovered on a number of occasions for numerous biases and shoddy unfair reporting.   They have their preferred "experts" and ignore those they do not prefer.     They are clearly a liberal bias, and Obama shill, a denigrator of Christian claims, etc.    But you go ahead and embrace them as your bible, never steering you wrong.   I took a sample of those who beg to differ.

http://accuracyinpolitics.blogspot.com/2013/05/snopes-got-snoped.html
A simple review of their "fact-checking" reveals a strong tendency to explain away criticisms towards liberal politicians and public figures while giving conservatives the hatchet job. Religious stories and issues are similarly shown no mercy. With the "main-stream" media quickly losing all credibility with their fawning treatment of President Obama, Snopes is being singled out, along with MSNBC and others, as being particularly biased and agenda-motivated.


Or this one:  The Indisputable Liberal Bias of Snopes
https://www.stormfront.org/forum/blogs/u227045-e3434/

Or here:
http://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2015/02/snopescoms_dishonest_attempt_at_debunking_emobama_and_the_muslim_gang_signem.html

Or here:
http://outwardtrends.blogspot.com/2012/06/true-skeptic-is-skeptical-of-snopes.html

Or here:
http://www.curezone.org/forums/am.asp?i=1284141

Or here:
http://www.freerepublic.com/focus/news/2195441/posts


----------



## turzovka (Sep 1, 2015)

Syriusly said:


> turzovka said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...



Ha!  They did not say anything!      Oh, but it has the govt stamp on the letter --- pardon me.

Did you read the investigators findings?   Of course not.   They would hurt your feelings too much.

And did you ever read the various EXPERTS analysis of the long birth certificate Obama finally had to release?   It's a forgery.   http://www.wnd.com/files/Obama_LFBC_Report_final_draft.pdf    Hello!     Go get the real one Obama and dare us to call your bluff.   What's that?   You won't do that?   Why?   Oh, because there is none from Hawaii?   Ok.


----------



## Syriusly (Sep 1, 2015)

turzovka said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmm who to believe- Snopes- who actually has a reputation for fact finding- or a Birther- and Birthers by definition rely upon lies, speculation and innuendo.
> ...



I love it- using Stormfront to show how Snopes is not accurate.

How much time do you spend at Stormfront checking Birther content?


----------



## Syriusly (Sep 1, 2015)

turzovka said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > turzovka said:
> ...



Who should I believe?

Two Birthers who happen also to claim to be private investigators?

Or the Social Security Administration?

Tough choice........I know you go for Birthers- because Birthers rely upon speculation, innuendo and lies.

Me- I will go with the SSA.


----------



## MaryL (Sep 1, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


>


Any forger worth his salt can make a phony birth certificate, Easy peasy. The newspaper article, what is up with that? Barrack Hussein ( great American name choice, people!) Obama was born in Hawaii? where did that come from, archival records have been doctored before. Hawai had just been made a state of the union 2  years before, why not, Kansas or New York? Somebody was living on the fringe. Anyway, by now, it's all moot. He's THE man. A weird fringe kind of half and half  but who is he really kinda of MAN. But  he is our President. Let's don't do this again, please!


----------



## Syriusly (Sep 1, 2015)

turzovka said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > turzovka said:
> ...



Really? WND and Stormfront in the same page- LOL- you really do show your Birther cred.

Who called what a forgery? A bunch of birthers declared that released on the White House's web page is a forgery because of blah blah blah. 
Not a real expert in the bunch- and all Birthers. Of course that is what they 'discovered'.

But I don't really care- because the image on the internet is not a legal document. 

The two certified copies shown to reporters at the press conference- those were legal documents- remember the one that Savannah Guthrie took a photo of with her cell phone- and said she had felt the raised seal?

The certified copies that the State of Hawaii officially confirmed that they had issued for the President-and then confirmed officially that the image shown on the website was the same image that they gave the President- and that the State of Hawaii had confirmed that Barack Obama was born in Hawaii.

Vital Records  |  Frequently Asked Questions about Vital Records of President Barack Hussein Obama II
On April 27, 2011 President Barack Obama posted a certified copy of his original Certificate of Live Birth.





But once again- you will  disregard official sources- because you rely upon speculation, lies and innuendo- i.e. WND and Stormfront.

What a Birther.


----------



## Syriusly (Sep 1, 2015)

MaryL said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Why was someone living in Hawaii instead of Kansas or New York? 

Why exactly do you think that Hawaiians are less American than someone from New York exactly?

Meanwhile:


----------



## MaryL (Sep 1, 2015)

Syriusly said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...


What makes you ask that? I have the sense that Obama's mother, Ann Dunham had a severe  identity crisis and she bounced around , glommed on to  Barack SR, had a fling, got knocked up. She was looking for something . She was three months pregnant when they wed. Obama Sr practically abandoned her and his child after a short while. Identity crisis sums this convoluted birther mess straight up. I feel obama should have been excluded as a valid presidential candidate from the get go because of those  ambiguities. But, he's still my president. One that certainly is at odds with the best interests of this country or doesn't suit me.


----------



## Syriusly (Sep 1, 2015)

MaryL said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...



Well that is an interesting fantasy you have about the President's mother- and completely irrelevant. 

The voters disagreed with you- but I am pleased that you recognize he is the President regardless of your disagreement regarding his suitability.


----------



## MaryL (Sep 1, 2015)

Syriusly said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...


These same  voters  voted for Geo. Bush Jr, whose apparent questionable connections,Daddy got  him elected. should have removed him  as a valid candidate, too. What do they call that again? Impropriety? Just a fainest scent of  taints....You get  the picture. It should and Obama Sr practically abandoned her and his childcndseVT any


Syriusly said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...


----------



## MaryL (Sep 1, 2015)

Obama is like Geo. Bush Jr., Obama's  immigration status or Bushes possible nepotism should just have disqualified either as having too many conflicts , period.And both issues have come  back to bite us, so, people, vote better next time.


----------



## Faun (Sep 1, 2015)

washamericom said:


> turzovka said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...


_*You're a birther if* ..... you think people who make absurd claims and then run away from them are smart people who argue well._


----------



## Faun (Sep 1, 2015)

turzovka said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > somewhere in the maelstrom is a hawaii health department official fuddy or okubo maybe even linda lingle., saying (and this was right after 4/27/11)
> ...




See this, folks? This is quintessential birtherism. This is not only what they do .... this is all that they do. They bounce around from one idiocy to the next. Last week, this one said, _"recall it was Hillary's camp, not ours, who were first quite leery of the facts."_ when challenged to prove *his birther comment, * he ran away like birthers do and rather than either post proof that he wasn't full of shit or man up and simply admit he was wrong, he just shifts to another birther mole in his never ending whack-a-mole game.


----------



## Syriusly (Sep 1, 2015)

MaryL said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...



Lets review: you think that Hawaiians are somehow less American than other Americans, you think that Bush should have been excluded because his father was Bush and you think that President Obama should not have been President because his father abandoned him.

Did I cover it all?


----------



## Syriusly (Sep 1, 2015)

MaryL said:


> Obama is like Geo. Bush Jr., Obama's  immigration status or Bushes possible nepotism should just have disqualified either as having too many conflicts , period.And both issues have come  back to bite us, so, people, vote better next time.



Your opinion is noted, and I am sure will be ignored next time also.


----------



## Faun (Sep 1, 2015)

turzovka said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmm who to believe- Snopes- who actually has a reputation for fact finding- or a Birther- and Birthers by definition rely upon lies, speculation and innuendo.
> ...


Holyfuckingshit! 

Just how fucking rightarded are you??

Your big revelation why snopes.com can't be trusted is because it's a husband and wife running the site??

I note, this is in lieu of actually posting an article of theirs they got wrong. You can't prove their fact checking is bad, but they shouldn't be trusted because they're a married couple.



Even worse, this comes from a moron who trusts worldnutdaily, even though they post stories like how terrorists have already smuggled nuclear bombs into the U.S. and are about to destroy no less than 7 U.S. cities with them.

Holyfuckingshit!


----------



## Faun (Sep 1, 2015)

*you're a birther if ..... *_ your belt size in inches is greater than your IQ._


----------



## Syriusly (Sep 2, 2015)

Faun said:


> *you're a birther if ..... *_ your belt size in inches is greater than your IQ._



You might be a Birther- if you read WND.....and believe it.

Screen shots from WND












Yeah- doesn't that just show how much more reliable WND is than Snopes?


----------



## washamericom (Sep 2, 2015)

Faun said:


> turzovka said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...


why do you care what he posts, you can avoid this anytime. you guys are weird and creepy. forget about it, everyone thinks obama is fine, there are no holes in his provenance. you guys have convinced everyone.
everyone in iowa apparently agrees w/U


----------



## washamericom (Sep 2, 2015)

Faun said:


> *you're a birther if ..... *_ your belt size in inches is greater than your IQ._


really faun, that's the best you have, rehash jeff foxworthy... c'mon man, you are better than that.
be constructive.
find the name of the intern who posted the pdf on white house dot gov. 4/27/11.
now there is an exclusive interview waiting to happen. perhaps a dna announcement.
you guys should have left this alone, a long time ago.


----------



## washamericom (Sep 2, 2015)

Syriusly said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > *you're a birther if ..... *_ your belt size in inches is greater than your IQ._
> ...


_the market just dropped a thousand points in 5 minutes._


----------



## washamericom (Sep 2, 2015)

turzovka said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmm who to believe- Snopes- who actually has a reputation for fact finding- or a Birther- and Birthers by definition rely upon lies, speculation and innuendo.
> ...


snopes, factcheck and the bin laden raid were all created for the birth certificate, just a hunch. benghazi is just and old fashioned cover up.


----------



## washamericom (Sep 2, 2015)

Syriusly said:


> turzovka said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...





MaryL said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


if it existed they would have paraded it around by now.


----------



## washamericom (Sep 2, 2015)

MaryL said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...


obama senior lived in connecticut for several years.


----------



## washamericom (Sep 2, 2015)

something tells me you obots are going to be very busy, for awhile.


----------



## washamericom (Sep 2, 2015)

Syriusly said:


> turzovka said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...


first time i heard about snopes, it was being pushed by joy bayhar on the view.


----------



## Faun (Sep 2, 2015)

washamericom said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > turzovka said:
> ...


Why on Earth would I avoid an opportunity to laugh at birthers and their idiocies??

This is way too much fun.

Oh, and the reason he's refusing to answer that question is because he knows he was full of shit when he said it. It was bullshit and the proof that exists proves it's bullshit. I know it, you know it, he knows it.


----------



## Faun (Sep 2, 2015)

washamericom said:


> turzovka said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...


_*you're a birther if... * you believe snopes.com was created after... Creation Date: 09-jan-1997 .... and factcheck.org was created after... Creation Date: 2003-09-29T18:02:43Z

_


----------



## MaryL (Sep 2, 2015)

Faun said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


It's great sport, tallyho. I still maintain that Obama, Like Bush Jr., BOTH should have been been disqualified as candidates because of the appearance of impropriety. One because his questionable past and affiliations, the other because of possible nepotism. I hope next time we elect anyone, we don't take stuff like that lightly, because this ain't no flippin' joke.


----------



## washamericom (Sep 2, 2015)

Faun said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > turzovka said:
> ...


nobody heard of joy bayhar back then either... factcheck says snopes is ok. i'd like to see some snopes/factcheck stories from the 90's just for fun.. that was early even for the net as we know it. the owners say they're apolitical. i believe them. they were both heavily sourced by the antibirthers. i already was a birther anyway.
they sourced tremblay: snopes.com: Barack Obama Birth Certificate

jean-claude tremblay obama birth certificate - Google Search

so i don't know what to believe, seems shoddy to me.

Born in the U.S.A.

Issues  birth certificate

this seems cheezy too: Indeed, Born in the U.S.A.


----------



## washamericom (Sep 2, 2015)

hey, i found it, what i was looking for.
Indeed, Born in the U.S.A.

_
And on top of that, Chiyome Fukino, the then-director of Hawaii’s Department of Health,released a statement in 2008, saying she had seen the original birth certificate on file verifying that Obama was born in Hawaii. Fukino released a second statement in 2009, saying that Obama_ *"is a natural-born American citizen."

the health director volunteered in 2009.... that he was "natural-born"....  

that really strikes me as odd.  


Hawaii State Department of Health  |  Search Results   |   obama birth certificate

this is worth reading again...  Ex-Hawaii official denounces 'ludicrous' birther claims

this too. Proficiografik   -  Rectifications regarding my opinions of the Obama’s Birth Certificate PDF validity on FoxNews*

Expert: No Doubt Obama's Birth Certificate Is Legit
*

people have to draw their own conclusions.
*
btw, it was bill oreilly that said obama senior lived in connecticut for several years, don't know where he got that one...

Obama Birth Certificate Moved to More Secure Location Months Ago


----------



## Syriusly (Sep 2, 2015)

washamericom said:


> hey, i found it, what i was looking for.
> Indeed, Born in the U.S.A.
> 
> _
> ...



Everything strikes you as odd.

Everything.


----------



## washamericom (Sep 3, 2015)

Syriusly said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > hey, i found it, what i was looking for.
> ...


thanks obot, that means a lot to me.

it reads more like a white house narrative, than a news story. nbc is cooking the news.
same goes for the executive branch and the benghazi affair. i'm glad there is a select committee.
should be interesting.


----------



## Faun (Sep 3, 2015)

washamericom said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...


You, and other birthers, don't like them because their records are impeccable and they inject rationality into your lunacy. You can't defend yourself against what they write, so you try attacking their credibility instead. Sadly for you, their credibility is pristine while yours.... not so much.


----------



## Faun (Sep 3, 2015)

washamericom said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...


Buy here's the thing about a select committee.... you don't actually care what they say. You already have your beliefs set in stone and nothing they say is going to budge you. If they say what you want to believe, you will reference their findings as evidence to confirm your beliefs; however, and here's the part which is why your so dedicated to birtherism..... if their conclusions shoot down your beliefs, rather than accept their findings, you will dismiss them as part of your nutty conspiracy. The truth is ... you don't want the truth. You want evidence that you're not crazy.

Oh, and by the way .... if I'm not mistaken, there have been 9 such committees investigating  Benghazi already. All but one have already concluded there was no stand down order,  Stevens wasn't dragged through the streets and raped, and the White House didn't lie about the video. They did find a lack of security on Hillary's part though.

But you don't really care about what any of those investigations found as they don't corroborate your insanity... so... you keep your fingers crossed that the next one will sound more like what you want to hear.


----------



## washamericom (Sep 4, 2015)

i don't like the lying, political coverup to the world about benghazi. private email, burned email, and the many holes in obama's provenance, so that hasn't changed. so did they find out benghazi was a pre meditated attack _weeks later_ or not? pattern behavior. i care about the select committee, you may not, i'm glad they are proceeding, i will be glued to the outcome,


----------



## Faun (Sep 4, 2015)

washamericom said:


> i don't like the lying, political coverup to the world about benghazi. private email, burned email, and the many holes in obama's provenance, so that hasn't changed. so did they find out benghazi was a pre meditated attack _weeks later_ or not? pattern behavior. i care about the select committee, you may not, i'm glad they are proceeding, i will be glued to the outcome,


We're ya glued to the first eight?

How'd those turn out for ya?


----------



## washamericom (Sep 4, 2015)

Faun said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > i don't like the lying, political coverup to the world about benghazi. private email, burned email, and the many holes in obama's provenance, so that hasn't changed. so did they find out benghazi was a pre meditated attack _weeks later_ or not? pattern behavior. i care about the select committee, you may not, i'm glad they are proceeding, i will be glued to the outcome,
> ...


it hasn't "turned out" yet. the ball in still in play, what we are talking about is American history, yet to be formulated.

yes, i'm glued to it all your faunship. did they find out "weeks later" as stephanie said ? or not.

i'm fairly certain the wording was orchestrated. one size conspiracy fits all. the president of libya thought it was a terrorist attack that day, by choosing the date 9/11.

and i think you know how many hearings the select committee has had, and that one was a gift to your people, the liberals.

f15's could have made it. but here's the thing about that, you just don't care about it.


when you have a common narrative fix for every scandal, eventually even the disinterested take notice. the first eight led to the select committee, very rare in this country.
hillary lies America dies...


----------



## washamericom (Sep 14, 2015)

*Loretta Fuddy wrongful death 
lawsuit settled out of court*

Read more at Report: Loretta Fuddy Wrongful Death Lawsuit Settled Out Of Court; More Fuddy Business!? - Birther Report


----------



## washamericom (Sep 25, 2015)

very interesting radio show...  Audio Blast: KNUS Director Mark Crowley; Birther Issue Doesn't Go Away; We Don't Know Who Obama Is - Birther Report


_natural born_ says the birth certificate director.   Indeed, Born in the U.S.A.

a term right from the US constitution...

_And on top of that, Chiyome Fukino, the then-director of Hawaii’s Department of Health,released a statement in 2008, saying she had seen the original birth certificate on file verifying that Obama was born in Hawaii. Fukino released a second statement in 2009, saying that Obama "is a natural-born American citizen."
_
i  don't think fukino wrote that answer folks, sounds like white house/chicago machine press copy.

Vital Records  |  Frequently Asked Questions about Vital Records of President Barack Hussein Obama II


----------



## edthecynic (Sep 25, 2015)

turzovka said:


> It was* ardent Hillary supporters* who started it where it got media coverage.


Bullshit! It was ANONYMOUS posters who got it Right-wing media coverage.

It started on freerepublic, then your MessiahRushie started his Operation Chaos telling his worshipers to PRETEND to be Hillary supporters and then the anonymous emails and blog posts suddenly appeared. Porky came right out and said Obama was an Arab and he did not attribute it to Hillary, which he would have if he believed at the time she was behind it.

September 22, 2008

RUSH: These polls on how one-third of blue-collar white Democrats won't vote for Obama because he's black, and -- *but he's not black.* Do you know *he has not one shred of African-American blood*? He doesn't have any African -- that's why when they asked whether he was authentic, whether he's down for the struggle. *He's Arab*. You know, he's from Africa. *He's from Arab parts of Africa*. He's not -- his father was -- *he's not African-American. The last thing that he is is African-American.*


----------



## washamericom (Sep 25, 2015)

_The two lowly Clinton volunteers walloped quite a political punch, when it came to the art of an online whisper campaign. The rumor became so rampant all over the Internet, the Obama camp had to buy an anti-rumor Google ad to attempt dispel it, Politico reported in January 2008._

Read more: http://dailycaller.com/2015/09/24/b...-obamas-lack-of-american-roots/#ixzz3mlsThvyT


----------



## edthecynic (Sep 25, 2015)

washamericom said:


> _The two lowly Clinton volunteers walloped quite a political punch, when it came to the art of an online whisper campaign. The rumor became so rampant all over the Internet, the Obama camp had to buy an anti-rumor Google ad to attempt dispel it, Politico reported in January 2008._
> 
> Read more: Book: Clinton Volunteers Spread Obama ‘Muslim’ Rumor


The Obama is a Muslim lie was started by frequent GOP candidate Andy "King of the Birthers" Martin. He also started the Frank Marshall Davis lie.


----------



## washamericom (Sep 25, 2015)

The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | Jakarta | Wed, January 31 2007, 4:03 PM


Jakarta News

Jakarta works to improve Kopaja services
Time to share
Greater Jakarta: Man beaten after using fake money at toll gate
Prodita Sabarini, The Jakarta Post, Jakarta

During a short break between classes, boys were seen shooting a few hoops to limber up their stiff bodies after sitting, leaning forward all day at their desks.

Their faces glistening with sweat, the students were focused on developing their skills, unaware the school grounds had recently been in the international spotlight because a U.S. senator -- who has declared his intention to run for president -- was once enrolled there.

Even the teachers at State Elementary School (SDN) Menteng 01 had been oblivious to the fact that Barack Obama, the rising young star of the Democratic party, once studied there.

""Before the news surfaced just a month ago, I wasn't aware Obama was ever enrolled here,"" principal Kuswadijanto told The Jakarta Post on Friday.

Now, the one-story green school building on Jl. Besuki in Menteng, Central Jakarta -- an upscale residential area predominantly made up of leafy avenues -- has received visitors from the international media, as well U.S. Embassy officials.

""We've been kind of busy. People from CNN, the ABC and other media organizations have come here to interview us,"" he said last week.

The U.S.-based Insight Magazine generated some buzz when it reported on its website that associates of Senator Hillary Rodham Clinton -- who is in competition against Obama for campaign dollars -- was educated in a radical Muslim school known as a madrassa.

But other media organizations and the school itself were quick to debunk the false report.

""We're not a madrassa. Students of various religions go here,"" Kuswadijanto said. He said that since the rumors started, his staff had been spending a great deal of time answering journalists' questions, ""Not that we mind, of course"".

Kuswadijanto said the prestigious school was founded in 1934 by the Dutch colonial administration and was exclusively for the children of the Dutch and Indonesian nobility.

Vice principal Achmad Solikhin said the Indonesian government took charge of the school in 1962. It was then run by the Raden Saleh Foundation under principal Samingatun Binti Hardjodarson, who was also known as Ibu S. Karim.

Obama was in the third grade at SDN Menteng 01 -- then named SDN Besuki -- in 1968 when Ibu Karim was principal.

Now, the school, which has 478 students, is one of the country's model schools and part of the Association of Southeast Asian Nations' coalition of model schools.

Solikhin said students from the school did well in outside competitions.

""Our basketball team won at provincial level, as did our percussion band and dance troupe.""

The school has also been selected by prominent figures to educate their children or grandchildren.

Solikhin said the children of Bambang Trihatmodjo, the son of former president Soeharto, were enrolled there, as well as the grandchildren of former vice presidents Hamzah Haz and Tri Soetrisno.

Hawaii-born Obama enrolled at SD Besuki after moving to Indonesia at the age of six to live with his mother, Ann Dunham, and Indonesian stepfather Lolo Soetoro.

Prior to SD Besuki, he attended Catholic School Fransiskus Assisis.

Obama in his memoir Dreams from My Father said his family was not well off in those early years. He went to local Indonesian schools because his family did not have the money to send him to the international schools that most expatriate children attend.

He returned to Hawaii at the age 10 to live with his maternal grandparents.

Former student and Ibu Karim's grandson, Bandung Winardijanto, remembers Obama as a ""hyperactive junior who was daring, impish and could not stand still.""

""We called him curly eyelashes because he had long and curly eyelashes. He had a dark skin tone and his hair was curly but really soft.""

Bandung said when Obama was made a senator last year he made the connection.

""We knew him not by the name of Barack Obama but as Barry Soetoro.""

He said Barry had joined the Scouts and was known throughout the school.

""He stood out among the other children. We use to tie him to the flagpole because he couldn't stand still.""

""He would be angry for a while, but not long after we'd untie him and he would laugh and run around as usual,"" he said.

Bandung said Barry had once broken the school fence.

""It was still made of wood not of concrete like today. He was running around and knocked down the fence. He got up and smiled and not long after started to run around again.""

He said the next day Barry's stepfather turned up at the school with workmen.

""He watched the workmen fix the fence and we called him little controller.""

Bandung said Barry's parents often came to the school.

""He used to take food from the vendors without paying. But, at the end of the week, his parents would come and pay for it.""

Bandung said he had heard the rumor that Obama went to a radical Islamic school. He showed a picture of Obama with the Scout group.

""The girls wore miniskirts. There's no way miniskirts would be allowed at a madrassa,"" he said. Another photo of teachers at the school shows both males and females wearing Western-style clothing. The women are also wearing miniskirts.

Bandung said there was nothing to worry about in any case as Indonesian madrassa had been noted for teaching a moderate form of Islam.

""I think the Americans are being a bit paranoid this time.

- See more at: Impish Obama couldn't sit still, says school pal


What if Barack Obama was muslim?


----------



## Esmeralda (Sep 25, 2015)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


----------



## edthecynic (Sep 25, 2015)

From your own post:





washamericom said:


> *Hawaii-born Obama* enrolled at SD Besuki after moving to Indonesia at the age of six to live with his mother, Ann Dunham, and Indonesian stepfather Lolo Soetoro.


----------



## washamericom (Sep 25, 2015)

Right-wing media figures claim Clinton behind Obama/Muslim smears

_The InsightMag.com article claimed that "sources close" to a "background check" supposedly "conducted by researchers connected to Senator Clinton" said that "[t]he idea is to show Obama as deceptive" and speculated that the "predominantly" Muslim school that Obama has admitted he once attended might have taught "a Wahhabi doctrine that denies the rights of non-Muslims":_

so did the clintons pay for a background check of Obama or not in indonesia or anywhere else ?. it's a simple yes or no.


----------



## washamericom (Sep 25, 2015)

_RODGERS: So far in this young, at least open presidential campaign, Senator Barack Obama really hasn't had a glove laid on him. He's a nice-looking guy, smooth, PR, says all of the right things -- they're mostly meaningless platitudes -- but so far he has been pretty much unscathed, which of course will not sustain in the rough-and-tumble presidential campaign politics when it really gets going. There are two matters that he's going to have to address and deal with. First, Insight magazine today -- and you can find the entire article on Lucianne.com, you may have to go through two or three pages to find it -- but it's from Insight magazine, and they pose this question: Are the American people ready for an elected president who was educated in a madrassa -- that's one of those Islamic schools funded by the Wahhabi sect of Saudi Arabia, the biggest supporters of terrorism in that part of the world. He was educated in one of those as a young boy and has not been forthcoming about his Muslim heritage. This is the question Senator Hillary Rodham Clinton's camp is asking about Senator Obama. An investigation of Mr. Obama by political opponents within the Democratic Party -- gee, I wonder if that could mean Hillary --

MORGAN: Hmmm, no.

RODGERS: -- has discovered that Obama was raised as a Muslim by his stepfather in Indonesia. Now, to back up for a second, his father was, as everybody knows by now, a black man, a Muslim from Africa. His mother was an American woman atheist, and after they parted ways, she married a guy from Indonesia -- she's running her own U.N. or something -- anyway, and so they went to Indonesia. Sources close to the background check -- which has not yet been released -- said Mr. Obama spent at least four years in a so-called madrassa, a Muslim seminary in Indonesia. The source says he was a Muslim but he concealed it. His opponents within the party hope this will become a major issue in the campaign. When contacted by Insight magazine, Mr. Obama's press secretary says he would consult with his boss and call back. He did not.

MORGAN: Surprise, surprise.

RODGERS: Soruces said the -- yeah -- the background check conducted by researchers connected to Senator Clinton -- hmmm --

MORGAN: Hmmm._


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Sep 26, 2015)

washamericom said:


> Right-wing media figures claim Clinton behind Obama/Muslim smears
> 
> _The InsightMag.com article claimed that "sources close" to a "background check" supposedly "conducted by researchers connected to Senator Clinton" said that "[t]he idea is to show Obama as deceptive" and speculated that the "predominantly" Muslim school that Obama has admitted he once attended might have taught "a Wahhabi doctrine that denies the rights of non-Muslims":_
> 
> so did the clintons pay for a background check of Obama or not in indonesia or anywhere else ?. it's a simple yes or no.


Have you read the book I told you to read to become raciallly aware? It's from David Duke called 'My Awakening'. I believe we discussed this over at Political Forums.


----------



## washamericom (Sep 27, 2015)

*JAKARTA*, Indonesia (CNN) -- Allegations that Sen. Barack Obama was educated in a radical Muslim school known as a "madrassa" are not accurate, according to CNN reporting.

Insight Magazine, which is owned by the same company as The Washington Times, reported on its Web site last week that associates of Sen. Hillary Rodham Clinton, D-New York, had unearthed information the Illinois Democrat and likely presidential candidate attended a Muslim religious school known for teaching the most fundamentalist form of Islam.

Obama lived in Indonesia as a child, from 1967 to 1971, with his mother and stepfather and has acknowledged attending a Muslim school, but an aide said it was not a madrassa. (Watch video of Obama's school 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Insight attributed the information in its article to an unnamed source, who said it was discovered by "researchers connected to Senator Clinton." A spokesman for Clinton, who is also weighing a White House bid, denied that the campaign was the source of the Obama claim.

He called the story "an obvious right-wing hit job."

Insight stood by its story in a response posted on its Web site Monday afternoon.

The Insight article was cited several times Friday on Fox News and was also referenced by the New York Post, The Glenn Beck program on CNN Headline News and a number of political blogs. (Watch how the Obama "gossip" spread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

*School not a madrassa*
But reporting by CNN in Jakarta, Indonesia and Washington, D.C., shows the allegations that Obama attended a madrassa to be false. CNN dispatched Senior International Correspondent John Vause to Jakarta to investigate.

He visited the Basuki school, which Obama attended from 1969 to 1971.

"This is a public school. We don't focus on religion," Hardi Priyono, deputy headmaster of the Basuki school, told Vause. "In our daily lives, we try to respect religion, but we don't give preferential treatment."

Vause reported he saw boys and girls dressed in neat school uniforms playing outside the school, while teachers were dressed in Western-style clothes.

"I came here to Barack Obama's elementary school in Jakarta looking for what some are calling an Islamic madrassa ... like the ones that teach hate and violence in Pakistan and Afghanistan," Vause said on the "Situation Room" Monday. "I've been to those madrassas in Pakistan ... this school is nothing like that."

Vause also interviewed one of Obama's Basuki classmates, Bandug Winadijanto, who claims that not a lot has changed at the school since the two men were pupils. Insight reported that Obama's political opponents believed the school promoted Wahhabism, a fundamentalist form of Islam, "and are seeking to prove it."

"It's not (an) Islamic school. It's general," Winadijanto said. "There is a lot of Christians, Buddhists, also Confucian. ... So that's a mixed school."

The Obama aide described Fox News' broadcasting of the Insight story "appallingly irresponsible."

Fox News executive Bill Shine told CNN "Reliable Sources" anchor Howard Kurtz that some of the network's hosts were simply expressing their opinions and repeatedly cited Insight as the source of the allegations.

Obama has noted in his two books, "Dreams From My Father" and "The Audacity of Hope," that he spent two years in a Muslim school and another two years in a Catholic school while living in Indonesia from age 6 to 10.


----------



## Dot Com (Sep 27, 2015)

birfers, like washamericom have ODS to the max and then some. Scary that our proud, two-term, African American POTUS still lives rent-free in that tiny skull of yours.

How old are you anyways OP?

Sent from my VS415PP using Tapatalk


----------



## HenryBHough (Sep 27, 2015)

Sometimes the information on death certificates is more comprehensive than that on the corresponding birth certificate - if one can be found.


----------



## Faun (Sep 27, 2015)

HenryBHough said:


> Sometimes the information on death certificates is more comprehensive than that on the corresponding birth certificate - if one can be found.


Good luck with that.


----------



## washamericom (Sep 29, 2015)

Faun said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> > Sometimes the information on death certificates is more comprehensive than that on the corresponding birth certificate - if one can be found.
> ...


not a question of luck faun. if something was covered up by the government (e.g. benghazi), it will be known.
don't confuse not knowing now, with never knowing at all. the history here is young, the truth is forever.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Sep 29, 2015)

washamericom said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > HenryBHough said:
> ...



Yep.  And that goes for the reasons we went to war in Iraq and all of Cheney's pre and post invasion comments.


----------



## washamericom (Sep 29, 2015)

HenryBHough said:


> Sometimes the information on death certificates is more comprehensive than that on the corresponding birth certificate - if one can be found.


i'm pretty sure bill ayer's could help with that...

he's the guy the Obamas didn't know, including michelle robinson, whom was the assistant to mayor daley 2.
michelle grew up in chicago, her father was a democtrat precinct captain. she grew up in chicagoland, as did i, i knew who bill ayers was.

i had also heard of the weather underground, which ostensibly the obamas had not.

or... they knew, but thought they were fine.  

and people wonder why we have lost faith, it's an entire administration built on lies.


----------



## washamericom (Sep 29, 2015)

Wry Catcher said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


which is a good thing. the taking down of monster saddam was the right thing to do. we may not agree on that.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Sep 29, 2015)

washamericom said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...



Good?  Worth 4,500 American lives and countless others seriously wounded, costing families emotionally and taxpayers for the next half century in medical and psychiatric care?

You have a very bizarre concept of what is good.


----------



## Syriusly (Sep 29, 2015)

washamericom said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...



And the taking down of the monster Qaddafi was also the right thing to do? Or not? 

What about taking down the monster Assad? Is that also the right thing to do?


----------

